# AUEBIKER - Radfreunde der Goldenen Aue



## AUEBIKER (21. April 2009)

Wer sind wir? 

Wir sind ein Zusammenschluss von Radfahrern fÃ¼r Radfahrer aus der Goldenen Aue und deren Umgebung â eben aus Mitteldeutschland.
In unseren Reihen befinden sich TRANSALP- und IRONMAN-Finisher, Singlespeeder, Kneipenradler, dicke, dÃ¼nne, arme, reiche, Ã¤ltere, jÃ¼ngere, Freaks, Untertage-Radfahrer, Gelegenheitsradfahrer, Radfahrer die aussehen wie ein Wolf, zickige Radfahrerinnen, Nortshore- und Bikeparkbauer, alleine Alleinunterhalter, alte DDR Radrecken und Biker die mehr RÃ¤der in der Garage stehen haben als Klamotten im Kleiderschrank!

Wir Auebiker sind kein Verein, sondern freie Biker!!! Bei uns gibt es keine Vereinsmeierei und auch keinen Zwang und MitgliedsbeitrÃ¤ge.

Wir wollen die schÃ¶nste Gegend Mitteldeutschlands alles Bikern, fremden und einheimischen, prÃ¤sentieren. Egal ob Rennradrunden, Biergarten-, Eisdielen-, Kaffee-und-Kuchen- oder Mountainbiketouren, wir sind fÃ¼r jeden SpaÃ zu haben.

Jaaaaa, das sind wir !!! ​


----------



## Alf 77 (22. April 2009)

Klasse Jungs  So hier kann ab sofort eifrig diskutiert werden !!!

Wenn jemand Lust hat sich unseren Touren anzuschließen, jeder ist herzlich Willkommen ! Bis spätestes Freitag steht in der Laufschrift auf unserer Homepage www.auebiker.de wohin die Reise Sonntags geht.

In den nächsten zwei Wochen steht ein Auebiker- Stammtisch an. Dort hecken wir wieder neue Dinge aus  Info´s folgen noch !!!

Vielen Dank an unseren MTB-News Beauftragten T.G. für die Eröffnung des neuen Ordners


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (22. April 2009)

Alf 77 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an unseren MTB-News Beauftragten T.G. für die Eröffnung des neuen Ordners


Gell Torsten, so ist das.  Erst ist man bloss Sympathisant oder wie das heißt und fünf Minuten später hat man es schwer zu flüchten 

Ausserdem habe ich gehört, Du hast eine Waschmaschine. 
Fehlt nur noch das geeignete Waschmittel und die Info Temperatur und Waschprogpramm. 
Sonst bekommen wir Rotbarts Rache nicht mehr aus den Hemden. 

Die Tatsache, daß es jetzt Trikots gibt, sollte aber nicht den "Zusammenschluss" wieder aufteilen. 
Wer möchte, kann eins bestellen, wer nicht, eben nicht. 
Jedenfalls macht es immer wieder Spass, bei Alf in der Aue vorbeizuschauen.
Ob beim Bier, zur Tour oder zu nem Schlammbein-Rennen  
Da gibts immer was zu lachen


----------



## _torsten_ (22. April 2009)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Gell Torsten, so ist das.  Erst ist man bloss Sympathisant oder wie das heißt und fünf Minuten später hat man es schwer zu flüchten


Na, so lange man nicht als »IM« eingestuft wird ... 



ohmtroll schrieb:


> Ausserdem habe ich gehört, Du hast eine Waschmaschine.
> Fehlt nur noch das geeignete Waschmittel und die Info Temperatur und Waschprogpramm.
> Sonst bekommen wir Rotbarts Rache nicht mehr aus den Hemden.


Stimmt, ´ne Waschmaschine habe ich, aber am Platz für die Wäscheleine zum Aufhängen der Strampelanzüge fehlt´s mir.  



ohmtroll schrieb:


> Die Tatsache, daß es jetzt Trikots gibt, sollte aber nicht den "Zusammenschluss" wieder aufteilen.
> Wer möchte, kann eins bestellen, wer nicht, eben nicht.


----------



## ohmtroll (22. April 2009)

_torsten_ schrieb:


>


Die Bilder vom Berglauf könnte man so deuten, als seien wir eine abgegrenzte Gruppe. 
Aber es ist ja eine offene Gemeinschaft - zu welchem Zweck auch immer


----------



## _torsten_ (22. April 2009)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Aber es ist ja eine offene Gemeinschaft - zu welchem Zweck auch immer


Zum Rad fahren und Spaß haben ...


----------



## AUEBIKER (22. April 2009)

Alf 77 schrieb:


> In den nächsten zwei Wochen steht ein Auebiker- Stammtisch an. Dort hecken wir wieder neue Dinge aus  Info´s folgen noch !!!


Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt!


----------



## Alf 77 (22. April 2009)

Leute was soll ich sagen, selbst auf den Dörfern bei den alten Leuten hat sich die Aktion vom Wochenende herumgesprochen Mein Kumpel ist in der Zorgeland (ehem. LPG ) und wurde schon mehrfach auf die Verrückten am Kyffhäuser angesprochen - mit den Worten : Bean Du bist doch auch bei denen, was war denn letztes Wochenende am Kyffhäuser los 
Ja, ja die kleinen Gemeinden das spricht sich schnell rum !


----------



## _torsten_ (23. April 2009)

Teddy schrieb:


> "jetzt auch ein Auebiker"


@Teddy, willkommen im »Club« 



Teddy schrieb:


> @ Torsten
> versuche es mit Waschmittel, ...


Hm, und ich dachte, ich nehme das vom Radwaschen übrig gebliebene Restwasser um meine Bekleidung zu säubern ... 



Teddy schrieb:


> @ Torsten
> ..., denn bei mir ist alles an rot raus


D.h. also, dass dein neues Trikot nur noch Weiß, Schwarz und ein wenig Blau aufweist? Da bin ich dann ja doch froh, dass das Rot in den Ärmeln und Streifen auf meinem Trikot geblieben ist.


----------



## Alf 77 (30. April 2009)

Hi Leute,
nachdem ich gestern Peter seinen Transalp Bericht und Lutz sein Alpencross Erlebniss auf unsere Webseite transportieren wollte, stürzte alles ab.
Zu Zeit arbeiten wir daran und haben schon ne lange Nacht hinter uns. Atta hilft mir und Gott sei Dank hab ich Urlaub.


----------



## Teddy (4. Mai 2009)

Hallo Auebiker!

wenn ihr immer aufmerksam hier im mtb forum lest seit ihr doch sicher auch auf die Seite " Eichsfelder gesucht " gestoßen.
Auf dieser Seite wurde nach langen hin und her tatsächlich ein Termin gefunden für eine Eichsfelquerung. Da Maik68 an der Planung Anteil hat und auch schon beim OWE nach Mitstreitern angefragt hat dachte ich mir da Alf evnt. die Auebiker Seite mit einem Link zur OWE Seite versehen will, dass das auch was für Auebiker wäre zur bessern Völkerverständigung. 

Das ganze soll am *23.05* sein. *ca.80 km* und *1200hm+ X*

Beginn ist warscheinlich in Eichenberg und Ende in Sollstedt oder Ober- bzw Niedergebra.(alles variabel geht auch schon früher)

Die Uhrzeit steht noch nicht ganz fest, wegen der Anreise.

Wer Lust und Zeit hat kann sich hier, beim Ohmroll oder bei mir melden.

Wird auf jeden Fall ein geile Tour.

Gruß Teddy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (5. Mai 2009)

Teddy schrieb:


> Die Uhrzeit steht noch nicht ganz fest, wegen der Anreise.



Es gäbe Samstag früh 23.05. einen durchgehenden Zug:

*Nordhausen 	ab 	08:21 	Gleis 1 	RE 26152 *
weiter:
Wolkramshausen, ab 	08:29 	4
Bleicherode Ost 	  	ab 	08:38 	1
Leinefelde 	  	ab 	08:56 	1
Heilbad Heiligenstadt 	  	ab 	09:06 	1
*Eichenberg 	Sa, 23.05.09 	an 	09:17 * 

Also Tourbeginn dann *9:20* Uhr ab Eichenberg Bahnhof.
Dann hätten wir den lieben langen Tag Zeit zum Fahren und Pause machen.  
Je mehr Leute, desto günstiger wird das Zugticket.

Rückfahrt Sollstedt-Nordhausen ab 16.38 Uhr oder 17.38 Uhr.

Richtung HIG Abfahrt Sollstedt 16.20 oder 17.20 Uhr

Nur mal so als Vorschlag.


----------



## _torsten_ (5. Mai 2009)

Wenn auch noch etwas hin ... 

Schnarchsacks MTB-Tour über die Nordthüringer Höhenzüge am 11.07.2009

... aber scheinbar sehr interessant. ​


----------



## Alf 77 (8. Mai 2009)

Oh Sorry hab ich heute erst gelesen !!! Linktausch mit dem OWE Express ist kein Problem. Gern !!!
Wann gibt es endlich mal ne Sonntagstour ???
Naja wird schon mal klappen


----------



## _torsten_ (11. Mai 2009)

Alf 77 schrieb:


> Wann gibt es endlich mal ne Sonntagstour ???
> Naja wird schon mal klappen


Das liegt doch an dir, setz eine an!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Schließlich bist du der Präsi.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Kann man die gestrige Zusammenkunft als Auebiker-Party deklarieren? 
Es waren ja immerhin 5 Auebiker anwesend.


----------



## AUEBIKER (7. Juni 2009)

> Wann gibt es endlich mal ne Sonntagstour ???


@Präsi, war dir das heute genug "Sonntagstour"? Also mir hat´s super Spaß gemacht. 


Auf alle Fälle waren die Recken aus der Goldenen Aue der "Friedensmission" des Präsidenten gefolgt und trafen sich um 09:00 Uhr am Erfurter Hauptbahnhof. Dahin sind sie mit den Kutschen der DB AG geschaukelt worden. Vom Bahnhof aus ging´s durch die Vorbereitungen des Straßenradrennens "Rund um die Hainlaite" zur Zentrale der Auebiker südlich von Waltersleben. Dort stießen weitere Recken zum kleinen Trüppchen und verstärkten es. Gemeinsam ging´s dann über Eischleben auf den Geraradweg in Richtung Arnstadt, durch selbiges hindurch und dann am sürlich Ende kam die erste Herausforderung. Aber alle meisterten den Anstieg. Auf den oberen Wegen des Bergrückens ging´s vorbei an der Kiesewetterhütte und einen schönen Trail wieder runter nach Siegelbach. Von dort aus durch das lange Tal und dann über den nächste Anstieg hinauf zu Hasenkoppe. Nach einem schönen Ausblick in Richtung Wipfra erreichten alle gesund und munter und ohne Ausfall die Steilkante der Reinsberge. Da aber bei dem einen und anderen Auebiker der Hunger "schrie" verweilte der Zug nicht sonderlich lange und machte sich auf die Abfahrt von der Kanzel zum Schwimmbad mit "Ladisoda". Nach einer kleinen Mahlzeit bei der netten Wirtin und einigen fremdegehenden Bikern (siehe Bilder Nr. 58 und 59) ging´s dann über Siegelbach und der Ausgrabungsstätte eines Klosters für Jungfrauen oberhalb der Fasanerie zurück nach Arnstadt. Der Rückweg wurde etwas schneller als eigentlich geplant, aber schließlich durften die Recken aus dem EIC und der Goldenen Aue das fauchende Dampross nicht verpassen. Sie haben´s auch nicht. 

Auf alle Fälle war´s eine schöne Tour mit prima Leuten und ruft nach einer Wiederholung in Mitteldeutschland.






Alle Fotos gibt´s http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/18347


----------



## Alf 77 (8. Juni 2009)

Melde Kameraden - Mission erfolgeich geglückt !!! 






Einen riesen Dank an unsere beiden Guides Torsten und Sven, die uns durch das neu eroberte Auebiker - Land führten. Der zweite Guide wird unserem König Torsten-von-Erfurt als weiterer Außenposten für Thüringen-Mitte zur Verfügung stehen.
Ladisoda hieß eigentlich Lady Sonja und das Jungfrauen Kloster heißt nun Auebiker-Altweiber Kloster 
Wir sollten uns Flyer besorgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sketcher (8. Juni 2009)

Gute Zusammenfassung, Herr Vorsitzender! 
Gute Stimmung, schönes Wetter (was kaum zu erwarten gewesen war), schöne Tour und nette Leute. Vielen Dank an die Guides und alle, die dabei waren!

skr#


----------



## _torsten_ (8. Juni 2009)

Alf 77 schrieb:


>


@Präsi, deine Einfälle sind einfach immer wieder köstlich.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Alf 77 schrieb:


> Der zweite Guide wird als weiterer Außenposten für Thüringen-Mitte zur Verfügung stehen.


Weiß er schon davon?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Alf 77 schrieb:


> Wir sollten uns Flyer besorgen


Gute Idee, die legen wir dann in den Filialen der Bäckerei M. aus.


----------



## Großmütterchen (8. Juni 2009)

Alf 77 schrieb:


> Der zweite Guide wird unserem König Torsten-von-Erfurt als weiterer Außenposten für Thüringen-Mitte zur Verfügung stehen.



Da ich einfacher Recke schon gestern kein Mitspracherecht bei meiner Ernennung zum zweiten Außenposten hatte, so möchte ich mich heut nicht widersetzen und danke mit tiefster Zufriedenheit für die Aufnahme in den elitären Orden der Auebiker. *verbeug*

Wann und wo bekomm ich mein Ritterskostüm?


----------



## _torsten_ (8. Juni 2009)

Großmütterchen schrieb:


> Wann und wo bekomm ich mein Ritterskostüm?


Da brauchst du nur Alf oder ohmtroll Bescheid zu sagen. Die beiden organisieren alles: Trikots, Jacken, Hosen, Strümpfe und es soll sogar Tangas und BH´s geben. ...


----------



## tvaellen (8. Juni 2009)

Auch wenn ich als Ostwest-Expressler nur Gast war, schließe ich mich dem Lob gerne an.
Sehr schöne Strecke -manchmal liegt das Gute so nah, man muss es nur wissen-, perfekte Orga, eine äußerst lustige Truppe, da hatte selbst Petrus ein Einsehen und sagte den geplanten Dauerregen ab 
Wir drei "Abtrünnigen" sind dann zwar doch nicht auf dem kürzestmöglichen Weg nach EF zurück gefahren sondern haben noch einen Schlenker über Kirchheim, Werningsleben und Forsthaus Willroda eingebaut (Guide U. sei dank), dennoch waren wir etwas vor dem "Hauptfeld" im Ziel.
Wenn ihr euch wieder in EF trefft, fahre ich gerne wieder mit.


----------



## ohmtroll (8. Juni 2009)

Alf 77 schrieb:


> Ladisoda hieß eigentlich Lady Sonja und das Jungfrauen Kloster heißt nun Auebiker-Altweiber Kloster


Das kann irgendwie nicht hinhaun.
Soweit ich weiß, heißt diese Dame nicht Sonja:






Und wenn alte Herren zum Jungfernbrunnen gehen, kommen sie nicht als Jungfrau zurück  :






Statt desen meucheln sie Eisenschweine nieder, welche nicht ihr Auebikertrikot tragen:






Auch das entsetzte Gesicht des Delinquenten konnte die Herzen der anwesenden Logenfreunde aus der Goldenen Meuchel-Aue nicht erweichen. 
Man konnte ihn aber auch nicht so liegen lassen:






Friede seiner Asche 






War aber nicht so schlimm.
Zumindest sein Geist war in der Lage, in der Bundesbahn noch einen Liter Radeberger zu sich zu nehmen


----------



## sketcher (8. Juni 2009)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Zumindest sein Geist war in der Lage, in der Bundesbahn noch einen Liter Radeberger zu sich zu nehmen



Dieser Zaubertrunk hat mich zurück ins Leben gebracht!
Danke, mein Freund!


----------



## _torsten_ (8. Juni 2009)

Nur bunte Knete im Kopp ...


----------



## sketcher (8. Juni 2009)

Selber Schuld!

Wir hatten einfach zuviel Freizeit unter deiner Führung.


----------



## _torsten_ (8. Juni 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (8. Juni 2009)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Nur bunte Knete im Kopp ...



Du meinst sicher nicht uns. 
Du meinst die hier:


Und von wegen Herr "Es geht nur flach oder bergab" Tourenguide!
Mir ist der Schweiß dermaßen übers Gesicht gelaufen, daß daheim bei einigen Bildern die Farbe raus war. 
Also das hier zB. (etwas blass, garantiert EPO-frei) 






Zum Glück habt ihr ja eingesehen, daß man mit Bananen keine Blutarmut behandeln kann. 
Dafür gibts Rostbrätel mit Bratkartoffeln 
Aber der Alf hatte ja nen strammen Max bei Sonja 


Alle Bilder (auch die mit Farbe drin) meiner Kamera sind hier im Album "nach Plaue zur Lady"


----------



## Rahmenbrecher1 (8. Juni 2009)

Antrag auf Aufnahme in eurem Verein!

Gründe:

-Kneipe gut
- bunte Knete auch gut hab ich
- biken kann ich ,zumindest bergab!

mfg Marco


----------



## Alf 77 (9. Juni 2009)

@Großmütterchen - setze Dich auf die neue Trikotliste
@torsten - lass Dir einen schönen Namen für Großmütterchen einfallen, er kämpft an Deiner Seite 
@tvaellen -endlich hab ich mal einen OWEtler kennengelernt - angenehm überrascht, ich dachte Ihr seit alle Racer
@Rahmenbrecher - da muß erst der Ältestenrat tagen  Was meint Ihr Jungs ???


----------



## tvaellen (9. Juni 2009)

du solltest mich mal erleben, wenn ich eine Startnummer am Rad habe. Dann sehe ich so aus und kenne weder Verwandte noch Freunde  http://lh4.ggpht.com/_q7SY8nzYcaI/ScdmgJK4B8I/AAAAAAAADAE/BfJc6tsBmtk/s800/possen02.jpg
Aber an so einem Tag wie gestern bin ich ganz entspannt... 
Wer war denn die Frau, die ihr auf der Rückfahrt im Zug aufgegabelt hat ? Ihr seit mir vielleicht Schwerennöter


----------



## _torsten_ (9. Juni 2009)

Alf 77 schrieb:


> @torsten - lass Dir einen schönen Namen für Großmütterchen einfallen, er kämpft an Deiner Seite


Öhm warum? Großmütterchen war schon immer Großmütterchen und "dementsprechend" fährt er auch. Und außerdem kämpfe ich an seiner Seite. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Alf 77 schrieb:


> @Rahmenbrecher - da muß erst der Ältestenrat tagen  Was meint Ihr Jungs ???





Rahmenbrecher1 schrieb:


> Antrag auf Aufnahme in eurem *Verein*!


Abgelehnt! Wer uns einen *Verein* nennt, hat seine Chancen verspielt.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Allerdings, downhillen kann er ja ...
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/365953

Am Besten ihr fragt den Ältesten (Achim), er hat bestimmt einen Rat - also einen Ältestenrat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_(Keine Antwort erwartend: Warum kann ich gerade keine Bilder einfügen?)_


----------



## ohmtroll (9. Juni 2009)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Am Besten ihr fragt den Ältesten (Achim), er hat bestimmt einen Rat - also einen Ältestenrat.



Euch Typen und speziell Achim kann man echt nicht allein lassen.
Wenn seine Frau das Bild hier gesehen hat, weiß ich nicht ob er noch einen Rat geben kann.






@Thomas: Du bist schuld! Wir waren im falschen Zug! 
@Großmütterchen: Vielleicht sollte auf Dein Trikot hinten noch der Spruch drauf:
"Falls Sie dies lesen können, fahren Sie zu dicht hinter mir her"


----------



## Großmütterchen (9. Juni 2009)

na das nenn ich mal nen tourausklang...bier und weiber in rauen mengen! 

torsten hat mich jetzt ganz wuschig gemacht zwecks trickotgröße...er fährt irgendwie xxxxxxl  und meinereiner normalerweise m oder auch mal l (wie es halt ausfällt). 

alf oder ohmtroll müßten ja vergleichbare körpermaße haben...welche größe habt ihr?


----------



## Großmütterchen (9. Juni 2009)

...ach übrigens...der erfurter außenposten fährt ja im juli die hohenwarte-talsperre-tour. ist eigentlich ein echtes highlight in unserer gegend. 

nur so als tipp.  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=398842


----------



## _torsten_ (9. Juni 2009)

Großmütterchen schrieb:


> torsten hat mich jetzt ganz wuschig gemacht zwecks trickotgröße...er fährt irgendwie xxxxxxl  und meinereiner normalerweise m oder auch mal l (wie es halt ausfällt).


Da war aber jetzt ein »*X*« zuviel! Oder waren´s zwei ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Großmütterchen schrieb:


> ...ach übrigens...der erfurter außenposten fährt ja im juli die hohenwarte-talsperre-tour. ist eigentlich ein echtes highlight in unserer gegend.


*Der* oder *die* Außenposten? Auf alle Fälle steht das schon auf Auebiker unter »Projekt 2009«. 

@Mike M., da geht´s auch nur bergab oder leicht gerade aus.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Guckst du hier:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alf 77 (9. Juni 2009)

Wenn Ihr schon 1200hm schreibt, dann werden es mind. 4000hm


----------



## Großmütterchen (10. Juni 2009)

Alf 77 schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr schon 1200hm schreibt, dann werden es mind. 4000hm



du hast 'ne 0 vergessen


----------



## ohmtroll (12. Juni 2009)

nochmal zur Plaue-Tour: 
Wer Bedarf hat: Strecke ab Höffner als gpx Datei .
Die Bilder von mir könnt ihr als zip-Archiv (7MB) per email bekommen.
Einfach PN mit Adresse schicken.

Zum Erfurt Marathon am Sonntag werde ich auch die Kamera einstecken, damit die Doku vollzogen werden kann. 
Also Sven, Torsten, Stefan: Macht Euch schön dreckig!

Leider gibt es vom Marathon in *Friedrichsbrunn* keine Bilder.
Carsten und Frank sind super gefahren! 
Carsten stand als Zweiter der Extremstrecke über 102km auf dem Treppchen und Frank hat über 51km Platz 10 erreicht.
Ergebnisse hier


----------



## _torsten_ (12. Juni 2009)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Zum Erfurt Marathon am Sonntag werde ich auch die Kamera einstecken, damit die Doku vollzogen werden kann.
> Also Sven, Torsten, Stefan: Macht Euch schön dreckig!








 Ich dachte, dass du mitfahren willst.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich hab´s! Du bist mit deinem Ssp so schnell, dass du an den Schlüsselstellen immer auf uns zum Fotografieren warten kannst
und dann am nächsten Anstieg trotzdem wieder vor uns bist.


----------



## ohmtroll (12. Juni 2009)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Ich dachte, dass du mitfahren willst.


Nadürlich. 


> Ich hab´s! Du bist mit deinem Ssp so schnell, dass du an den Schlüsselstellen immer auf uns zum Fotografieren warten kannst
> und dann am nächsten Anstieg trotzdem wieder vor uns bist.


Das ist wirklich ne sehr schöne Idee von Dir 
Wird wahrscheinlich daran scheitern, daß die zwei geprellten Rippen vom letzten Sonntag immer noch so schmerzen, daß ich nicht so gut am Lenker ziehen kann. 
Hab mich nicht halbso gekonnt gelegt wies vielleicht ausgesehn hat (wahrscheinlich auf den Fotoapparat geknallt)

Ich fahr das Rennen aber trotzdem mit dem Eingangrad.

Wir machen am Start/Ziel auf jeden Fall ein Vorher/Nachher Foto


----------



## _torsten_ (12. Juni 2009)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Wird wahrscheinlich daran scheitern, daß die zwei geprellten Rippen vom letzten Sonntag immer noch so schmerzen, daß ich nicht so gut am Lenker ziehen kann.
> Hab mich nicht halbso gekonnt gelegt wies vielleicht ausgesehn hat (wahrscheinlich auf den Fotoapparat geknallt)


Wann bist du am letzten Sonntag gestürzt?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Da warst du wahrscheinlich wieder so schnell vorne weg, dass ich hinten gar nichts mitbekommen habe. Ich habe nur Frankys Sturz gesehen ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ohmtroll schrieb:


> Wir machen am Start/Ziel auf jeden Fall ein Vorher/Nachher Foto


Da finden wir bestimmt jemanden, der mal kurz die Kamera hält ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rahmenbrecher1 (12. Juni 2009)

Wie siehts denn nun mit meinem Antrag aus?

Vielleicht kann man mir den "Verein" nochmal verzeihen?

Das Bild ist übrigens nicht beim Downhillen entstanden ,es ging in die andere Richtung! das ist nur passiert weil der Steinbeisser meine Vorliebe für Bodenkontakte erwähnt hat!

mfg Marco


----------



## Alf 77 (12. Juni 2009)

Ich glaub das Eichsfeld kann noch Verstärkung gebrauchen 
Wir lassen uns aber ab sofort für alle Neuen ein Aufnahmeritual einfallen 

Großmütterchen wir fahren XL, das paßt Dir bestimmt auch. 
Michael 59 will auch ein Trikot !!! Geil die Alten sind wieder komplett !!!


----------



## Alf 77 (12. Juni 2009)

Achso,
an alle Neuankömmlinge - Bitte schickt mir mal Eure E-Mail Adressen und Wohnort an [email protected]
Ich nehme Euch in den Verteiler mit auf !!!


----------



## Großmütterchen (13. Juni 2009)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Wann bist du am letzten Sonntag gestürzt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmm, als er in mich reingerutscht ist, weil ich wegen diesem komischen ast die notbremse ziehen mußte? ist irgendwie komisch, aber wenn man auf feuchtem waldboden bremst..wird man gefühlt nur noch schneller.


----------



## Teddy (13. Juni 2009)

Großmütterchen schrieb:


> hmm, als er in mich reingerutscht ist,


 
...und ich dachte ihr seid Rad gefahren


----------



## Alf 77 (14. Juni 2009)

Ferkel


----------



## Rahmenbrecher1 (14. Juni 2009)

hab ich da eben MICHA 59 gelesen?
fährt der alte Recke etwa wieder Radel?

Achja danke fürs (hoffentlich) vezeihen!

mfg Marco


----------



## AUEBIKER (14. Juni 2009)

@Rahmenbrecher ... wirverstehen ja alle Spaß.


----------



## Alf 77 (14. Juni 2009)

Barbarossas Landplage - wie geil ist das denn 

Das muß auf die Homepage


----------



## AUEBIKER (14. Juni 2009)

Vier Kämpfer der Auebiker kamen am 14.06.2009 nach Erfurt um den 9. Erfurter Bike Marathon zu fahren. 
Sie trafen sich alle vorher und konnten sich auf einem »Vorherbild« verewigen lassen:




Nach einer absolvierten Strecke von ca. 59 km und 1.215 hm kamen alle vier wohlbehalten im Ziel an.

Ohmtroll - mit Ssp: 








Großmütterchen:




Teddy:




_torsten_:




Und zum Schluss noch das Profil:




@Ohmtroll, hast du ein »Nachherfoto« gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Großmütterchen (14. Juni 2009)

na das nenn ich doch mal ein zielfoto....zu schnell für die kamera.


----------



## ohmtroll (15. Juni 2009)

AUEBIKER schrieb:


> @Ohmtroll, hast du ein »Nachherfoto« gemacht?



Ich nicht, aber da war ne hübsche junge Dame, die hat uns freundlicherweise abgelichtet:






Danke für das tolle Foto, Jägimaus!
Offenschtlich brauchten die gut durchtrainierten Auebiker Kader lediglich wenige Minuten und ein angetäuschtes Bierchen, um wieder so frisch auszusehen wie vorher  

P.S. Fotos aus meiner Knipse sind hier drin.
Bericht folgt!


----------



## _torsten_ (15. Juni 2009)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Ich hab´s! Du bist mit deinem Ssp so schnell, dass du an den Schlüsselstellen immer auf uns zum Fotografieren warten kannst
> und dann am nächsten Anstieg trotzdem wieder vor uns bist.



Boah ey ... so war´s wirklich. Guckt euch sein Fotoalbum an: Er fährt Ssp und fotografiert auch noch die Kollegen.


----------



## ohmtroll (15. Juni 2009)

Jetzt waren die OWE's zwar schneller mit dem Bericht, aber die Aktion von Michael mit dem Käfer im Ohr ist auf jeden Fall legendenträchtig.

Teddy und ich sind also kurz vor neun bei Torsten aufgeschlagen, um ihm zum Geburtstag zu gratulieren. 
Zum Kaffeetrinken (der war schließlich fertig!) hat die Zeit vor lauter Rummusseln nicht mehr gereicht. 
Sven kam mit dem Rad aus Rockhausen und Jägi hat die _Gruppenbild-mit-Ruhepuls-Fotos_ gemacht 






So sind wir zum Schützenplatz getrudelt und haben bis zum Start (Mist! die Zeit hätte doch noch für den Kaffee gereicht!) uns mit ein paar Leuten unterhalten. 
Hier zum Beispiel Gerrit von rad-art mit seinem schicken Tattoo auf der Wade. (So wie er würde ich gern wheelie fahren können)






Zum Start gab es die Hans Zimmer-Dröhnung "Pirates of the Carribean", das war cool 
Erstmal neutralisiert (naja, wer's glaubt) durch die Stadt und dann Richtung Truppenübungsplatz den Hügel rauf.
Da ich wegen der blöden Rippenprellung eh' nicht 100% fahren konnte, wollte ich soviel wie möglich fotografieren.






Das hatte ich mir schon immer mal vorgenommen: 
Direkt aus dem Rennen fotografieren. 
Aber irgendwie wird man mitgerissen und es sind dann doch nicht soviele Fotos geworden. 
Mit nem Puls oberhalb 150 macht sich das Knipsen nicht so leicht. 
So ähnlich muss das beim Biathlon sein. 






Bis zur ersten Tränke an der Stiefelburg war es ziemlich weit. 
Dadurch konnte ich wider Erwarten Teddy einholen und knipsen.  






Im Bild sieht man noch meine, am selbigen Stand randvoll gefüllte, Trinkflasche stehen.
Mit dem Mund voll klebrigem Riegel-Süsskram bin ich dann mit Vollgas den anschließenden Downhill runter nach Nauendorf. 
Unten im Dorf wollte ich zu Spülzwecken nach der Flasche greifen.
Nada, nix Flasche da. 
Sie muss wohl den heftigen Schlägen des Fahrwerks Tribut gezollt und sich in die Botanik verkrümelt haben.
Viel Zeit zum Ärgern blieb nicht. Obwohl:
Das Hinaufschieben eines Supertrails (nur verkehrtherum) im Entenmarsch ist schon recht ärgerlich. 
Anschließend folgte ein langes Stück Landstrasse durch Hohenfelden Richtung Riechheimer Berg. 
Oben dann die Rettung der guten Laune:






Also es gibt sie doch, die von Torsten erwähnten Damen, die zeigen wo's langgeht ... 
Dieser Hormonvorschuss wurde auch gebraucht, weil der nächste trail mal wieder falschrum, also hochwärts, ging.
Dazu hatte ich dann ein Studentenpärchen vormir (ich sag nur "Optikklausur"). 
Dessen weiblicher Teil hatte genügend Luft, ohne Unterbrechung zu quatschen. 
Chapeau, meine Dame  
Ohne den lauschenden Freund am Hinterrad wäre sie viel schneller gewesen 
Jojo-mässig ging es den Riechheimer runter und dann nen fiesen Wiesenanstieg wieder hoch.
Oben warteten grüne Püschel und sowas auf Sven, den fahrenden Helden:






Und die zweite, von mir heißersehnte, Tränke.
Schließlich fehlte die Flasche und ich musste Cola, Iso und Wasser (mehrfach im Wechsel) nachkippen.
Laut Forerunner waren schon 38 von 51km geschafft. (ähem...)
Nur noch an Schellroda schnell vorbei, dann über schöne (teils matschige) trails und Waldwege Richtung Truppenübungsplatz und dann runter nach Erfurt.
_Denkste!_
Im Nonnenholz und am Tannenwälchen und westlich der Arnstädter Hohle wurden nochmal alle trails mitgenommen!
Fein säuberlich mit Absperrbändern begrenzt ging es heftig laktat-erzeugend auf und ab und schließlich auf und ab und auf und ab und dann, dann... dann endlich den gepflasterten Weg zum Ziel hinauf.

Geschafft... Sven:






Stefan:






Vier alle:






P.S.
Der Rest in chronologischer Reihenfolge:
Iso Iso Erdinger NudelnBolognese 
... und dann von Torsten/Jägi, danke
WippraerBier GemischterSalat Kaffee 
Heimfahrt (Teddy, danke!)


----------



## baralf (15. Juni 2009)

Klasse Eindrücke  
Hut ab, vor allem das Du noch in der Lage warst zu fotografieren.
An das Geburtstagskind noch " Herzlichen Glückwunsch".


----------



## Alf 77 (15. Juni 2009)

Geiler Bericht 
Gibt es den Bericht auch in einer Kurzversion für die Auebiker Homepage ?
Bitte per Mail an bekannte Adresse !!!
Übrigens - unsere Verbündeten vom OWE haben Euch auch erwähnt auf Ihrer Seite !!! Klasse !!!


----------



## bodo bagger (15. Juni 2009)

hallo leute und viele grüße ins nachbarrevier..

wollte mal fragen, ob event. jemand am samstag bock auf ne kyffhäuser runde mit der renne hat?


----------



## ohmtroll (15. Juni 2009)

Alf 77 schrieb:


> Geiler Bericht
> Gibt es den Bericht auch in einer Kurzversion für die Auebiker Homepage ?


Meinst Du die Postkartenversion?






*"Wetter geil, Weiber geil, Flasche leer, was will man mehr?!"*

Dein Auebiker


----------



## Teddy (16. Juni 2009)

Da der Ohmtroll schon einen ausführlichen Bericht geschrieben hat gibt es von mir nur noch ne kurze Zusammenfassung von meiner Seite.

Wir (die Auebiker) waren am Start ganz clever und sind als letzte gestartet. Das hat den vorteil das dich keiner Überholen kann und man seiner seits nur Boden gut macht.
Der erste Anstieg kam und ich machte so manchen Platz gut. Der Ohmtroll, der wegen seiner Rippe schon die ganze Fahrt im Auto gemekert hat (er kann heute nicht, weil alles aua....) zog an mir aber mit seinem Ssp vorbei und machte Bilder von uns.
Bis zum Anstieg Stiefelburg lief alles recht gut, bis auf so ein paar Staus auf den ersten Trails *und im Anstieg dann * einer auf nem Ssp. Der Ohmtroll hatte mich eingeholt und lies mich stehen, damit er oben wieder Bilder machen konnte.
Die Abfahrt war einfach Klasse viele Plätze gut gemacht. Unten dann der Schreck Gabel und Dämpfer noch geschlossen. Zum Glück alles Ganz geblieben. Bis zum Richheimer Berg ging es ohne großes Plätze tauschen noch halbwegs vorwärts. Natürlich zog das Ssp zwischendurch an mir vorbrei.
Beim Riechheimer Berg schob ich wie die meisten in der Schlange nach oben. Plötzlich Schreie von hinten Achtung!!! Da kam doch tatsächlich so ein " altes " *Großmütterchen *den Berg hoch gefahren. Oben hab ich die beiden(Auebiker) noch kurz gesehen und dann war ich wieder allein.
Dann kam die Streckenteilung zum Ziel. Da der Tacho schon 51 km zeigte und meine Beine schwer waren freute ich mich aufs Ziel, was nach Streckenbeschreibung hätte gleich kommen müssen.
Aber kein Ziel in sicht nur Michael vom OWE mit dem ich dann ein Stück fuhr. Dank seiner Geschichte hab ich die Schmerzen in meinen Beinen etwas vergessen und habe bis zum Ziel nicht mehr viele an mir vorbeiziehen lassen müssen. Die schönen Trails zum Schluß konnte ich nicht so richtig genießen, da die Konzentration schon am Ende war.
So ist das eben wenn man von sich eingenommen ist und denkt das geht auch ohne Training.

Aber mit so zwei Tagen Abstand kann man sagen es war eine gelungene Veranstaltung die Spaß gemacht hat. 

Leider falsche km Angabe. Waren bei mir 59.

( übrigens: das Geburtstagskind sah im Ziel besser aus wie ich)

Gruß Teddy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baralf (16. Juni 2009)

Wichtig war doch das Ihr trotz aller Strapatzen am Ende, alle Euren Spaß hattet.


----------



## _torsten_ (16. Juni 2009)

Teddy schrieb:


> ... übrigens: das Geburtstagskind sah im Ziel besser aus wie ich ...


Damit meinst du aber nur meine nicht so verschmutzte Radbekleidung und mein doch relativ sauberes Rad ... das wiederum lag daran, dass bei meiner Platzierung (am Ende des Feldes - aber nicht Letzter!) kaum noch Schlamm auf den Trails lag. Den hattet ihr ja alle schon an Rad und Rüstung! 


Jungs, ihr habe super Berichte verfasst. Man könnte glauben ihr seid dabei gewesen. 


Ich freue mich auf die nächste Tour mit euch.


----------



## PeterGoldhammer (25. Juni 2009)

@Erfurt-Marathon -> Auebiker Team

Ich habe selten so viel Spaß an einem (mehrere) Rennbericht gehabt, so tolle Bilder gesehen, über so bemerkenswerte Leistungen staunen und eine so tolle Finisherversorgung beneiden können. 
Wann startet ihr wieder? 

Herzliche Grüße an alle

Peter


----------



## Teddy (25. Juni 2009)

PeterGoldhammer schrieb:


> @Erfurt-Marathon -> Auebiker Team
> 
> Wann startet ihr wieder?
> 
> ...


 
Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ist Erfurt nur einmal im Jahr. Bis dahin erholen wir uns gut, damit wir wieder ausgeruht an den Start gehen können.


Anhand Deiner Frage scheint es Dir zu Glück wieder besser zu gehen. Wenn es bei Dir möglich ist kannste in Wiehe oder Erfurt mitfahren wo Du bestimmt bekannte Gesichter siehst.
Ich werde mal wieder mit Abwesenheit glänzen da ich im Urlaub bin.


Ansonsten weiter Gute Besserung

Gruß Teddy


----------



## _torsten_ (25. Juni 2009)

Teddy schrieb:


> Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ist Erfurt nur einmal im Jahr.


Also wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, dann ist Erfurt 12 Monate oder 365 tage oder 8.760 Stunden oder 525.2600 Minuten im Jahr. Ich habe noch nicht erlebt, dass Erfurt geschlossen oder weggeräumt wird. 
O.k., ich bin nicht das ganze Jahr hier. Wer weiß, was da passiert ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Teddy schrieb:


> .. Wiehe oder Erfurt mitfahren ...


In Wiehe werde ich wahrscheinlich auch nicht dabei sein können, aber was gibt´s in Erfurt? Hab ich da was verpasst? 

Oder meinst du mit »Erfurt« die Umrundung des Hohenwartestausees? Da will ich mitfahren.

Kommt da noch jemand von den Auebikern mit?


----------



## Teddy (25. Juni 2009)

@ Torsten

Ich meinte die Umrundung. 
Verzeihe mir bitte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (25. Juni 2009)

Teddy schrieb:


> Ich meinte die Umrundung.
> Verzeihe mir bitte.


Mensch Teddy, das ist doch nicht schlimm. Kann doch jedem mal passiern. 
Ich war doch nur ein wenig verwirrt.


----------



## ohmtroll (25. Juni 2009)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Oder meinst du mit »Erfurt« die Umrundung des Hohenwartestausees? Da will ich mitfahren.
> 
> Kommt da noch jemand von den Auebikern mit?


Nu also ich zB kann leider nicht. 

Frank war übrigens in Biesenrode beim Rennen am letzten WE.
Da hats wohl gelascht was das Zeug hält, und der Schlamm wäre schlimmer als am Kyffhäuser gewesen. 
...siehe www.auebiker.de unter "Rennberichte"

War ne gute Idee von Alf, diese Renn-Seite einzurichten.
Wer weiß, was da noch für coole Bilder sowie Blüten der Mountainbike-Dichtkunst auftauchen


----------



## Alf 77 (25. Juni 2009)

Danke Jungs
Wenn Ihr mir fertige, kurze Berichte und Bilder per Mail von Euren Rennen zusendet geht das ganz schnell mit dem Einfügen !!!


----------



## ohmtroll (25. Juni 2009)

Mist. Das wär was für uns gewesen.
Jetzt haben wir die Klapprad-WM  verpasst.
War am 20.Juni in Pfronten/Allgäu.
Eh zu weit.
Klapprad hab ich auch nicht.

Moment,.... muss mal schnell in Vaters Schuppen nachsehn.


----------



## ohmtroll (27. Juni 2009)

Moin Jungs und Mädels 

Gestern war Bikertreff in Riestedt bei Sangerhausen.
Eine Abordnung der Auebiker war auch mit von der Partie, zB Cheffe persönlich:






Es gab Schaschlik, Tourankündigungen, Sachsenahaltticketdiskussionen und einige lustige Geschichten, zB von unserem Kollegen "HastemalnenRiegel" hier:






Die Bilder (Licht war schlecht, wahrscheinlich alte NARVA-Bestände) in diesem schlanken Ordner


----------



## _torsten_ (5. Juli 2009)

Peter, der Außenposten für Sangerhausen, rief am Sonntag zur »Easy-Bier-holen-Tour« und 4 Auebiker sowie 2 Freunde folgten. Das Wetter hatte Peter mal wieder auf den Punkt genau toppfitt gemacht. So gingen alle 6 auf die Strecke. Lutz und ich mussten aber bald erkennen, dass es nicht lange gedauert hat mit der »Easy...«  Auf alle Fälle war´s schön zu sehen, dass Peters Verletzung gut verheilt ist und er wieder mit Leib und Seele Rad fahren kann. Die Strecke war wieder mit sehr vielen Trails gespickt - etwas anderes haben wir aber auch gar nicht erwartet. Leider hat sich Steffen bei einem dieser Trails den Fuß umgeknickt und dieser schwoll extrem an. So war für ihn der Spaß nur noch halb so groß. An der Verpflegungsstelle in Wippra entschloss er sich deswegen auf kürzestem Wege zurück nach Sangerhausen zu fahren. Die anderen Fünf fuhren dann die Tour zu Ende, wobei Peter auch hier einige neue Teilstücke eingebaut hatte. Kurz vor dem Ende kam bei Peter (aus Erfurt) dann noch der obligatorische Platten dazu. Es wäre ja zu schön eine Tour mal ohne Panne zu erleben. 

@Peter, hiermit bekommst du ein dickes Lob für die ausgesuchte Tour. Hast du prima gemacht.
@Steffen, wir wünschen dir für deinen Fuß gute Besserung - denk an die Hohenwarte in 14 Tagen. 
@ohmtroll, sei nicht traurig. Ich denke diese Tour gibt´s noch einmal. Auf alle Fälle wünsche ich auch dir gute Besserung!
@Alle, es war wieder ein prima Tag mit prima Typen. Auebiker eben!

Fotos gibt´s leider keine, dafür das Profil:


----------



## ohmtroll (6. Juli 2009)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> @ohmtroll, sein nicht traurig. Ich denke diese Tour gibt´s noch einmal.


Vielen Dank für die guten Wünsche ich komme darauf zurück.
Habt Ihr nichtmal ein Gruppenbild gemacht? Kinder Kinder...


----------



## kindi (6. Juli 2009)

Ja, ja Gerhard wieder beim Bier erwischt!


----------



## ohmtroll (9. Juli 2009)

Moin zusammen.
Der Teddy hat ja immer das Problem, daß seine Dienstzeiten recht ungünstig liegen. 
Vor einiger Zeit hat er mir mal seine vorraussichtlich freien Tagen fein säuberlich auf einen Zettel notiert. 
Davon lagen zwei in der letzten Woche.
Da ich seit 14 Tagen gesundheitlich etwas daneben lag, blieb nur diese Woche über, und gestern war ein Regentag. 
ALSO DANN EBEN HEUTE.

Tourstart war in Bad Lauterberg. Zuerst sind wir über Augenquelle und Felsenweg in Richtung Forsthaus Knollen und dann in den langen Anstieg an der Krummen Lutter (roter Punkt) bis hoch zum Einstieg Aschentalshalbe bei den Koboltstaler Köpfen. 
Da die schlechte Wegmarkierung im Westharz schon sprichwörtlich ist, musste mein PocketLoox mit GPS Karten und Teddy's Wanderkartenkopie herhalten.
Wir haben uns nadürlich kurzfristig im Unterholz vergurkt (welches rote Dreieck bitte?).
Nichtsdestotrotzdem haben wir den Knollenanstieg gefunden. 
Der wurde seit unserem letzten Besuch aber auch nicht flacher. 
Seis' drum.







Oben kurze Verschnaufpause und dann ging's in die Trailabfahrt über Jägerfleck und Lübbersbuche nach Herzberg (Papierfabrik).
Nach links über Hüttuferstrasse und oben rechts eingebogen auf den schönen Weg am Waldrand. 
Immer oberhalb der Lonau entlang fuhren wir bis zur Brücke über die Große Lonau hinter dem gleichnamigen Ort.
Bis zum Teilungspfahl sind es zig Höhenmeter auf Asphalt, aber dann kommen ja die brutalen finalen 70hm zur Hanskühnenburg hoch 
- die tun noch mehr weh 











Da stellten wir dann fest, daß Donnerstag Ruhetag ist. 
Nu also nix mit Cappuchino oder so. Jacke an (es zog heftig) und ab auf den Nassen Weg.






Also eins muss man sagen: nass ist er tatsächlich, der Nasse Weg. 
Viel mehr nasser geht nicht.





_Blick zurück zur HKB_





_Blick hinunter auf den Sösestausee_

Insgesamt war durch den Regen der vergangenen Tage der Untergrund stark aufgeweicht, aber der hier war die Krönung. 
Trotz derben Pfützen und grösseren Steinen läßt er sich aber mit Spass fahren, wenn man es mag. 
Wir mögen sowas, stimmts' Teddy?
Schließlich sind wir links hinab zur Ackerstrasse, Jacken aus, Sonne raus
An der Sophienklippe vorbei gings zum Dresselplatz und hier dann auf den grünen Punkt! Braakbergtrail! 
Geile Sache, besten Dank an *Harzholgi* für den super Tipp! 
Man landet am Waldschwimmbad Lonau und kann am Waldrand einen Panoramaweg um Lonau herum fahren. 
Dann in umgekehrter Richtung über die Brücke und weiter bis zum Einstieg Trail grüner Balken links Richtung Paradies. 
Die Auffahrt war recht angenehm.





_Gewichtsoptimierung; auf dem Uptrail:_






Ja und dann, und dann... der geniale downtrail zum Paradiese hinunter, einfach Sahne. Auf Wunsch auch mit Bodenprobe  
Der Kelch "Zum Paradies" ging an uns vorüber (geöffnet Fr/Sa) stattdessen haben wir 200m weiter die Sieber gequert und sind oberhalb derselben ein schönen Weg nach Sieber gefahren.
Jo und denn der Finalanstieg (blauer Punkt?) erst mäßig steigend auf Asphalt. 
Aber zum Schluss tat es doch heftig weh, die letzten Meter zum Großen Knollen (gepriesen sei er).
Wo wir uns schon die Akku's so vollständig leergzuutscht hatten, kehrten wir auf Radler und Krakauer mit Kartoffelsalat ein.
Der Ausblick auf das Harzvorland bis hinein ins Eichsfeld begeistert mich immer wieder neu:






So und eigentlich war die Tour bis hierher ja nur Vorspiel.
Schließlich geht es immer wieder nur um den (ich hasse dieses Wort aber es gehört hier hin) *endgeilen* Wanderweg "blauer Balken" zur Augenquelle hinunter.
Mit speed mit flow mit breitem Grinsen usw.
Zum Schluss mit drei Spitzkehren und Felsenweg retour.
Hach. 
Ein Traum.
(...jetzt gehts mir wieder gut)


P.S. 61,5km 1880hm Profil(Zeit) hier


----------



## _torsten_ (10. Juli 2009)

Ihr seid sooo gemein! Könnt ihr solche Erlebnisse nicht für euch behalten? 
Mit solchen Tourbeschreibungen und Fotos macht ihr alle Nichtmitgewesenen nur neidisch ... 

Aber ich hatte gestern zu meiner Feierabendrunde auch 26 km und 380 hm auf dem Tacho.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harzholgi (10. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

da bin ich aber froh, dass es euch in meiner Ecke gefallen hat!

Hier noch ein paar Bilder aus dem Zielgebiet, vielleicht erkennt ihr ja die eine oder andere Stelle wieder:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EfEQv-6_aY"]YouTube - Nasser Weg und Braakberg[/ame] Diese Strecke schlage ich im übrigen den Bike-Herstellern als Teststrecke für die Haltbarkeit vor 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRRfgGF3uRw"]YouTube - Elseblick-Downhill[/ame]
Vom Knollen nach Herzberg[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTt33cFJ6eg"]YouTube - 10052009[/ame]

Holgi


----------



## Alf 77 (14. Juli 2009)

Andreas und Teddy, da kann man Euch nur beneiden !!! Hammer geiler Bericht !!! Barbarossa ist stolz auf Euch !!!


----------



## schnarchsack (16. Juli 2009)

Hallo Radsportfreunde der Goldenen und Diamantenen Aue,

hier mal zwei Nachfragen zu einem von Euch geplanten Rad-Event:

Wann wird denn voraussichtlich die Tour "Umrundung Goldene Aue" stattfinden - habt Ihr schon einen Termin im Blick?

Ist das ehr was fürs RR oder geht auch MTB?

MfG schnaschsack
(aus dem angrenzenden Zwewwellewwerworscht-Land)


----------



## ohmtroll (16. Juli 2009)

schnarchsack schrieb:


> Hallo Radsportfreunde der Goldenen und Diamantenen Aue,
> 
> hier mal zwei Nachfragen zu einem von Euch geplanten Rad-Event:



Vielleicht darf ich mal antworten, da Alf die Tage vom Internet abgeklemmt ist.



> Wann wird denn voraussichtlich die Tour "Umrundung Goldene Aue" stattfinden - habt Ihr schon einen Termin im Blick?



Vor SiS (WE 1.8.) nicht. 
Sehr wahrscheinlich dann im August, so habe ich es aus einem Telefongespräch mit Alf von letzter Woche in Erinnerung.




> Ist das ehr was fürs RR oder geht auch MTB?



Vorgesehen ist beides, einmal die RR-Runde und auch eine MTB-Runde.
Die RR Runde soll 130km lang sein.
MTB muss wohl kürzer werden?
Ich denke, da werden Peter und Alf sich drüber unterhalten.
Mit Peter bin ich schon einmal so eine flache 3/4-Umrundung gefahren.



> MfG schnaschsack
> (aus dem angrenzenden Zwewwellewwerworscht-Land)



MfG  der ohmtroll
(Auebiker Außenposten im angrenzenden Eichsfelder Land)


Auebiker rocken !!!


----------



## ohmtroll (16. Juli 2009)

Moin Kinder,

heute war ich kurzentschlossen allein unterwegs zur Tour nach Mihla und zurück. 
Um schlag Sieben bin ich Richtung Hüpstedt aufgebrochen.
Der Eichsfelder Kessel war im Begriff zu Erwachen:






Also den Dün hoch und ab zur Eigenröder Warte.
Hier ging es den hammerharten Mühlhäuser Landgraben hinab:






Über Horsmarer Warte hinunter zur Unstrut und über diese vermittels einer Brücke und weiter hochwärts zur Lengefelder Warte.
Das folgende Stück in Richtung Bickenriede ist sehr gut zu fahren.
Danach allerdings geht es den stark verwurzelten Trail aufwärts durch den Dörnaer Wald, in dem meine Flüche über die matschige Strecke (hoffentlich ungehört) verhallten. 
Ein Gewürge sondersgleichen - wenn man aufwärts nach Struth, also "falschherum" fährt.
Im weiteren Verlauf nach Eigenrieden geht's dann wieder besser.
Das Stück parallel zur B249 ist ganz nett und man landet geradewegs auf dem Rennsteig des Hainich, mit einem "R" gekennzeichnet.
Oberhalb Heyerode hat man vor dem Wald einen sehr schönen Ausblick, genannt "Wartburgblick":






Der Rennsteig, besonders der erste trailige Teil, war in einem sehr feuchten Zustand. 
Später geht es auf Kalkforstautobahn schön flott voran.
Über Dornschildechen und Struppeiche kam ich zu Metas Ruh, wo ich auf den gelbpunktigen Weg nach Wernershausen abfuhr.
Von den drei Häuschen dieses Weilers wird eines gerade mit Lehmziegeln neu gefacht. 
Über die Wernershäuser Höhe führt ein im weiteren recht ruppiger Schotterweg steil hinab nach Mihla.

Die Rückfahrt über das Mihlaer Tal (grünes Band) hinauf zum Rennsteig war ein Schweißbad:






Oben angekommen, nahm mich ein neugestalteter Untergrund in seinen Bann. 
Wer um Himmels Willen ist in der Forstverwaltung auf die selten bescheuerte Idee gekommen, eine üble Kalkschotterschlämpe in den Wald zu werfen? 
Nennt man sowas Wanderweg? 
Auch den mir entgegenkommen Wanderern und Mountainbikern stand das Entsetzen ins Gesicht geschrieben. 
Ergebnis: Eine graue betonartige Schmiere an Rad und Reiter. 
Zum Glück wurde es dann wieder trocken und ich bog am Dornschildchen in den Downhill Richtung Langula.
Vor dem Wald führt (linksschwenkt, grünes Dreieck) eine herrliche Kirschallee in Richtung Norden .





_Blick nach Osten Richtung Oberdorla_

Weiter Strasse zum Schullandheim und hinein nach Mühlhausen.






Hier hab ich mir ne Bowu gegönnt.
Sehr zu empfehlen: auf dem Markt für 95 cent am Wagen von Dünfleisch aus Hüpstedt. (Di-Fr)
Weiter gings über Reiser und Kaisershagen mit Blick über Mühlhausen zum Inselsberg (links oben):






Auf dem Feldweg wuchtete ich mich die 150hm hinauf zur Sollstedter Warte. 
Hier Einbiegen nach links ... wieder auf den Landgraben. 
Leider eine Fehlentscheidung.
Zum einen ist er hier mit Restholz der Waldmafia zugemüllt, und zum zweiten ...
Jo also der folgende Radweg nach Hüpstedt hienein brachte mir _unbemerkt_ (schleichend?) einen Platten ein. 
Beim Einbiegen nach rechts auf die Hauptstrasse hab ich mich dann kunstvoll geschmissen, da das Vorderrad einfach nach links wegging.
Die Schotterflechte ist nicht gewaltig.
Mich nervte eher der Typ gegenrüber, wecher die Geschichte recht lustig fand. Ich NICHT.  
Mann kann eben nicht alles haben.





_112km, 1700hm alles in allem ganz ok. _


----------



## Alf 77 (16. Juli 2009)

Mein Internet geht wieder Geile Geschichte Ohmtroll, ich beneide Dich.
Ich war gestern Abend mal wieder im alten Stolberg unterwegs und habe einen neuen Traumtrail zur Heimkehle entdeckt. Das wäre mal ne Mittwochs-Abend Runde durch den alten Stolberg. Könnten wir ja nach SIS mal machen.
Die Aue-Umrundung könnten wir ja Ende AugustAnfang September machen.
Schnarchsack vielleicht könntest Du uns bei der Umrundung durch Deine Gegend führen. Wir müssten dort schnell und an allen Sehenswürdigkeiten vorbeikommen.


----------



## _torsten_ (17. Juli 2009)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> _112km, 1700hm alles in allem ganz ok. _








Boah ey, wie gut bist du denn drauf?! Und dann noch so ´nen schönen Bericht geschrieben.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Da wird mir aber klar, dass es wieder einen mehr gibt, mit dem ich nicht mithalten kann.


----------



## ohmtroll (17. Juli 2009)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Da wird mir aber klar, dass es wieder einen mehr gibt, mit dem ich nicht mithalten kann.



Du Torsten, wenn es darauf ankommen würde, wer mit wem mithalten kann oder nicht, würden wir doch Rennrad fahren müssen ?! 

Deswegen: Mountainbiken fetzt! 
Coole Strecken, schöne Landschaft, und des öftern auch mal:
Gute Gesellschaft !!!


----------



## baralf (17. Juli 2009)

Klasse Tour die Du da unternommen hast. 
 
Leider bin ich zur Zeit nicht in der Lage nur "einen Höhenmeter" zu fahren,aber die Ärzte werden mir schon helfen das das fahren bald wieder geht.
Bis dann Gruß von einem Auebiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnarchsack (18. Juli 2009)

Alf 77 schrieb:


> Die Aue-Umrundung könnten wir ja Ende AugustAnfang September machen.
> Schnarchsack vielleicht könntest Du uns bei der Umrundung durch Deine Gegend führen. Wir müssten dort schnell und an allen Sehenswürdigkeiten vorbeikommen.



Ich wäre gerne bereit Ostrand der Aue einige Routen-Ideen beizusteuern (hängt aber auch vom Termin ab, ob ich teilnehmen kann oder nicht).
Ich denke aber, dass es in SGH einige starke MTB-ler (z.B. Peter G.) mit besserer Kenntnis des dortigen Geländes gibt als mich.

MfG schnarchsack


----------



## _torsten_ (18. Juli 2009)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Du Torsten, wenn es darauf ankommen würde, wer mit wem mithalten kann oder nicht, würden wir doch Rennrad fahren müssen ?!
> 
> Deswegen: Mountainbiken fetzt!
> Coole Strecken, schöne Landschaft, und des öftern auch mal:
> Gute Gesellschaft !!!



Das hast du aber schön gesagt.


----------



## bodo bagger (19. Juli 2009)

so habe heute quasi die querung der goldenen aue gemacht...

ndh-sgh-artern-ndh allerdings mit der renne... sehr schön tour im flachen. hat mir ausgesprochen gut gefallen euer revier...


----------



## Alf 77 (26. Juli 2009)

Oh man Bodo, beim nächsten mal begleiten wir Dich wenn Du uns vorher bescheid gibst !!!  Du kannst die Runde aber auch über den Kyffhäuser und Steigerthal erweitern, dann ist die nicht mehr so flach


----------



## bodo bagger (27. Juli 2009)

Alf 77 schrieb:


> Oh man Bodo, beim nächsten mal begleiten wir Dich wenn Du uns vorher bescheid gibst !!!  Du kannst die Runde aber auch über den Kyffhäuser und Steigerthal erweitern, dann ist die nicht mehr so flach



das habe ich am freitag gemacht. diesmal von artern gestartet über bad frankenhausen auf den kyffhäuser, berga runter und dann über sgh nach artern.... sehr schön... aber leider wieder allein auf der renne..


----------



## ohmtroll (3. August 2009)

+++++ *Skandal in der Vulkaneifel* +++++

Strohner Lavabombe aus dem Sockel geschoben +++
Auebiker unter Verdacht +++
Webkamera dokumentiert dreiste Aktion in den Abendstunden +++






Fahndung bisher ergebnislos +++
Hinweise erbeten +++
Fahndungsfoto zeigt Mitglied Barabarossas' Landplage bei Dopingmissbrauch +++


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rahmenbrecher1 (4. August 2009)

Wer schiebt da wen durch die gegend?
Und war das vor oder nach der Dopingaktion?

mfg Marco


----------



## Alf 77 (4. August 2009)

Ich hau mich wech - gröööhl


----------



## ohmtroll (5. August 2009)

Alf 77 schrieb:


> Ich hau mich wech - gröööhl



Ich hau mich auch wech:






*SPITZE*   

Wir erwarten einen entsprechenden Bericht, Präsi!
Am besten nach einigen isotonischen Getränken (siehe Bild, grünes Glas)?

P.S. Da wär ich gern dabei gewesen!


----------



## _torsten_ (6. August 2009)

Kennt jemand diese Chaoten?


----------



## _torsten_ (9. August 2009)

Peter´s Befreiungstour war mal wieder ein voller Erfolg. 
War nur schade, dass du selber nicht fahren konntest. Ich wünsche dir gute Besserung und alles Gute.


Achja ... hier das erste Foto ...






Kennt den jemand?  
Ist nur schade, dass das schöne Auebiker-Trikot kaputt ist. 
Und einen neuen Helm brauche ich auch.


----------



## ohmtroll (10. August 2009)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Peter´s Befreiungstour war mal wieder ein voller Erfolg.
> War nur schade, dass du selber nicht fahren konntest. Ich wünsche dir gute Besserung und alles Gute.


Genau. Der Peter ist wirklich ein Pfundskerl.
Es war praktisch eine alles-inklusive-Veranstaltung!

Die Strecke wurde von ihm liebevoll zusammengestellt, sogar akkurat "abgesteckt", und gleich mehrere Führer (Falk, Lutz, Torsten, Andreas) hatten Plan wo's langgeht. Naja ... fast immer.
(GPS= "Genaue Punkte Sonderfall" oder "gein Punkt stimmt") 
Dazu ständige Videoüberwachung und Wasserversorgung! 
Das war schon toll. 
Aber eigentlich hätte ich mir gewünscht, er rollt mit seinem Cube mit statt mit dem Opel. 
Ich kann nur hoffen, daß wir bald wieder zusammen eine Runde drehen können! 





_Falk und Falkenstein_

Über Torsten's "race face" nach seinem Touchdown am Selkeblick war ich zuerst etwas geschockt. 
Zum Glück war Desinfektionsspray (danke Matze) ausreichend vorhanden.
Aber einen schönen Mann kann ja nichts entstellen 
Jedenfalls besser als Schlüsselbein durch.
Vielleicht verrät er uns noch, für welches Betäubungsmittel er sich entschieden hat, um in der Nacht zu schlafen.

Trailmäßig fand ich den Weg an den Gegensteinen und das Stück vor dem Sternhaus sehr schön zu fahren.





_Erkundungsstop Gegensteine_

Auch am "Kleinen Brocken" war's recht nett.






Die 15-Mann-Truppe war jedenfalls spitze.
Man konnte sich wirklich gut unterhalten 
Also: Danke Jungs! Gerne wieder!

P.S. Alle meine (wenigen) Bilder HIER im Ordner

Und ... @Torsten: Gute Besserung!


----------



## _torsten_ (10. August 2009)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Vielleicht verrät er uns noch, für welches Betäubungsmittel er sich entschieden hat, um in der Nacht zu schlafen.
> 
> @Torsten: Gute Besserung!



Mit dem Schlafen gab´s keine Probleme - auch ohne Betäubung. Obwohl ein schöner Whisky oder eine Flasche Wippraer Bier gute Medizin gewesen wären. Aber dafür hatte ich ja ganz viele helfende Freunde: zum Wunden säubern, zum Desinfizieren, zum Schlauch flicken, zum Trösten und zum Sprüche machen.  Danke euch allen. 

Auf alle Fälle entwickelt´s sich ...


----------



## tvaellen (10. August 2009)

Hi, was hast denn du geschafft? 
Bodenprobe??

Gute Besserung


----------



## Rahmenbrecher1 (10. August 2009)

Wo hast du denn deine DNA hnterlassen?

Gute Besserung auch aus dem Eichsfeld

mfg Marco


----------



## ohmtroll (10. August 2009)

Rahmenbrecher1 schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn deine DNA hnterlassen?
> mfg Marco


War ne urplötzlich aus dem Weg in die Realität springende Längswurzel hinter dem Selkeblick.

@Torsten: Sieht ja aus wie ein Fahnungsfoto! Kannst doch mal nett lächeln?!  
Jetzt wollen wir aber jeden Tag ein Fortschrittsbild sehen! 
(Zum Glück ist er nicht auf die *er gefallen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (11. August 2009)

Rahmenbrecher1 schrieb:


> Gute Besserung auch aus dem Eichsfeld


Danke, aber im Gegensatz zu dir sind meine Rippen heil geblieben. 



ohmtroll schrieb:


> War ne urplötzlich aus dem Weg in die Realität springende Längswurzel hinter dem Selkeblick.


Ich bleibe lieber bei der Version, dass durch den platten Schlauch das Vorderrad nicht mehr lenkbar war. Und dabei ist es egal ob der Platten vor oder nach der Wurzel war ... 



ohmtroll schrieb:


> Kannst doch mal nett lächeln?!


Geht nicht. Lächeln bildet Falten und die schmerzen.



ohmtroll schrieb:


> Jetzt wollen wir aber jeden Tag ein Fortschrittsbild sehen!


Das wollte ich euch eigentlich nicht zumuten. Außerdem bekomme ich dann vom Admin ne Abmahnung wegen SPAM.


----------



## PeterGoldhammer (11. August 2009)

@ Torsten -> dass du mit so großem persönlichen und vor allem körperlichen Einsatz demonstriert hast, wie wichtig für jeden Biker zu jeder Zeit ein Helm ist, ehrt dich sehr.  
Dass du dabei so übertreibst, dass wochenlang von deiner Vorführung zu sehen ist, erzeugt bei mir ein schlechtes Gewissen. Dass du kein Schachspieler bist (nichts gegen Schachspieler) hat jeder gesehen. Denn ausgehend von den besorgten Anrufen die ich erhielt, dachte ich du fährst mit mir die Tour im Auto zu Ende.  
Also ich wünsche dir gute Besserung und dass dein Helmhersteller einen Replacement-Service hat. 
@ Andreas und Torsten -> schön wenn es euch gefallen hat und danke für eure Unterstützung. 

Versprochen, ich werde wieder gesund. 

Beste Grüße aus dem Hauptabsatzgebiet der Wippraer (jetzt Sangerhausen) Brauerei


----------



## Rahmenbrecher1 (11. August 2009)

@ Torsten

Aber bei meinen Rippenbrüchen war nix sichtbar ausser nem schmerzverzerrten gesicht welches aber urplötzlich verschwand als ich die nette Ärztin sah!
Du hingegen musst noch ne Weile mit deiner Pflaster   Oh sorry Wurzelkretze rumlaufen!


mfg Marco


----------



## _torsten_ (12. August 2009)

PeterGoldhammer schrieb:


> @ Torsten -> dass du mit so großem persönlichen und vor allem körperlichen Einsatz demonstriert hast, wie wichtig für jeden Biker zu jeder Zeit ein Helm ist, ehrt dich sehr.





Rahmenbrecher1 schrieb:


> Du hingegen musst noch ne Weile mit deiner Pflaster   Oh sorry Wurzelkretze rumlaufen!


Tja, und mit dem Hohn und Spot der nicht-rad-fahrenden Bevölkerung muss ich nun offensichtlich leben. 



PeterGoldhammer schrieb:


> Dass du dabei so übertreibst, dass wochenlang von deiner Vorführung zu sehen ist, erzeugt bei mir ein schlechtes Gewissen. Dass du kein Schachspieler bist (nichts gegen Schachspieler) hat jeder gesehen. Denn ausgehend von den besorgten Anrufen die ich erhielt, dachte ich du fährst mit mir die Tour im Auto zu Ende.


Echt?  War´s so schlimm? Fand ich gar nicht. Nachdem ich festgestellt habe, dass alle Zähne vorhanden waren, beide Schultereckgelenke und Schlüsselbeine (scheinbar) heile waren und meine Beine nach ein paar Minuten wieder so wollten wie ich, stand für mich nie die Frage aufzuhören. Schließlich hatte ich ja für diese Tour meinen ganzen Zeitplan der vorherigen Tage geändert. 



PeterGoldhammer schrieb:


> Also ich wünsche dir gute Besserung und dass dein Helmhersteller einen Replacement-Service hat.


... was auch immer das ist. Egal, ich wollte mir schon vor längerer Zeit einen neuen Helm zulegen. Nun passt es bzw. wird es notwendig. Ich habe mir den gestern angesehen. Ich würde den nicht mehr mit einem guten Gefühl aufsetzen. Er sieht ganz schön ramponiert aus. Aber es gibt ja Geschäfte, die haben so viele davon, die müssen sogar welche abgeben. 



PeterGoldhammer schrieb:


> ... dem Hauptabsatzgebiet der Wippraer (jetzt Sangerhausen) Brauerei


Wie jetzt?! Heißt »Wippraer Bier« jetzt »Sangerhäuser Bier« ?


----------



## ohmtroll (12. August 2009)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Wie jetzt?! Heißt »Wippraer Bier« jetzt »Sangerhäuser Bier« ?



Eingemeindung?
Im PDF mit den Verkaufsstellen  steht drunter:
_Bottchenbachstrasse 1, 06525 Sangerhausen OT Wippra_

Ob's da wirklich überall Wippraer gibt?
Für geeignete Touren (von Bier zu Bier)  fehlen noch Öffnungszeiten und das Bockwurstangebot. 
Ich bevorzuge Schwarzbier und ne dicke Halberstädter Bowu mit Brötchen.


----------



## Udo1 (12. August 2009)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> ....... Ob's da wirklich überall Wippraer gibt?......


Gibt es


----------



## PeterGoldhammer (12. August 2009)

@ Torsten -> als Hohn und Spott hatte ich es nicht gemeint, wollte nur, dass du mit einem schmunzelndem Auge auf den Sturz zurück schaust. Aber ich merke schon, seit dem ich nicht mehr mit euch Jungs raus gehe zum spielen, ist auch meine Sprache völlig verweichlicht. Nee, Nee

Giro und Met bieten zum Beispiel Replacement an. Da ich letztens heimlicher Helmtester (2 Helme in 11 Monaten) war, konnte ich davon partizipieren, dass die o. g. Hersteller anbieten bei Beschädigung durch Sturz den selben Helm zum halben Listenpreis zu ersetzen. Wenn der Kauf erst 24 bis 36 Monate zurück liegt. 

Das Bier heißt nach wie vor "Wippraer Bier", eine Namensänderung wäre zu vielen Biertrinkern so schlecht erklärbar. Nun kann ich aber immer sagen, wenn meine Frau mich anguckt und wissen will wo ich schon wieder hin möchte, wenn sie das klimpern im Rucksack hört, ich fahre nur Bier holen. Kein Wort von Wippertal und Trails, denn ich bleibe ja im Ort. Ha!


----------



## _torsten_ (12. August 2009)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Ob's da wirklich überall Wippraer gibt?
> Für geeignete Touren (von Bier zu Bier)  fehlen noch Öffnungszeiten und das Bockwurstangebot.
> Ich bevorzuge Schwarzbier und ne dicke Halberstädter Bowu mit Brötchen.


So etwas machen Freunde von mir jedes Jahr in Franken. Da gibt´s in jeder kleinen Klitsche mind. eine Brauerei. Und da geht´s nach bzw. zum Frühstück los mit Bier trinken. Aber ob ich das will.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Udo1 schrieb:


> Gibt es


 Bist du etwa alle abgefahren um es auszuprobieren? 




			
				_torsten_ schrieb:
			
		

> ... nicht-rad-fahrenden Bevölkerung ...


@Peter, damit warst nicht du gemeint. 



PeterGoldhammer schrieb:


> @ Torsten -> als Hohn und Spott hatte ich es nicht gemeint, wollte nur, dass du mit einem schmunzelndem Auge auf den Sturz zurück schaust. Aber ich merke schon, seit dem ich nicht mehr mit euch Jungs raus gehe zum spielen, ist auch meine Sprache völlig verweichlicht. Nee, Nee


@Peter, da ja nicht wirklich etwas passiert ist (von Kratzern, blauen Flecken und etwas Materialschaden abgesehen) sehe ich das auch nicht ganz so verbissen. Frei nach dem Motto: Ein blindes Huhn trinkt auch mal ´n Korn. 



PeterGoldhammer schrieb:


> Giro und Met bieten zum Beispiel Replacement an. Da ich letztens heimlicher Helmtester (2 Helme in 11 Monaten) war, konnte ich davon partizipieren, dass die o. g. Hersteller anbieten bei Beschädigung durch Sturz den selben Helm zum halben Listenpreis zu ersetzen. Wenn der Kauf erst 24 bis 36 Monate zurück liegt.


Davon habe ich schon gehört, käme aber bei mir nicht in Frage. Ersten war der Helm ca. 8 Jahre alt und zweitens von einem anderen Hersteller. Ich will heute mal gucken. Schließlich steht morgen unsere Feierabendrunde an und ohne Helm ... ? Ne, ne! Ich denke, ich werde gleich unfreiwillig Werbung für´s Helm tragen machen. 



PeterGoldhammer schrieb:


> Das Bier heißt nach wie vor "Wippraer Bier", eine Namensänderung wäre zu vielen Biertrinkern so schlecht erklärbar. Nun kann ich aber immer sagen, wenn meine Frau mich anguckt und wissen will wo ich schon wieder hin möchte, wenn sie das klimpern im Rucksack hört, ich fahre nur Bier holen. Kein Wort von Wippertal und Trails, denn ich bleibe ja im Ort. Ha!


Du Schelm ...


----------



## Udo1 (12. August 2009)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> .... Bist du etwa alle abgefahren um es auszuprobieren?  ...


Nein, aber in Merseburg habe ich schon mal angefangen.
Da ich ja jetzt, dank Ohmtroll, die Übersicht der Verkaufsstellen habe, werde ich mir mal eine Tour zusammenstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (12. August 2009)

Na denn man  

@Udo:
Was man alles so findet...
Da gibt es sogar eine Standort-Karte der Verkaufsstellen bei google maps dazu!!

... das Mansfelder Land ist gut bestückt...


@Torsten: 
Im Nachbarort beim Händler hab ich nen schicken weißen Helm mit pinken Ornamenten gesehen


----------



## _torsten_ (14. August 2009)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Im Nachbarort beim Händler hab ich nen schicken weißen Helm mit pinken Ornamenten gesehen


Etwa so einen?



Aber »Pink« war - glaube ich - anders. 
Jedenfalls gab´s diesen beim Händler nebenan. Und wohl auch mit Replacement.


----------



## ohmtroll (14. August 2009)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Aber »Pink« war - glaube ich - anders.


Ich hatte an diesen hier gedacht, der ist viel pinker :






Aber Du hast schon richtig gewählt, blau geht weniger kaputt


----------



## _torsten_ (14. August 2009)

Der ist aber schön.  
Wenn ich den jetzt so sehen, dann müsste ich meinen zurückgeben. Ob das nach einmal Schwitzen unter´m Helm noch geht?


----------



## Udo1 (14. August 2009)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Ich hatte an diesen hier gedacht, der ist viel pinker :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Ohmtroll,
wenn ich nicht schon zwei hätte, würde ich den sofort nehmen. Der hat was, was andere nicht haben.


----------



## Kasebi (14. August 2009)

Schicker Helm. Design ist OK. Nur die Farbe erinnert mich etwas zu sehr an die Wirdopennichtschluckenundspritzenaberwasdaszeughältmargentatruppe. Mit denen möchte man dann doch nicht in Verbindung gebracht werden.
Gruß
Kasebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (19. August 2009)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Auf alle Fälle entwickelt´s sich ...


Diesmal erspare ich euch den Anblick. 
Die schwerwiegenden Gesichtsverletzungen sind kaum noch etwas zu erkennen. Wenn man genau hinguckt - aber wer macht das schon - kann man eine leichte Hautverfärbung sehen, dazu die vernarbten Wunden. Aber selbst die sind bei meinen Falten kaum auffällig.
Also auf ein neues!


----------



## PeterGoldhammer (19. August 2009)

@ Torsten -> wenn das keine guten Nachrichten sind 

Am Sonntag darf ich mich auch das erste Mal wieder aufs Rad setzen, natürlich ganz flach und ich muss auf Rückenwind warten  treten darf ich noch nicht selbst  Die große Frage ist, wie komme ich dann wieder nach Hause ?

Grüße


----------



## ohmtroll (19. August 2009)

PeterGoldhammer schrieb:


> ... treten darf ich noch nicht selbst  Die große Frage ist, wie komme ich dann wieder nach Hause ?
> 
> Grüße


Lass Dich doch abholen 

Und aussserdem... Du hast doch jetzt ein Fully... da nimmste Anschwung auf dem Radweg, dann beim Dämpfer Plattform ausschalten, und nach Hause schaukeln 

Erhol Dich richtig, damit wir wieder Bier holen touren oder sowas machen tun können!


----------



## Teddy (20. August 2009)

@ Peter

Es gibt doch Parks wo man mit dem Lift hoch kann, da braucht man runter fast oder gar nicht treten.

ansonsten gute Besserung 

Gruß Teddy


----------



## PeterGoldhammer (20. August 2009)

@ Andreas & Teddy -> was würde ich ohne eure Tipps machen , wieder gegen den Poller fahren ? 
Danke für eure Wünsche. Ich schiebe nach Hause  

Grüße


----------



## _torsten_ (21. August 2009)

Tja Peter, so sind sie. Aber stell dir vor, so wären sie nicht. Dann wären sie nicht sie. Ich find´s aber schön, dass sie so sind wie sie sind.


----------



## Alf 77 (24. August 2009)

Hi Leute,
ich war schon ein paar Tage nicht mehr hier und hab echt viel verpasst.
Aber Torsten und Andreas sind ja unsere offiziellen Auebiker-MTB News-Pressesprecher 
Am Samstag machen wir einen kleinen Nightride. Alle Infos auf www.auebiker.de
Im Anschluss gibt es in der Clubgaststätte wieder Reiswaffeln und Faßbrause.


----------



## ohmtroll (25. August 2009)

Alf 77 schrieb:


> Im Anschluss gibt es in der Clubgaststätte wieder Reiswaffeln und Faßbrause.


Prima Alf!
Du machst noch vernünftige Triathleten aus den Jungs!
Wir hätten denn gern noch Infos über die Lauf- und Schwimmstrecke.


----------



## _torsten_ (25. August 2009)

www.auebiker.de schrieb:
			
		

> Treffpunkt zum Auebiker - Nightride am 29.08. ist die Clubgaststätte Görsbach um 20Uhr.
> Da es um 20:45Uhr so dunkel ist, dass Ihr Euch selbst nicht mehr seht, ist es zwingend notwendig ein Rücklicht und eine gutgehende Beleuchtung am Bike zu haben !!!
> Jeder fährt wie immer auf eigene Gefahr !!!
> Die lockere,wellige Tour dauert max. 2,5h und im Anschluss kehren wir in die Clubgaststätte Görsbach ein.
> Dort gibt es wie immer leckere Reiswaffeln und Brause !


Das klingt alles sehr verlockend, aber der Heimweg in der Nacht nach Erfurt hält mich davon ab. Man(n) wird schließlich nicht jünger.


----------



## _torsten_ (25. August 2009)

Fahren die Auebiker geschlossen bei Schnarchsack´s Harzquerung mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (25. August 2009)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Das klingt alles sehr verlockend, aber der Heimweg in der Nacht nach Erfurt hält mich davon ab. Man(n) wird schließlich nicht jünger.


Welcher Heimweg?
Gibt doch Scheunen in Windehausen oder?
Kannst dann frühs fahren, wenn die Brause wieder aus der Leber raus ist.

Harzquerung steht  in meinem Terminkalender.


----------



## Teddy (25. August 2009)

@ Alf 

kann leider nicht dabei sein

@ Ohmtroll

fange mit Lauftrainig am Samstag an, wollen die Zugspitze erklimmen, deshalb kann ich nicht mit.

Außerdem hätte ne Kerze am Rad nicht genug Licht gebracht oder ?


----------



## _torsten_ (25. August 2009)

Teddy schrieb:


> Außerdem hätte ne Kerze am Rad nicht genug Licht gebracht oder ?


Öhm ... du musst nur dafür sorgen, dass die nicht ausgeht.


----------



## Alf 77 (25. August 2009)

Strecke ca. 42km und 500hm denke ich. Heute hatte meine Tochter Geburtstag und wir sind im Club vorbei (sie hat natürlich ein neues Bike von mir bekommen) Gisela hält sich ab 22:15uhr für die Auebiker bereit.


----------



## HAWKI (27. August 2009)

Alf 77 schrieb:


> Gisela hält sich ab 22:15uhr für die Auebiker bereit.



... die arme Gisela


----------



## Alf 77 (30. August 2009)

Es war eine romantische Tour bei Mondschein !!! Hammer geil, so ein Nightride ist echt was besonderes !!! Ein paar infos dazu auf www.auebiker.de !!!


----------



## ohmtroll (31. August 2009)

Alf 77 schrieb:


> Hammer geil, so ein Nightride ist echt was besonderes !!!



Prima Sache, Alf! 
Kann man sich dran gewöhnen, auch an das Rostbrätel und die Bierchen um Mitternacht! 

Nach gerade mal 2km hat die Schaltelektronik meiner Mirage schlapp gemacht.
Zum Glück hatte ich eine zweite Lampe dabei und in der Gruppe leuchtet der eine dem anderen auch etwas heim.
Schön, daß das Wetter gehalten hat.
Deine "geheimen Geheimtrails" sind wirklich klasse!

Vielleicht können wir das nächste mal noch die Aussicht vom Berg oben in Richtung NDH-Harz geniessen, wenn wir den Trail links zu dem Aussichtspunkt ("Brockenblick"?) nehmen...


----------



## _torsten_ (1. September 2009)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Deine "geheimen Geheimtrails" sind wirklich klasse!


Gibt´s die auch mal im Hellen? Oder sind die sooo geheim? 



ohmtroll schrieb:


> Vielleicht können wir das nächste mal noch die Aussicht vom Berg oben in Richtung NDH-Harz geniessen, wenn wir den Trail links zu dem Aussichtspunkt ("Brockenblick"?) nehmen...


Im Dunkeln?!


----------



## ohmtroll (1. September 2009)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Im Dunkeln?!



Na ich glaube Alf hat doch recht Torsten, wenn er sagt, Du musst in die Goldene Aue ziehen!
Da werden nicht wie in Erfurt um 21 Uhr schon die Bürgersteige hochgeklappt und die Strassenlampen ausgeknipst. 
Selbst in Nordhausen gibt es Leben nach dem Sonnenuntergang 
Und das will was heißen - wer die Stadt kennt, weiß was ich meine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (1. September 2009)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> ... Du musst in die Goldene Aue ziehen!


ALF hat vorhin per Email geschrieben, dass jeder Ort seine (Goldene) Aue hat. Also wohne ich doch schon in der Aue. 



ohmtroll schrieb:


> ... die Strassenlampen ausgeknipst.


Was bitte sind Straßenlampen? Wurden diese nicht genauso wie die Produktion von Glühlampen abgeschafft?  Da wird sich aber Herr Edison ärgern.


----------



## ohmtroll (11. September 2009)

Zwei Themen, eins für jeden Monat:

Oktober: Eichsfeldquerung? siehe dieses Thema

November: Ohmgebirgsrunde

War da nicht noch was mit Aue-Umrundung? 
Aufgehoben für 2010?


----------



## _torsten_ (18. September 2009)

Auch Auebiker fahren irgendwann im Jahr mal in den Urlaub. 

Uns - die Jacqueline, den Marco und mich - hatÂ´s in diesem Jahr nach Nauders in Tirol gezogen. Aus Presse, Rundfunk und ErzÃ¤hlungen erfÃ¤hrt man ja immer wieder, dass sich der kleine Ort nÃ¶rdlich des Reschenpasses  auf dem Weg Ã¼ber die Alpen als ein sehr lohnenswertee Etappenziel anbietet. Na ja, was als Etappenziel gut ist, kann fÃ¼r eine Woche Alpenurlaub nicht schlechter sein. Also haben wir vom 06. bis 13. September im VerwÃ¶hnhotel Alpetta Quartier bezogen und die Bikerpauschale genossen. Ziel dieses Urlaubs war eine gute Mischung aus Biken, Wandern und Erholen. An vier Tagen wurde das Bike aus dem Keller geholt, an zwei Tagen waren wir wandern und Erholung gabÂ´s schon durch die Halbpension und der hauseigenen Sauna. Ich finde, das ist eine gute Mischung. Unsere 4 MtB-Touren legten wir auf den ersten, den zweiten, den vierten und den sechsten Tag â so waren wir noch frisch und konnten uns immer einen Tag ausruhen.

Unsere erste Tour begann am Montagmorgen um 09:30 Uhr direkt am Hotel und verlief die ersten 8 km auf der ViaClaudiaAugusta, immer leicht steigend aber ohne groÃen HÃ¶henunterschied. Nach dem Reschenpass und dem Ort Reschen als Namensgeber des Reschensees kam dann der im See stehende Kirchturm in Sicht. Dieser blieb als Wahrzeichen und SehenswÃ¼rdigkeit fÃ¼r die Gegend stehen und wird seit dem gehegt und gepflegt. Es wurde im See sogar eine Mauer gebaut, um in diesem Bereich des See einen immer gleichen Wasserstand zu haben und damit den Turm vor ZerstÃ¶rung zu schÃ¼tzen. Entlang am Ostufer durch den Ort Graun gingÂ´s dann weiter an der Staumauer im SÃ¼den des Stausees vorbei nach St. Valentin. Von hier aus gingÂ´s dann erst einmal ca. 10 km mit 8 bis 13% Steigung bergauf zur SchÃ¶nebener HÃ¼tte auf einer HÃ¶he von ca. 2100 m. Nach einer Abfahrt ins Rojental fÃ¼hrte uns unser Tour zur Reschner Alm. Hier gabÂ´s einen kleinen Imbiss. Nach der StÃ¤rkung fuhren wir auf schÃ¶nen Waldwegen, Trails, North-Shore-artigen Holzsteigen vorbei am GrÃ¼n- und Schwarzsee zurÃ¼ck nach Nauders.





Der zweite Tag war fÃ¼r eine Besichtigung der Panzersperren auf dem Plamortboden aus dem ersten Weltkrieg geplant. Dazu fÃ¼hrte uns unser Weg relativ schnell von der ViaClaudiaAugusta in den nahe gelegenen Wald. Auch hier gingÂ´s dann lange mit Steigungen zwischen 6 und 9% nach oben. Auf dem Plamortboden angekommen entschÃ¤digte uns der phantastische Ausblick Ã¼ber den Reschensee und das Ortlermassiv fÃ¼r die Anstrengungen. Auf dem groÃen Hochplateau waren verschiedene Bunker und deren Ãberreste im GelÃ¤nde erkennbar. Am interessantesten waren aber die Panzersperren. MerkwÃ¼rdig ist schon, dass auf einer HÃ¶he von ca. 2065 m HÃ¶he Panzersperren errichtet wurden. Das beweist mir aber, mit welcher HartnÃ¤ckigkeit der Krieg um Tirol betrieben wurde. Nach einem weiteren ansteigenden Streckenabschnitt erreichten wir das Restaurant an der Bergstation der Bergkastel-Seilbahn auf knapp 2200 m HÃ¶he. Nach der Rast gingÂ´s dann Ã¼ber die Skipisten vorbei an der GoldseehÃ¼tte und Ã¼ber viele kleine Anlieger oberhalb von Nauders zurÃ¼ck zum Hotel.





Am dritten Tag war eine Tour an den HÃ¤ngen des Langtauferer Tals zur Melager Alm vorgesehen. Von weitem konnten wir aber schon erkennen, dass an diesem Tag die KÃ¼he von den Almen in diesem Bereich abgetrieben wurden. Da wir nicht in eine solche Kuhherde geraten wollten, fuhren wir ein StÃ¼ck ins Tal bis nach Patzin hinein und dann auf die entsprechende Talflanke und erreichten den Tageshochpunkt bei ca. 2080 m. Bei einer Rast an der Melager Alm konnten wir herrliche Ausblicke auf den BÃ¤renbartgletscher und die Bergkette mit dem Grenzverlauf zwischen Italien und Ãsterreich genieÃen. Die RÃ¼ckfahrt ging dann nur noch bergab nach Nauders.





Der vierte und fÃ¼r und letzte Tag sollte und zur Haider Alm bei St. Valentin fÃ¼hren. Nach Aussagen von einheimischen Bikern ist das eine sehr anspruchsvolle Strecke mit einem sehr steilen und einem schwierigen Schiebeanteil. Egal. Das erste StÃ¼ck lag wie gehabt auf der ViaClaudiaAugusta und verlief am Ostufer nach St. Valentin. Hier haben wir sehr schnell und einfach den Einstieg in die MtB-Strecke gefunden. Eine Serpentine bzw. Kehre nach der anderen brachte und hÃ¶her und hÃ¶her und damit unserem Ziel nÃ¤her. Irgendwann stand ein Wegweiser mit dem Hinweis âHaider Almâ. Der sah zwar komisch aus, aber wir folgten ihm. Am Anfang ging sogar das Fahren noch. SpÃ¤ter aber wurde geschoben â es war ja ein Schiebeanteil angekÃ¼ndigt. Nachdem uns dann Wanderer mit vÃ¶llig entgeisterten Blicken entgegen kamen und der Weg immer steiler und verklockter wurde, haben wir doch mal die Karte ausgepackt. Und siehe da, wir waren falsch und es war nicht die angedrohte Schiebestrecke. Runter gingÂ´s hier aber nicht, also weiter hoch zum nÃ¤chsten Schotterweg. Von dort aus dann wieder auf den richtigen Weg und siehe da, es kam auch das SteilstÃ¼ck und der Schiebeanteil. Irgendwann kamen wir dann bei der Haider Alm auf ca. 2160 m an und dachten an eine schÃ¶ne gemÃ¼tliche und urige Alm. Nichts dergleichen, es war eine Alm mit Massenabfertigung. Sie hatte gerade mit Dutzenden von Reisebussen zu kÃ¤mpfen, die ihren Inhalt in die Seilbahn entleerten, die alle nach oben chauffierte. Im Restaurant gabÂ´s dann auch nur Spagetti oder Spagetti, der Wirt war hoffnungslos Ã¼berlastet und aus den Lausprechern drÃ¶hnte am hellichten Tag Schunkelmusik â einfach nur furchtbar. Aber egal, wir hatten Hunger, Durst und waren fertig. Nach der Abfahrt und dem Westufer des Reschensee mit herrliche Ausblicken in Lautauferer Tal, auf die Plamortspitze und Ã¼ber den See fanden wir am Ende ein ruhiges PlÃ¤tzchen im Schloss Naudersberg. 





Alles in Allem haben wir an diesen 4 Tagen ca. 170 km und ca. 4100 hm unter die Stollen gebracht. Auch die beiden Wandertage in die Radurschlklamm bei Pfunds und in das Vorland des BÃ¤renbartgletschers waren beeindruckende Erlebnisse.

Besonders bedanken mÃ¶chte ich mich beim Hotel Alpetta fÃ¼r die nette Unterbringung und gute Bewirtung sowie die 3 ausgezeichneten Biketouren mit Alexander. Ich glaube - nein ich weiÃ, wir fahren da noch einmal hin. 





In meinem Fotoalbum habe ich ein paar Fotos von unseren 4 Radtouren eingestellt.


----------



## Alf 77 (18. September 2009)

Hammer geiler Bericht von unserem Pressewart Torsten 
Das letzte Foto mit dem Diät Bier ist genial


----------



## _torsten_ (19. September 2009)

Plamortboden, 2065 m




Blick nach Süden auf den Reschensee




Blick nach Norden über Nauders


----------



## _torsten_ (27. September 2009)

Zwei Auebiker riefen am Ende der vergangenen Woche Thor, den Wettergott der Germanen, an und baten um schönes Herbstwetter. Dazu wurde sogar ein Wippraer Bier geopfert. 

Am Samstag kam dann der ohmtroll in die Landeshauptstadt um gemeinsamm mit mir ein paar Trails südlich von Erfurt zu testen und zu bewerten. Unser Weg führte uns vom Schöntal über Suhle Quelle und Forsthaus Willrode zum Riechheimer Berg. Vorbei an der Teufelskanzel mit einem schönen Blick auf den Stausee Hohenfelden gings dann über den Wolfsberg wieder ein Stück zurück nach Erfurt um dann auf Feldwegen von Beschstedt-Wagt und Eischleben nach Arnstadt zu gelangen. Bevor es in Arnstadt zur Alteburg hoch ging, konnte die schöne Innenstadt bewundert werden. An der Alteburg gab einen kleinen Imbiss mit einem typischen Auebikergericht: Gulasch mit Thüringer Klösen und ein isotonisches Getränk. Nach der kleinen Pause ging´s erst in Richtung Espenfeld zum Königsstuhl mit einem herrlich Blick auf den Jungfernsprung. Hier soll - wie der Name schon sagt - eine Jungfer einen steilen Felsen herunter gesprungen sein - tja, manche Frauen sind so . Danach fuhren wir wieder zurück zum Aussichtsturm an der Alteburg um dann oberhalb des Geratals einen wunderschönen Trail, vorbei an Schneckchen und Kreuzchen, nach Siegelbach zu surfen. Da die Zeit schon etwas fortgeschritten war haben wir uns dann entschlossen den Geraradweg zurück zum Steiger in Erfurt zu fahren. Im Waldhaus gab´s dann noch lecker Kaffee und Kuchen. Danach wurde die wunderschöne Tour mit einen schönen flowigen Trail zur Thüringehalle beendet.

@ohmtroll, deine Worte 


			
				ohmtroll schrieb:
			
		

> War ein richtig schöner Tag gestern!


kann ich nur bestätigen. Ich hoffe, dass wir noch ganz viele solcher Touren gemeinsam bestreiten können. Und dann nehmen wir auch einen Fotoapparat mit.  Und Oberhof steht auf der To-Do-Liste!





@Peter, gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rahmenbrecher1 (27. September 2009)

HAllo Leuete nun auch mal wieder ne kleinigkeit von mir!

Ich habe heute in Vorbereitung auf die Eichsfeldquerung einen kleinen Ausflug unternommen und habe meinen Quotenplattfuss für dieses jahr besorgt!
Nur musste das so weit von zu Hause passieren?
Ich musste vom Tagebau bis nach Hause schieben!
und das mit dem Enduro! das war ne Extratrainingseinheit!

mfg Marco


----------



## _torsten_ (29. September 2009)

Rahmenbrecher1 schrieb:


> ... habe meinen Quotenplattfuss für dieses jahr besorgt!


Sieh´s positiv, dann bekommst du zur Eichsfeldquerung keinen.


----------



## ohmtroll (6. Oktober 2009)

Während einige Auebiker bei der Harzquerung dabei waren, ist eine größere Gruppe mit Alf auf einer Rad-Demo für mehr Radwege gewesen.
Dabei geriet die Truppe sogar formatfüllend ins Fernsehen:

TV Beitrag (wmv)

Hat offensichtlich Spass gemacht... (im Bild ab 1:57)


----------



## AUEBIKER (6. Oktober 2009)

Jungs, Barbarossa wäre stolz auf euch! 

Allerdings am Sitz des Helmes (insbesondere bei ALF77) müssen wir noch arbeiten.


----------



## ohmtroll (7. Oktober 2009)

AUEBIKER schrieb:


> Allerdings am Sitz des Helmes (insbesondere bei ALF77) müssen wir noch arbeiten.


Wenn wir heute am 7.10. fähnchenwinkend 60 Jahre DDR feiern müssten... und der Vorsitzende des ZK hätte seinen Helm schief auf ... müssten wir dann alle so rumlaufen. 
Zum Glück sind wir heute freie Mountainbiker mit freier Helmsitz-Wahl


----------



## Alf 77 (7. Oktober 2009)

Hammer hart, das ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen. Ich glaub das war eh egal mit dem schiefen Helm. Das geilste war das Interview mit Bahnrad Olympiasieger Trainer Achim. Der hat ein Interview gegeben als würde er die Nationalmannschaft trainieren  Aber es wurde nicht ausgestrahlt 
Tja Jungs, was liegt als nächstes an ? Ich glaub am 15.November der Besuch im Eichsfeld beim Außenposten Ohmtroll. Das muss unbedingt sein, dass wir in diesem Jahr noch unsere Goldene-Aue-Region-Eichsfeld besuchen  Es wird die offizielle Jahresabschlusstour der Auebiker&Freunde !!!
Wir werden sicherlich mit dem Zug anreisen. Hauptsache das Wetter passt !!!
Wenn nicht machen wir halt gleich nen Frühshoppen


----------



## ohmtroll (20. Oktober 2009)

Alf 77 schrieb:


> Tja Jungs, was liegt als nächstes an ? Ich glaub am 15.November der Besuch im Eichsfeld beim Außenposten Ohmtroll.
> 
> Es wird die offizielle Jahresabschlusstour der Auebiker&Freunde !!!
> Wir werden sicherlich mit dem Zug anreisen. Hauptsache das Wetter passt !!!
> Wenn nicht machen wir halt gleich nen Frühshoppen


Die Tour wird ca. 45km lang, nicht so viele hm (ca.700), aber mit schönen Aussichtspunkten und ein paar netten trails.
Es geht über Burg Bodenstein zur Burg Scharfenstein.
Einkehr auf der Burg Scharfenstein oder in Battern.
Für die Damen gibts eine weniger anstrengende Alternativroute, aber nur bei "schönem" Wetter (bis jetzt möchten zwei fahren).
Nen verlängerten Frühschoppen gibts auf jeden Fall 

Mit der Bahn kommt man zb So. 15.11. ab NDH 8.51 Uhr nach Bernterode 9.24 Uhr.
(geht mit Hopperticket, also für 6 Euro kommt Ihr hin und zurück)
Ich würde Euch dort abholen. 

Wechselklamotten usw. könnt Ihr bei mir lassen.
Wer sich anmelden möchte, sagt Alf bescheid oder schickt mir ne email.
Am 13.11., also Freitag abend, zählen wir mal durch.


----------



## _torsten_ (22. Oktober 2009)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Für die Damen gibts eine weniger anstrengende Alternativroute, aber nur bei "schönem" Wetter (bis jetzt möchten zwei fahren).


Ich glaube wir lassen die Damen nicht alleine und fahren alle die Alternativrunde.


----------



## sketcher (23. Oktober 2009)

würden wir doch nieee tun.


----------



## ohmtroll (27. Oktober 2009)

sketcher schrieb:


> würden wir doch nieee tun.



Der Künstler auf der Suche nach Modellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alf 77 (30. Oktober 2009)

Leute der Winterpokal beginnt am 01.11.2009 machen wir mit ???


----------



## Udo1 (30. Oktober 2009)

Alf 77 schrieb:


> Leute der Winterpokal beginnt am 01.11.2009 machen wir mit ???


Ich glaube nicht, das er am 1.11. beginnt, wohl eher am 02.11.


----------



## Franz81 (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe mir das gerade mal angeschaut. Hört sich ja sehr interessant an. Also wenn noch jemand ein Team bilden möchte, bin ich gern dabei.

Christian


----------



## Alf 77 (1. November 2009)

Soo das Team Auebiker ist gegründet, bitte schnell eintragen und Punkte sammeln !!!


----------



## ohmtroll (3. November 2009)

Alf 77 schrieb:


> Soo das Team Auebiker ist gegründet, bitte schnell eintragen und Punkte sammeln !!!


So, ich halte mich da mal raus, Platz freihalten braucht ihr nicht.
Evtl Ronni?

Betreffend den 15.11. haben Teddy und ich uns heute nachmittag kurz unterhalten.
Er hatte ne suuper Idee mit der Kneipe.
Ich hoffe das klappt, dann hätten wir auch ne prima Ausweichvariante, falls es zu dolle regnet.
Jedenfalls habe ich das Amt des Tourführers gleich mal Teddy aufgedrückt 
Hähähä 
... mal sehen wer wo absteigt ...


----------



## _torsten_ (3. November 2009)

ohmtroll schrieb:
			
		

> ... mal sehen wer wo absteigt ...


Du sprichst ... ähm ... schreibst wieder in Rätseln. 

Hast du dem Teddy auch gesagt, dass es eine Mädchenrunde geben muss? Du weißt, es geht nur bergab oder leicht geradeaus. 





			
				Alf 77 schrieb:
			
		

> Soo das Team Auebiker ist gegründet, bitte schnell eintragen und Punkte sammeln !!!


Habe heute Nachmittag das schöne Wetter genutzt und meinen Drahtesel ausgeführt.


----------



## Alf 77 (4. November 2009)

Geiles Team, hab Euch nun freigeschaltet !!! Wer ist Franz ???
Er weiss schon wer wir sind  ???


----------



## Franz81 (6. November 2009)

@Alf:
Franz ist Christian aus Sundhausen. Leider konnte ich die Woche keine Punkte sammeln. Habe seit Montag eine Erkältung. Nächste Woche klappt es dann hoffentlich wieder mit dem Training.

grüße Christian


----------



## ohmtroll (6. November 2009)

Franz81 schrieb:


> @Alf:
> Habe seit Montag eine Erkältung.
> grüße Christian


Noch einer. Eine Horde Rhinoviren hält mich auch in Schach.
Aber 15. fahren wir ne Runde im Ohmgebirge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alf 77 (8. November 2009)

wünsche Euch gute Besserung. Wir waren heute in Schwenda unterwegs, wäre schön wenn das Wetter genauso geil werden würde zur Abschlusstour wie heute


----------



## _torsten_ (9. November 2009)

Mich hat´s gestern auch erwischt. Na ja, erwischt hat´s mich schon länger, aber gestern ist´s ausgebrochen. War wahrscheinlich zu viel die Runde nach Weimar und Bad Berka. Hoffentlich geht´s bis zum WE wieder.


----------



## ohmtroll (9. November 2009)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Mich hat´s gestern auch erwischt.
> ...Hoffentlich geht´s bis zum WE wieder.


Das hoffe ich auch, gute Besserung!


----------



## Alf 77 (9. November 2009)

ja auch von mir gute Besserung !!!
Hoffe auch das das Wetter besser wird bis zum WE  

Übrigens- die Trikots sind heute endlich eingetroffen !!! Und 4 Winterjacken, aber eine hatte ich nur bestellt ???


----------



## ohmtroll (10. November 2009)

Alf 77 schrieb:


> Übrigens- die Trikots sind heute endlich eingetroffen !!! Und 4 Winterjacken, aber eine hatte ich nur bestellt ???


Könnten die zwei von mir dabei sein, die neu gemacht werden sollten?
Eine L und eine XL. 
Die waren aber schon bezahlt, der Schnitt war zu eng!

Ausserdem fehlen mir noch:

Mein Radon-Wintertrikot
eine schwarze kurze Radhose
eine kurze dunkelblaue Radhose Davitamon-Lotto
ein Paar Strümpfe blau Katusha
ein Paar Strümpfe weiss (ich glaube Euskaltel)

... alles - vor gefühlt einem dreiviertel Jahr - zur Ansicht nach Dingelstädt gebracht, um evtl. dem Schnitt und dem Design von Winterjacken, Hosen und Strümpfen eine Richtung zu geben.
Ob ich die Sachen zurückbekomme? 

Präsi hilf mir


----------



## _torsten_ (10. November 2009)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Ausserdem fehlen mir noch:
> 
> Mein Radon-Wintertrikot
> eine schwarze kurze Radhose
> ...


Wenn ich deine Auflistung lese, dann denke ich darüber nach ob ich soviel überhaupt in meinem Schrank liegen habe. Und du "verborgst" das alles einfach so zum Wohle der Auebiker-Trikotschmiede.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (10. November 2009)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> ... zum Wohle der Auebiker-Trikotschmiede.


Das kommentier ich Dir mal unter vier Augen 
Alf hat gerade angerufen, nachdem ich mein Handy gestern abend irgendwohin gemüllt hatte... zumindest die Radon-Jacke ist wieder da...
in Windehausen... 
Aber wir treffen uns ja hoffentlich am Sonntag zum Virentausch ... äh Radfahren (mit Handschuhen kann ja nix passieren), falls das Auebiker-Lazarett geöffnet hat


----------



## _torsten_ (10. November 2009)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Aber wir treffen uns ja hoffentlich am Sonntag zum Virentausch ... äh Radfahren (mit Handschuhen kann ja nix passieren), falls das Auebiker-Lazarett geöffnet hat


Na, noch sind ja ein paar Tage Zeit. Und wenn wir positiv denken, dann sehen wir uns am Sonntag.


----------



## ohmtroll (10. November 2009)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> ... positiv denken...


Ja positiv denken das übe ich gerade intensiv.
Wie mir die Firma vorhin mitteilte, sind die Radsocken nicht mehr auffindbar.
Ich soll einen Ausgleich erhalten.


----------



## _torsten_ (10. November 2009)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Ja positiv denken das übe ich gerade intensiv.
> Wie mir die Firma vorhin mitteilte, sind die Radsocken nicht mehr auffindbar.
> Ich soll einen Ausgleich erhalten.


Einen Tanga oder einen BH? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Aber denke dran, das Auebiker-Logo muss drauf passen.


----------



## Alf 77 (10. November 2009)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Wenn ich deine Auflistung lese, dann denke ich darüber nach ob ich soviel überhaupt in meinem Schrank liegen habe. Und du "verborgst" das alles einfach so zum Wohle der Auebiker-Trikotschmiede.



Ja ich kann dem nur beipflichten. Ich glaub man kann Andreas nicht hoch genug anrechnen wie er sich den Arsch für unsere Klamotten aufgerissen hat !!!  Abgesehen von der Zeit und den Nerven


----------



## _torsten_ (11. November 2009)

Alf 77 schrieb:


> ... die Trikots sind heute endlich eingetroffen ...


Bringst du meins bitte am Sonntag mit zu Andreas? Danke!


----------



## Teddy (12. November 2009)

@ alle

Habe heute die Tour für Sonntag abgefahren und festgestellt, daß es für die meisten nicht machbar ist, ohne jemanden nahe treten zu wollen.

Mein Ergebniss war 3.15 Stunden für 34 km. Vieles war anhand der Bodenverhältnisse nicht fahrbar bzw. sehr rutschig. 
Mit dem Ohmtroll hab ich auch schon gesprochen, falls er Euch am So. führt, weil ich heute noch ne Bodenprobe genommen habe. Mein Schlüsselbein und Rücken schmerzen extrem stark, weshalb der Sonntag noch in den Sternen steht.
Aber was tut man nicht für seine Freunde.

Alf hatte auch bei mir angerufen, aber ich konnte ihn ruhigen. Der Weg lässt sich jederzeit so ändern das man pünktlich in der Gasstätte ist ca 13.00 Uhr.

Aber bitte jetzt nich denken das es ein Spaziergang wird. Wer das Eichsfeld kennt weiß das es ständig bergauf und bergab geht, was es auch in sich haben kann. Die trails sind bei dem Wetter etwas rutschig, weshalb man sie aber nicht auslassen sollte.

Ich denke schon das es am Sonntag eine schöne Tour wir und hoffe auch dabei zu sein.

Bitte meldet Euch bitte wegen der teilnahme, zwecks der Bestellung in der Gasstätte.


Gruß Teddy


----------



## Alf 77 (12. November 2009)

@torsten- meine Frau bringt die Klamotten mit !!!

Ich hab ne Rundmail herumgeschickt und an Andreas die Zusagen für Sonntag.
Mal sehen wer sich noch alles meldet.
Kommt eigentlich jemand von unseren Verbündeten (Bsp.OWE) und Freunden  
Oder hat noch jemand Lust aus dem Forum ???
Und was ist mit Franz ???
Nadine wird (wenn sie mitkommt) bei den Männern mitfahren, da sie uns eh in die Tasche steckt


----------



## Nadine79 (12. November 2009)

juchhu ...darf bei den männern mitfahren! 
also, ich bin am sonntag dabei!


----------



## ohmtroll (13. November 2009)

@Teddy: 
Ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung! Und frag mal jemanden der sich mit sowas auskennt.  Nicht daß Dir das nachhängt, weil es nicht richtig erkannt und auskuriert wurde. Im Zweifelsfall fahr lieber nicht. Ich verspreche Dir auch, bei Deinem Nichterscheinen die Routenführung gnadenlos abzuändern 

@Nadine: 
Der Mann an der Theke im blutigen Hemd sagt: " Na gut, dann auf die harte Tour" 

@Alf:
Wenn ich das richtig sehe, besteht der Schwall von Barbarossas Landplage, welcher sich in den Eichsfeld-Saloon ergießen wird, aus ca. 20 Personen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teddy (13. November 2009)

@Alf:
Wenn ich das richtig sehe, besteht der Schwall von Barbarossas Landplage, welcher sich in den Eichsfeld-Saloon ergießen wird, aus ca. 20 Personen

*Naja dann brauchen wir doch gar nicht vorbestellen, weil die Ausfallquote doch bei ca. 70-80% liegt oder ?  *


----------



## Franz81 (13. November 2009)

@Alf:
Ich komme zu 75% mit. Habe den Kampf gegen meine Erkältung noch nicht wirklich gewonnen. Ich rufe morgen abend nochmal durch und sage dir dann ob ich definitiv mitkomme oder nicht. Macht ja auch keinen Spaß, wenn ich noch auf der Strecke bin und ihr schon betrunken im Saloon unter der Theke liegt.

christian


----------



## _torsten_ (13. November 2009)

Franz81 schrieb:


> ... Habe den Kampf gegen meine Erkältung noch nicht wirklich gewonnen. ...


Das geht mir genauso.  Ich werde morgen entscheiden ob ich mitfahre oder ob ich nur in den Eichsfeld-Saloon komme.


----------



## Alf 77 (13. November 2009)

alles klar Jungs, Gesundheit geht vor !!!

Bei uns hier herrscht wieder organisiertes Chaos, nun will man vielleicht doch mit den Autos fahren. 
Nach der Tour mache ich erst mal 4 Wochen Auebiker Pause


----------



## ohmtroll (14. November 2009)

Alf 77 schrieb:


> Bei uns hier herrscht wieder organisiertes Chaos, nun will man vielleicht doch mit den Autos fahren.
> Nach der Tour mache ich erst mal 4 Wochen Auebiker Pause


@Alf: Meinst Du das reicht?

@all:
Für den Saloon ist extra ne Bedienung bestellt wg. 20 Leuten, also kommt bitte auch!
Die Damenrunde findet nicht statt, weil Elisabeth + Jaegi zwar in den Saloon kommen, aber nicht fahren wollen.

Jaegi kommt mit Micha hoch, das heißt Spass ist garantiert!


----------



## tvaellen (14. November 2009)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels! 
wünsche euch maximalen Spaß bei eurer Saisonabschlusstour und -feier (auch im Namen der anderen Ostwestler). Feiert schön, man sieht sich spätestens im neuen Jahr 
Tvaellen


----------



## _torsten_ (14. November 2009)

Der Ohmtroll weiß es ja schon, ich bin um 09:45 Uhr am Startpunkt. Hoffen wir mal, dass nicht noch irgendetwas unvorhergesehenes passiert.


----------



## baralf (14. November 2009)

Wünsche Euch eine tolle Tour, vorallem keine Sturzbedingten Ausfälle. Also viel Spaß morgen.
Man sieht sich, Gruß Ralf.


----------



## Franz81 (14. November 2009)

Die Erkältung hat meinen Körper noch immer fest im Griff. Ich wünsche euch eine schöne Tour und viel Spaß morgen.

christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rahmenbrecher1 (15. November 2009)

Ich wäre kurzfristig auch gekommen jedoch plagt auch mich eine üble Erkältung und so sind wir einfach mit dem Auto zu meinen Schwiegereltern gefahren! mfg Marco


----------



## _torsten_ (16. November 2009)

Danke an die Organisatoren der Abschlusstour. Es war wieder schön mit euch gemeinsam sein Hobby genießen zu können. Ihr bekommt hiermit ein "Bienchen" ins Muttiheft.


----------



## sketcher (16. November 2009)

Yepp! War 'ne echt schöne Tour, die anstrengender (für mich) war, als ich gedacht hatte.  
Die abschließende Einkehr im Saloon war das i-Tüpfelchen.


----------



## Alf 77 (16. November 2009)

Bericht dauert noch ein wenig aber hier schon mal ein Bild !!!
Danke für diesen geilen Tag im Eichsfeld !!!







Übrigens haben wir gut Punkte für den Winterpokal gesammelt !!!


----------



## ChurchAngel (16. November 2009)

Schade ...konnte leider nicht dabei sein ...aber nächstes mal klappt es bestimmt (endlich mal) ...und dann mit neuen Trikot.


----------



## ohmtroll (16. November 2009)

Alf 77 schrieb:


> Danke für diesen geilen Tag im Eichsfeld !!!



Dank Dir Präsi für das vollkommen bekloppte Auebikerjahr 2009 






Wir sind die Kletten an Deinem Handschuh 

Weitere Danksagungen und blööden Sprüche meinerseits nach Verstümmelung der restlichen Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alf 77 (16. November 2009)

Ich bin begeistert, aber Andreas an diesem Jahr hattest Du mindestens einen genauso großen Anteil !!! Ich sage nur der Wahnsinn mit den Trikots 
Dagegen ist die Schweinegrippe ein Kindergeburtstag  Die Spende hab ich erstmal auf unser Schwarzgeldkonto eingezahlt  
( für alle die beim Finanzamt arbeiten - das war nur ein Spass  )


----------



## Nadine79 (16. November 2009)

na bei diesem wunderbaren sonnigen sonntag war das bestimmt ne super jahresabschlusstour! ich konnte mich, dank meiner erkältung, vor der -harten tour- drücken!  aber beim nächsten mal möchte ich dabei sein...


----------



## _torsten_ (17. November 2009)

Hab ihr schon das »Auenland im Jahre 2010« gesehen? Guckt ihr hier gaaanz unten ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ey Präsi, du hast einfach zu viel Zeit.


----------



## Alf 77 (17. November 2009)

Es war wieder einer der Sonntage, die man mit Geld nicht bezahlen kann !!!
Schöne Landschaften, nette Menschen und gute Freunde !!!


Soo Leute, ich bin morgen in Wiesbaden und kann erst ab Donnerstag wieder an der Seite arbeiten.
Es gilt noch einige Dinge aufzuklären -nämlich
Warum ist im Eichsfeld ne evang.Burg ?,
Warum heißt der Eichsfeld Sallon - Salloon ?,
Warum brannte unser einstimmig neugewählter Präsident Kalle mit unseren Bahntickets durch ?,
Warum wurden Kalle daraufhin noch am späten Abend die Schulterstücke von seinen Klamotten gerissen ?,
Wer waren die beiden Biker die die nackige Steinfigur bekrapschten ?,
Warum sieht Michas Bruder aus wie Micha-oder - Wer von den Beiden war denn nun überhaupt anwesend ?,
Wer hat Torsten die Medikamente (Doping) in die Jacke gesteckt,
Wer war das 14jährige Liebespärchen,
Warum fuhr Boxlegende Valuev mit ?,
Woher kamen die gentechnisch manipulierten Riesenkletten ?,
Warum stieg ne Auebiker-Schwarzfahrerin schon in Bleicherode statt in Bernterode aus ?,
Wieso fuhr Teddy in kurz und Andreas mit Gängen
und die Frage die mir überhaupt keine Ruhe lässt - Warum sah Sketchers Fitness Riegel wie ein Wurstbrot aus ???

Jaaaa, diese Tour spricht Bände !!! Aufklärung wird folgen !!! 

P.S. Sktchers Fitnessriegel ist nun auf www.auebiker.de online !!!


----------



## sketcher (17. November 2009)

Alf 77 schrieb:


> und die Frage die mir überhaupt keine Ruhe lässt - Warum sah Sketchers Fitness Riegel wie ein Wurstbrot aus ???!!!


----------



## _torsten_ (18. November 2009)

Alf 77 schrieb:


> Wer hat Torsten die Medikamente (Doping) in die Jacke gesteckt,


Diese eine Frage kann ich beantworten: das war ich selber. Schließlich wollte ich wenigstens einmal in meinem Leben mit euch mithalten können.  Nur gebracht hat´s nichts ... 

Aber da du schon so viele schwerwiegende Fragen gestellt hast, ich habe auch noch einige:

Warum musste *el presidente* am längsten auf seine Bockwurst im Eichfeld-Saloon warten? 
Waren die Leute mit Barbarossas Landplage etwa überfordert?
Warum sind die drei Trikotjacken in der XXL unterschiedlich groß?
Warum ist eine Trikotjacke in der XL größer als in der XXL?
Warum ist mein Rad so schmutzig?


----------



## Rahmenbrecher1 (18. November 2009)

Die frage um Scetchers Wurstriegel kann ich klären!

Es gibt nix besseres als Eichsfelder Wurst und Sachen die schmecken machen schnell und daher gibts nix besseres als Wurstriegel!

mfg Marco


----------



## Teddy (18. November 2009)

Warum fährt man wohl in kurz? 
    Natürlich weil es warm ist. Die  lange Hose hatte ich nur aus reinlichkeits Gründen an.

Der Ohmtroll fuhr mit Gängen weil eine andere Strecke geplant war, aber wegen der schlechten Kondition leider geändert werden mußte.


----------



## Alf 77 (19. November 2009)

kurz im November 
Nochmal einen Riesen Dank an Euch Beide und vorallem an die Teilung der Meute aufgrund der unterschiedlchen körperlichen Verfassung. 
So kam dann doch jeder auf seine Kosten !!!


----------



## ohmtroll (19. November 2009)

Alf 77 schrieb:


> Es war wieder einer der Sonntage, die man mit Geld nicht bezahlen kann !!!
> Schöne Landschaften, nette Menschen und gute Freunde !!!
> ...
> Jaaaa, diese Tour spricht Bände !!! Aufklärung wird folgen !!!
> ...


Ja der Tag war sehr interessant. Vielleicht kann ich ja ein paar Fragen beantworten, auch ungestellte. 
Das mit dem Präsidium ist ja sehr heikel. Kalle hat Euch ne Bahn-Fahrkarte gekauft. Ok hätte als Sachsen-Anhalt-Ticket etwas günstiger ausfallen können aber immerhin. Dank Kalle wisst Ihr jetzt wie Bahnfahren geht, tut nicht weh und dauert nur 30 Minuten, Wartezeit nicht mitgerechnet 







Daß er gleich abgewählt wird, weil er nach regem Biergenuss den Berg runter hinterherklampert und wir vor lauter Drecksprenkeln im Gesicht nicht mehr richtig durchzählen können ... damit kann und will ich nicht einverstanden sein  

Zum Thema Kurzarmtrikot wäre einzuwenden, daß Teddy als Mountainbike-Wegewart Ohmgebirge gleich gepeilt hat daß wir anderen nach zehn Minuten auf dem Weg zum Kley hoch kochledergar sind ! 






Damit der Rest bei seinem Anblick nicht so friert, hab ich ihn aber überredet, wenigstens die Ärmlinge anzuziehen.
Keine Ahnung, warum er einen Rucksack mithatte aber der Jacke wegen kanns nicht gewesen sein. Vielleicht hatte er wegen meiner Bemerkung mit dem blutigem Hemd gleich ein paar Mullbinden und Kompressen mehr dabei?
Ich war dann auch froh, daß ich nicht mit den Racern mitmusste sondern eine eigene Gruppe hatte, die aus verhinderten Präsidenten, Aussenposten, verliebten Bäckern undso bestand:






Was soll ich sagen... wir hatten unseren Spass den anderen beim Schwitzen zuzusehn:   
















Auf den Hauröder Klippen konnte die Truppe schießlich in Richtung gelobtes Land, also Goldene Aue, schauen. 
Das ging aber wieder mal nicht ohne Randale ab:






Möglicherweise ist Euer Alu-Altmetall aber einfach zu schwer 
Gar nicht schwer hingegen liegen die Eichsfelder Fitness-Riegel im Magen.
Auch wenn die gute Eichsfelder Wurst, welche sich vermeintlich zwischen den gut durchgebackenen Cerealien-Scheiben befindet, sich bei näherem Hinsehen als KÄSE entpuppt. 






Gehacktes oder Stracke heben wir nämlich als Geheimwaffe für MTB-Rennen auf!
Der Aussichstpunkt (mit dem Blick auf Holungen und den Sonnenstein) wo die Bank mit den vier sonderlichen Typen steht heißt übrigens "Sonder"  






Leider haben wir die schönsten weil technischen trails zur und von der Sonder der vorgerückten Zeit wegen weglassen müssen. 
Das hat mir und Teddy in der ohmgebirgischen Seele weh getan.
Das Auebiker-Volk hat aber gelobt, zu einem trockneren Termin uns in unserem Heimatrevier wieder zu beehren und dann sich das blutige Hemd abzuholen! 

Die Jahresabschlusstour 2009 führte dann jedenfalls vermittels eines rasanten Forstautobahn-Downhills weiter zum Forsthaus Seegel.
Oberhalb dessen an der Strasse zwischen Kirchohmfeld und Holungen fuhr das Kuschelpärchen schonmal mit zwei Aufpassern zum Saloon.
Der heißt deswegen Saloon weil die Kneipe zu einem Reiterhof gehört, der nur ausversehen bei Worbis und nicht in Texas liegt (!)

Der andere Teil besichtigte Burg Bodenstein mit dem berühmten trail zum Kanstein hinüber. 






Der Legende nach wurden im 16.Jh. die Edelleute, auch die Burgbesitzer von Wintzingeode, ja alle evangelisch, weil sie gegen Hexenverbrennung und Ablasshandel waren.
Zum Glück ist dieses Trennungsübel heutzutage bei Barbarossa's Landplage aufgehoben. Heute gibt es weder Hexen noch Jungfrauen, und die Mitfahrt bei unseren Touren ist absolutiert beitragsfrei. 

Zu Kosten gabs dann endlich was in der Kaltohmfelder Kneipe.






Apropos endlich.... 
Daß El Cheffe schon fast keinen Hunger mehr hatte, als das Essen kam, tut mir sehr leid. 
Die zugesagte zweite Kellnerin hat wohl noch vom Discobesuch ausgeschlafen.
Sehr ausgeschlafen hingegen präsentierte sich Micha bzw. dessen Bruder, wer weiß das schon so genau?  
Den Geschichten nach tippe ich auf Micha 
Es war auf jeden fall sehr gemütlich bei Schnitzel (El Cheffe hatte Schnitzel, ich hatte Bockwurst!) und Bier (ich hab genau gesehen, wer Tee getrunken hat, nur so mal am Rande!) das Auebiker-Jahr 2009 Revue passieren zu lassen!

Was dann noch folgte war eine spaßige 200hm-Matschabfahrt nach Breitenworbis hinunter.






Wo wir schließlich nach Verabschiedung von Stefan den lieben Kalle suchten aber nicht fanden.

Aber eins will ich Euch sagen: 
Das nächste mal kontrolliere ich persönlich die Akkustände der Handys der Tourteilnehmer  vor Tourbeginn und zwischendurch 
Wer nur noch einen Strich auf der Ladestandsanzeige hat, macht zwanzig Liegestütze! Und zwar an einer von mir ausgesuchten Stelle!
Ich warne Euch! Kann auch ne Pfütze sein 


Hier nochmal ein Bild von allen Präsidenten und der Boxlegende V. kurz (45min) vor der Abfahrt zurück in die Aue:






P.S. Die restlichen Bilder sind hier im Album


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (19. November 2009)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> ... Das Auebiker-Volk hat aber gelobt, zu einem trockneren Termin uns in unserem Heimatrevier wieder zu beehren ...


Ich schlage vor, dass ihr euch schon mal Gedanken über den Termin macht, diesen dann bei el presidente einreicht damit er ihn in Stein gehauen auf der Hompage verewigen kann. Ihr müsst aber daran denken, dass wir in 2009 nicht wirklich viele gemeinsame *und* trockene Tage hatten ...



ohmtroll schrieb:


> ... dann sich das blutige Hemd abzuholen ...


Das lässt sich durch 3 einfache Schritte vermeiden:

alle Wurzeln von Laub und Feuchtigkeit liebevoll per Hand säubern,
die Trails an den Kanten und Abbrüchen durch Netze und geschlossene Bretterzäune sichern und 
alle Abfahrten so abzuflachen, dass ein Gefälle von max. 3:1 (3 m Länge : 1 m Höhenunterschied) entsteht.

Ach ja, ich werde mir auch mal Gedanken zum Termin machen. Die Strecke liegt allerdings schon fest: bergab oder leicht gerade aus.



@ohmtroll, dein Bericht und deine Bilder sind wieder Spitze!


----------



## Alf 77 (19. November 2009)

gröööhhhhl, schrei - Hammer, Hammer geiler Bericht mein Freund 

Ich mache gleich mal nen Link auf die Homepage, das muss das gemeine Volk lesen !!!  Ich glaub ich weiss an wen ich das Programm vererbe  

Zu 2010 - Wenn Ihr (Wir) Termine habt, dann lasst es mich bitte wissen und ich pflege es ein !!! Zur Zeit wird einiges im Hintergrund überarbeitet.

Wollen wir den Berglauf nochmal in den Angriff nehmen und wieder zur Karfreitagstour (von Andreas auch Tour der Leiden genannt  ) für den Berglauf üben ???
Ansonsten ist SIS und das Kinderfest vom WSV77 bei dem wir wieder für die Kids den Übungsparcour aufbauen ! Mehr nehme ich mir erst mal nicht vor, weil so ein Jahr auch schnell vorbei ist !!! Natürlich gibt es wieder diverse Besuche im Auenland 2010 zudem ja nun mein schönes Eichsfeld und der Thüringer Wald gehört 
Was soll ich noch von Euch noch mit in den Terminplan aufnehmen ???


----------



## ohmtroll (20. November 2009)

Alf 77 schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich weiss an wen ich das Programm vererbe



Ich bin auch dafür, daß Kalle übernimmt!
Wer soll sonst beim nächsten mal die Fahrkarte kaufen?
Vielleicht giantfranky?
Da sollte man zunächst erst einmal würdigen, daß er überhaupt einen Riegel dabei hatte! Das hätte ich fast vergessen.

Betreffend Termine 2010 erkläre ich mich hiermit bereit, den Übungsparcour für Kids mitzufahren


----------



## _torsten_ (20. November 2009)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> ... giantfranky?
> Da sollte man zunächst erst einmal würdigen, daß er überhaupt einen Riegel dabei hatte! ...


Öhm ... er hatte mir einen Riegel angeboten. Steht jetzt die Frage ob´s der einzige war oder ob er mehrere dabei hatte.  Auf alle Fälle musste ich ablehnen, ich war gerade außer Puste. 



ohmtroll schrieb:


> ... den Übungsparcour für Kids mitzufahren


Ist der schwierig?


----------



## Teddy (21. November 2009)

@ Bahnfahrer

Kann man Euch nicht mal 5km alleine fahren lassen?

Hätte ich gewußt das nach meiner Verabschiedung alles schief geht hätten ich Frau und Kinder nur für Euch warten lassen.

Wenn ich das alles so richtig lese hattet ihr also doch noch 45min Zeit euch Bernterode anzusehen (schön oder ??? ) oder Kalle zu suchen. Wobei die Frage ist* " Ja wo war er denn nun?"*.

Hier stellen sich auf 5km mehr unbeantwortete Fragen wie den ganze Tag über.

Spaß hatten wir aber glaube alle, auch wenn so mancher (Bäcker) nicht ganz bei der Sache war, aber auch er hatte Spaß oder?

Bis zur nächsten gemeinsamen Tour oder Fragerunde.

Gruß Teddy


----------



## giantfranky (21. November 2009)

hallo jungs! keine sorge! braucht einer mal ein riegel, ich habe immer welche dabei!


----------



## kalle1956 (22. November 2009)

hi leute 
na das war ja ne tour am letzten sonntag war zum erstenmal dabei und gleich präsident geworden und oh gott zum abend dann nicht mehr,na hatte etwas den anschluss verpasst und dann eben volles rohr nach bernterode geradelt wurde ja langsam dunkel,und dann ohschreck waren alf und co noch nicht da und ausgerechnet das scheiss akku vom handy war auch noch leer ,aber dann kamen sie doch noch meine mitfahrer der alf  der achim und  der rest man war ich froh  und auch danke dann für den regen zuspruch. ja gut war ich eben keine präsi mehr,aber egal hatten viel spass und gt laune würde dadurch auch nicht weniger, und sind alle per bahn dann gut nach haus gekommen. und das nächstemal schau ich wegen günstigere fahrkarten. also dann leute bis zum nächstemal achja soll ich nun präsident bleiben od gar kanzler wer weis wer weiss??


----------



## Alf 77 (22. November 2009)

Kalle, Du sägst schon wieder an meinem Stuhl  
Du bist unser Reiseminister


----------



## _torsten_ (22. November 2009)

Alf 77 schrieb:


> Du bist unser Reiseminister



Oder einfach: *Ministro del recorrido*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alf 77 (22. November 2009)

So ein paar neue Fotos und einige neue Fragen und die  Antworten darauf findet Ihr auf unserer Homepage www.auebiker.de !!!
Ich habe dazu im Ordner Projekte 2009 die Abschlusstour angelegt !!!
Gruss ALF


----------



## ohmtroll (23. November 2009)

uups stand hier nicht eben noch was von Hohenwarte 2010?

@Alf: Ohne eine blog-Struktur wird die Auebikerseite nie so cool wie die SiS-Seite. Zur Zeit gerade mit Nose-wheelie bei Weißwurstrennen und wunderschönen off-topic-Geschichten, zb hier:


----------



## giantfranky (23. November 2009)

hallo andreas! ist das deine frau?sofort wieder eine tour im eichsfeld!


----------



## ohmtroll (23. November 2009)

giantfranky schrieb:


> hallo andreas! ist das deine frau?


Soll ich jetzt sagen "Zum Glück nicht"? 
Würdest Du Deine Frau so rumfahren lassen?
Mal ehrlich, wer soll sich dann da noch auf's Fahren konzentrieren können!

Sowas bekommt von mir keine Start-Nummer  Zu gefährlich


----------



## giantfranky (23. November 2009)

also deine frau ist sie nicht! dann kann es nur kalle seine schwester sein!die bringt er zur nächsten tour mit!


----------



## _torsten_ (23. November 2009)

Ey Jungs, die Dame macht Werbung für die Radsportbrille ... öhm welche Marke war das doch gleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alf 77 (23. November 2009)

Ich weiss Andreas, einen Blog hab ich mit Atta probiert aber wir haben es nicht gerafft, da bräuchte ich echt Hilfe !!! Das schöne an einem Blog ist, dass jeder der das Passwort hat einen Beitrag schreiben könnte und Bilder reinsetzen kann !!! Für die Auebiker wäre das echt ne Klasse Sache.


----------



## ohmtroll (23. November 2009)

Alf 77 schrieb:


> ... dass jeder der das Passwort hat einen Beitrag schreiben könnte und Bilder reinsetzen kann ...


Genau da gehen aber auch die Probleme los.
Jetzt stell Dir mal vor jeden Tag so ein Bild...
wär auch langweilig, oder?
Auf SiS schreibt 99% Phaty, aber das saugut.

Trotzdem sind hier wieder zwei neue Fragen aufgetaucht:
1. Gibts hier ein schwarzes Loch mit ner Talsperre drin?
2. Seit wann und wozu kennt Franky Kalles Schwester?


----------



## _torsten_ (24. November 2009)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> 1. Gibts hier ein schwarzes Loch mit ner Talsperre drin?



Schwarze Löcher gibt´s doch nur im Weltall, oder?! 

Dieses hier ist jedenfalls nicht schwarz ... 







 

Oder doch?!


----------



## kalle1956 (24. November 2009)

ja warum nicht hab noch mehr von den schwestern aber wehe es wollen dann alle die Damentour fahren,achja und nun bin ich Reiseminister ok auch nicht schlecht,will ich aber ne haus in wandlitz und ne Tschaika Limosine als Dienstfahrzeug
Ja ihr seit schon spitze soviel zum Lachen hab ich noch nie gehabt.
Also bis denne euer Kalle ooh eh ich es vergess wie sollen die schwestern nun heissen


----------



## _torsten_ (26. November 2009)

kalle1956 schrieb:


> ... aber wehe es wollen dann alle die Damentour fahren


Wir wollen immer die Mädeltour fahren ... 



kalle1956 schrieb:


> ... nun bin ich Reiseminister ok auch nicht schlecht,will ich aber ne haus in wandlitz und ne Tschaika Limosine als Dienstfahrzeug


Öhm ... du willst Auenland verlassen und nach Wandlitz umsiedeln?  

So weit geht die Freundschaft dann aber doch nicht.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ach ja, und du hast schon ein Dienstfahrzeug - ein mit 2 (in Worten: zwei) Rädern.


----------



## ohmtroll (26. November 2009)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Wir wollen immer die Mädeltour fahren ...


Gegen diese Verweichlichungstendenzen sollte der Chef was unternehmen, sonst könnte man noch meinen, er würde sowas unterstützen.
Von wegen dunkel, hart und kalt - eher blond weich und warm
da fällt mir ein ich hab noch ein Bild:






Kalle ! Wer seiner Schwester so ein schickes Rad leihen kann, der braucht keinen Tschaika.
Kauf Dir lieber einen schönen Singlespeeder oder ist das auch wieder eine von Deinen Schwestern auf einem Deiner Räder?

@Torsten: Hohenwarte 2010 finde ich gut, aber ist die Strecke nicht zu lang für Dich


----------



## _torsten_ (26. November 2009)

Ein schickes Rad hat die Schwester im Post #9896 ja, vor allem farblich auf Trikot und Hose abgestimmt. 





ohmtroll schrieb:


> @Torsten: Hohenwarte 2010 finde ich gut, aber ist die Strecke nicht zu lang für Dich


Findest du das nicht etwas frech?  Los entschuldige dich!  
Nein, mal im Ernst, warum soll die zu lang sein? Es gibt doch eine Mädchentour mit Kellnerin im Dirndl ... 





... sie ist wohl gerade aus dem Bild entschwunden.


----------



## giantfranky (26. November 2009)

hallo andreas! wo hast du diese bilder her! kann schon nicht mehr einschlafen! aber du hast ja best. ein mittel dagegen!


----------



## ohmtroll (28. November 2009)

@Franky: Hast doch selber ein hübsches Einschlafmittel zuhause!

@Auebiker-Winterpokalteam: 
Jetzt wo der Christian wieder gesund ist, kommen endlich mal Punkte, ihr Schlaffies! 
Nur der Bäcker kämpft täglich...
Und der Cheffe ist fast letzter in der Truppe, nennt man sowas ein gutes Beispiel? 

Nee nee nee

Nicht das wegen dem bisschen Regen gestern noch die Kneiperadlerrunde ausgefallen ist?


----------



## kalle1956 (29. November 2009)

hi Leute

so wiedermal was von kalle  und es gibt ne neue radschwester na da wette ich aulle wollen nuuuuuuuuuur das eiiine  he ich mein das rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alf 77 (29. November 2009)

die Kneipenradler waren unterwegs trotz Regen


----------



## _torsten_ (30. November 2009)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Und der Cheffe ist fast letzter in der Truppe, nennt man sowas ein gutes Beispiel?


Dafür joggt er vor dem Frühstück. 

Aber ist denn das gesund?


----------



## Alf 77 (2. Dezember 2009)

Cheffe war heute Barbarossa guten Tag sagen. Temperaturen um 0 Grad, weiße Winterlandschaft, verträumte Trails und eine Märchenhaft schöne Landschaft.
Ich liebe den Winter - 12 Punkte gehen aufs Konto !!!


----------



## _torsten_ (2. Dezember 2009)

Alf 77 schrieb:


> Cheffe war heute Barbarossa guten Tag sagen. Temperaturen um 0 Grad, weiße Winterlandschaft, verträumte Trails und eine Märchenhaft schöne Landschaft.
> Ich liebe den Winter - 12 Punkte gehen aufs Konto !!!



Mach uns nur alle ruhig schön neidisch.  Liegt denn bei euch Schnee? Hier ist nur alles matschig.


----------



## ohmtroll (2. Dezember 2009)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Liegt denn bei euch Schnee?



Na eher Rauhreif, kein Schnee.
(Auf dem Brocken liegt ein bisschen.)

Aber ein Bild von Barbarossa hätte er ruhig mal machen können.


----------



## _torsten_ (2. Dezember 2009)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> (Auf dem Brocken liegt ein bisschen.)


Hm ... ich sehe nur verschiedene Streifen, aber keinen Schnee. 

Oder welchen Schnee meinst du?!


----------



## Alf 77 (3. Dezember 2009)

Bilder habe ich gemacht, könnt Ihr ab heute Abend sehen. Schnee liegt nicht aber der Boden war leicht gefroren und somit relativ trocken. Je höher man gekommen ist um so wärmer wurde es. Unten um 0Grad, bei Barbarossa ca.5Grad !!! Oben Matsch unten trocken


----------



## giantfranky (3. Dezember 2009)

hallo alf! habe ein merida -mtb günstig bekommen! hast du machmal interesse?


----------



## _torsten_ (4. Dezember 2009)

giantfranky schrieb:


> habe ein merida -mtb günstig bekommen!


giantfranky auf Merida?!  Was passt denn da nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alf 77 (4. Dezember 2009)

ja Leute auf meiner Ssp Runde gestern Abend, bin ich über Uftrungen, Breitungen nach Roßla gefahren. Dort kam ich an einer Sparkasse vorbei und hob gleich Kohle ab. Mein Bike parkte ich direkt am Eingang so dass ich es vom Automat noch sehen konnte. Ich gab meine Geheimzahl ein, drehte mich um und mein Ssp war weg  Mir schoss alles durch den Kopf - ich stürmte raus aber meine Karte war noch im EC Automat, also wieder zurück wenigstens die Karte sichern und dann auf Verfolgungsjagd gehen. Ich stürzte ein zweites mal durch die Automatiktür, die Leute schauten mich schon verwundert an Wenn ich den kriege der mein Bike geklaut hat - dann gibts was auf die Fresse  Plötzlich sah ich ein mir bekanntes Gesicht, kichernd hinter einem Busch vorkommen und er hatte ein schönes Merida Ssp in seiner Hand. Fast hätte ich Ihm noch eins auf die Zwölf gegeben  Ja, vor Auebikern ist man nirgends sicher 
Danke Frank, jetzt weiss ich wenigstens wie es sich anfühlt wenn einem das Bike geklaut wird 

Erst klaust Du uns die Riegel und nun schon die Räder, wo soll das noch hinführen


----------



## _torsten_ (4. Dezember 2009)

Alf 77 schrieb:


> Ja, vor Auebikern ist man nirgends sicher


Wie heißt es so schön: _Wer solche Freunde hat braucht keine Feinde_.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Alf 77 schrieb:


> ... wo soll das noch hinführen


Ins Auenland?


----------



## Alf 77 (4. Dezember 2009)

So Leute, hier nun die Bilder meiner Radreise durch die Goldene Aue am Mittwoch.



Es ging bei Wintertemperaturen vorbei an den Aue-Ochsen Richtung Kyffhäuser. Angefrorene trockene Wege, keine Zeit im Nacken, es lag der Duft von Freiheit in der Luft 



Der Stausee wurde für die bevorstehenden Hochwasser vorsorglich entleert.
Eine mystische Stimmung !!!



An den Highlands der Goldenen Aue (Osterklippe ) vorbei, ging es nun dem Aufstieg zu Barbarossas Reich entgegen.



oben angekommen, wurde die Gedenktafel mit einem Freudensprung begutachtet !!!



Welch waren Worte !!! 



Den Nightride-Trail nach Tilleda, danach auf die andere Seite der Aue ging es dann wieder in die Hauptstadt. Nach 3Stunden biken stellte ich wieder fest, dass doch der Herbst eine gemütliche, besinnliche Zeit zum biken ist !!!


----------



## _torsten_ (5. Dezember 2009)

@Alf, schöne Bilder hast du gemacht. Irgendwie haben die was. 

Nur welchen Paparazzi hattest du mit? Den kleinen Dreibeinigen?


----------



## Alf 77 (6. Dezember 2009)

genau, und das Stück Seife


----------



## ohmtroll (6. Dezember 2009)

Danke Sebastian, daß Du die Kamera eingepackt hast!
Hat sich gelohnt.
Manchmal überlege ich bei meinen kleinen Runden, ob ich die Knipse einstecke. 
Sollte man öfter tun und, auch wenns nur ein oder zwei Bilder sind, mit drei Sätzen hier posten. 

Heute hätte ich allerdings nur weniger schöne Aufnahmen von zerstörter Natur zeigen können: Waldschneisen für Holzfahrzeuge in der Größenordnung einer Landebahn für Flugzeuge sowie quer auf dem Weg geparkte gefällte und zersägte Buchenstämme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (6. Dezember 2009)

Mir geht´s auch so: ich überlege jedesmal die Kamera mitzunehmen. Und dann vergesse ich unterwegs zu knipsen oder es gibt keine schönen Motive. Heute war im Steiger alles sehr weich und matschig. DA gab´s dann nicht wirklich schne Dinge festzuhalten. 

Oder vllt doch - das Rad wie´s vor der Wäsche ausshieht.


----------



## ChurchAngel (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich wünsche allen Auebikern (und denen, die es noch werden wollen) 
ein frohes Fest, einen fleißigen Weihnachtsmann und einen Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.


(PS...und mir wünsche ich noch viele gemeinsame Touren mit Euch ...das ist und soll ein Kompliment! sein )​


----------



## ohmtroll (19. Dezember 2009)

ChurchAngel schrieb:


> Ich wünsche allen Auebikern (und denen, die es noch werden wollen)
> ein frohes Fest, einen fleißigen Weihnachtsmann und einen Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.​



Dem kann ich mich natürlich nur anschließen und hoffe auf viele spaßige Touren mit der Auebiker Landplage 2010. 


Heute hab ich es spätnachmittags mal geschafft bei meiner Trainingsrunde die Knipse mitzunehmen.
Allerdings war ich nur etwas Laufen im Wald:






... bei 15 Grad unter Null ... freut man sich auf die warme Bude daheim


----------



## Alf 77 (20. Dezember 2009)

Geil Andreas, bei Euch liegt ja richtig Schnee !!! 

Wünsche Euch natürlich auch allen ein frohes, besinnliches Weihnachtsfest und einen Weihnachtsmann mit einem dicken Sack


----------



## ohmtroll (21. Dezember 2009)

Ehe aus dem schönen weißen Pulver leider wieder dreckiger Matsch wird, hab ich meine Stunde Mittagspause heute lieber draußen verbracht.
Mal schnell an der Wipper lang ....






Und dann kurz das Benntal hoch in den Wald ...
Ohne Gang in 15cm Pulverschnee ...


----------



## giantfranky (22. Dezember 2009)

Alf 77 schrieb:


> Geil Andreas, bei Euch liegt ja richtig Schnee !!!
> 
> Wünsche Euch natürlich auch allen ein frohes, besinnliches Weihnachtsfest und einen Weihnachtsmann mit einem dicken Sack



hallo! da braucht andreas doch nicht den weihnachtsmann. oder? schönes weihnachtsfest und guten rutsch!frank!


----------



## giantfranky (22. Dezember 2009)

hier noch ein paar  schwestern von kalle!


----------



## _torsten_ (23. Dezember 2009)

giantfranky schrieb:


> ... und guten rutsch!


Wie meinst du das?   War eben ca. 2 Stunden an der Elbe unterwegs - da konnte man sehr gut rutschen. Die Wege sind stellenweise total vereist.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Ich wünsche allen Radfreunden Mitteldeutschlands ein paar besinnliche Tage und frohe Weihnachten.


----------



## kalle1956 (27. Dezember 2009)

hi franky

Soso na wo kommen die schwestern jetzt her??
Hab auch auch was wieder fürs auge und kalte wintertage


----------



## ohmtroll (29. Dezember 2009)

Mensch Kalle kauf Deinen Frauen mal was zum anziehen 

Achim und Alf haben sich über Weihnachten so fett gefuttert, dass sie zwangsweise auf Glatteis ihre Pfunde abtrainieren müssen: 






_(Foto von Alf) (Wie hat er das gemacht?)  _
Und sein Chef-Kommentar: *"Auebiker kehren niemals um"*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (29. Dezember 2009)

Ich hatte auch meinen "traditionellen" Brockenbesuch - allerdings am 27.12.
Auf dem Weg von Drei Annen Hohne über den Glashüttenweg war alles noch wunderschön, freundlich und easy ... 


























... aber oben angekommen, konnte man die Brockenbahn nur erahnen.


----------



## _torsten_ (29. Dezember 2009)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> *"Auebiker kehren niemals um"*



Ich habe das Bild auch gesehen und gedacht: Eben Auebiker!


----------



## Alf 77 (30. Dezember 2009)

man ist nirgens sicher 

Wünsche Euch einen guten Rutsch in 2010


----------



## kalle1956 (31. Dezember 2009)

Wünschen allen ne tolles neues jahr und guten rutsch in 2010
Euer Reiseminister Kalle


----------



## _torsten_ (4. Januar 2010)

Ich wünsche allen Auebikern und deren Freunde ein gesundes neues Jahr und immer genug Luft zwischen Felgen und Boden. 
Mögen Stütze und Verletzungen ausbleiben  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 und die Macht mit euch sein.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








@Reiseminister Kalle, was steht denn so alles an gemeinsamen Reisen, Touren und Wettkämpfen im neuen Jahr(zehnt) an?


----------



## _torsten_ (4. Januar 2010)

Das gab´s heute als verspätetes Weihnachtsgeschenk.


----------



## ohmtroll (5. Januar 2010)

Boaah Kerl jetzt bin ich platt 
Hab mich gerade gefragt wofür Du die Gabel brauchst.
Mal schnell in Deine Fotos gelunzt 






Oha oha. 
Sieht gut aus!
Racekiste oder was 

P.S. Du hattest also recht passable Weihnachten und nun auch ein schönes neues Jahr  **SMS Modus aus**


----------



## _torsten_ (5. Januar 2010)

ohmtroll schrieb:
			
		

> Oha oha.
> Sieht gut aus!


Danke, finde ich auch. Frei nach  


			
				cappulino schrieb:
			
		

> ... aber es darf auch schön sein


finde ich, ein Rad muss schön aussehen. 



Aber wieso 


			
				ohmtroll schrieb:
			
		

> Racekiste oder was


?
Das wird mein Alltagsrad.


----------



## Teddy (5. Januar 2010)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Aber wieso
> ?
> Das wird mein Alltagsrad.




Ein Racebike brauch er nicht da er nur aus Spaß mitfährt, aber zur Arbeit bringt das soviel Zeitersparnis, daß er sich jetzt frühs noch mal umdreht wenn der Wecker klingelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (5. Januar 2010)

Teddy schrieb:


> Ein Racebike brauch er nicht da er nur aus Spaß mitfährt, aber zur Arbeit bringt das soviel Zeitersparnis, daß er sich jetzt frühs noch mal umdreht wenn der Wecker klingelt.


Da hast du völlig Recht.  


Ab da es nun schon mal "hier" ist, man beachte die Wahl der Farben und denke an das Auebikertrikot.  Ähnlichkeiten u.dgl. sind rein zufällig und waren nicht gewollt.


----------



## tvaellen (5. Januar 2010)

Erst mal alles Gute im Neuen Jahr an die Auebiker vom Team Ostwest 

@ Torsten
wo hast du es dir geholt? Radscheune?
Da können wir uns ja mal ab und zu nach der Arbeit an der Leichtathletikhalle treffen und von da aus eine kleine Runde fahren. Ich fahre nämlich idR auch mit dem Rad ins Büro.


----------



## _torsten_ (6. Januar 2010)

tvaellen schrieb:


> wo hast du es dir geholt? Radscheune?


Ja, habe ich. 



tvaellen schrieb:


> Da können wir uns ja mal ab und zu nach der Arbeit an der Leichtathletikhalle treffen und von da aus eine kleine Runde fahren. Ich fahre nämlich idR auch mit dem Rad ins Büro.


Können wir gerne machen.  Allerdings habe ich in diesem Jahr noch nicht so viele Kilometer in den Reifen. Außerdem sind beide Räder derzeit nicht einsatzbereit: beim weichen ist der Dämpfer zum Vollservice bei toxoholics.de und beim harten fehlt noch die Gabel.


----------



## ohmtroll (6. Januar 2010)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Allerdings habe ich in diesem Jahr noch nicht so viele Kilometer in den Reifen.


In Anbetracht der Kürze des angebrochenen Jahres nicht verwunderlich 

Gestern mittag hab ich mein Radjahr begonnen.






Ich bezweifle allerdings daß diese *rschkalten Touren gut für mein Immunsystem sind...
Zum Indoorcycling kann ich mich einfach nicht überreden.


----------



## Alf 77 (11. Januar 2010)

Hey Leute, auch von mir noch ein nachträgliches frohes neues Jahr 2010 -
auch an das Team Ost-West, unseren Verbündeten 

Sorry das sich auf der Auebiker Homepage nicht viel tut zur Zeit !!!
Dafür haben wir nun endlich einen Blog. Über unsere Homepage könnt Ihr diesen erreichen.
Ein Blog hat den Vorteil das er alle Beiträge speichert und immer aktuell ist.
Außerdem könnten mehrere Leute diesen gestalten !!! 
Für mich einfacher allen gerecht zu werden und die Regionalstützpunkte Eichsfeld und Erfurt können Ihre Berichte mit veröffentlichen !!!


----------



## _torsten_ (12. Januar 2010)

Alf 77 schrieb:


> Ein Blog hat den Vorteil das er alle Beiträge speichert und immer aktuell ist.
> Außerdem könnten mehrere Leute diesen gestalten !!!
> Für mich einfacher allen gerecht zu werden und die Regionalstützpunkte Eichsfeld und Erfurt können Ihre Berichte mit veröffentlichen !!!



Hm?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Das kann man hier im Forum auch? Wo is´n da nun der Unterschied?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alf 77 (13. Januar 2010)

Im Forum musst Du ewig suchen, beim Blog bist Du immer auf der aktuellen Seite und alte Beiträge werden gespeichert !!! Nichts ist mehr weg !!!


----------



## ohmtroll (13. Januar 2010)

Wir können ja beides nutzen.
Hier im Forum finde ich es ganz gemütlich, aber für den zeitlichen Ablauf und zur Datensicherung ist die Bloggerei vielleicht nützlich.
Ähem, schöne Farben hat's im Blog 
@Alf: Kann man die Hauptspalte etwas breiter machen?
Damit man was schreiben kann muss man sich wohl bei google oder twitter anmelden?


----------



## _torsten_ (13. Januar 2010)

ohmtroll schrieb:
			
		

> Wir können ja beides nutzen.


Könnten wir. Allerdings denke ich, dass es nicht einfacher wird. Denn alles, egal ob man eine Webseite, ein Forum oder einen Blog pflegt und auf den neuesten Stand hält, kostet Zeit. Und bei drei Medien kostet es eben dreimal Zeit. Oder es geht eines bzw. zwei "unter" und man beschränkt sich auf das dritte ...



			
				ohmtroll schrieb:
			
		

> Hier im Forum finde ich es ganz gemütlich ...


Ich auch. 



			
				ohmtroll schrieb:
			
		

> ... aber für den zeitlichen Ablauf und zur Datensicherung ist die Bloggerei vielleicht nützlich.






			
				ohmtroll schrieb:
			
		

> Damit man was schreiben kann muss man sich wohl bei google oder twitter anmelden?


Ja, oder du nutzt einen vorhandenen Account (z.B. bei Yahoo!).




Unser Präsi wird´s schon richten.


----------



## Alf 77 (13. Januar 2010)

Torsten, ich brauch noch mal das Bild für den Passionsordner !!! Hab es beim einfügen versehentlich gelöscht !!!
@andreas, ich muss mal schauen ob das breiter geht !!!
Ein Blog ist von der Pfeldeg am einfachsten, Du brauchst nichts mehr extra sichern und hast gleichzeitig alles für die Ewigkeit gespeichert !!!


----------



## ohmtroll (13. Januar 2010)

Alf 77 schrieb:


> Ein Blog ist von der *Pfeldeg* am einfachsten ...


Hä   Qrgllschrkützp 

Streicht Euch mal bitte den *8.Mai *als Tag der *Eichsfeldquerung* an.
Wir fahren diesmal andersrum: _Sollstedt > Burg Hanstein_.
Da gibts zuerst die Trails auf die Mütze inkl. *Höhenmeter* 


Gibts schon ne Startaufstellung für den Kyffhäuser im April?
Man dat schleift ...

P.S. Und was ist überhaupt aus dem Grillschwein geworden? Gehacktes?


----------



## Alf 77 (13. Januar 2010)

oh, das soll ,,Pflege" heißen
Grillschwein ist bei Maik in der Tiefkühltruhe 
8.Mai nehme ich als Termin in unsere Homepage mit auf !!!


----------



## Alf 77 (13. Januar 2010)

Soooo, der Blog ist nun in die Auebiker Homepage integriert !

Alles lustige und aktuelle Dinge gibt es nur noch im Blog !!!

Dein Bild Torsten hab ich aus dem Forum geklaut und ist nun auch drin im Bereich Passion !!!

Anmeldung zum Berglauf macht jeder selbst, da wir im letzten Jahr trotz Massenanmeldung auch keine Vorteile dadurch hatten ! Einen Aufruf dazu gibt es über die Auebiker Homepage und in gleicher Form im Blog !!!
Es ist wieder mal teurer geworden beim Berglauf


----------



## _torsten_ (13. Januar 2010)

Alf 77 schrieb:


> Soooo, der Blog ist nun in die Auebiker Homepage integriert !


@Alf, da ist noch ein Bug auf der Webseite: Wenn du z.B. von der Startseite zum Kyffh.Berglauf navigierst und dann weiter auf den Blog willst, kommt folgender Fehler:

Not Found
The requested URL /0494049cfb110c502/index.php was not found on this server.


----------



## _torsten_ (13. Januar 2010)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Streicht Euch mal bitte den *8.Mai *als Tag der *Eichsfeldquerung* an.
> Wir fahren diesmal andersrum: _Sollstedt > Burg Hanstein_.
> Da gibts zuerst die Trails auf die Mütze inkl. *Höhenmeter*


Da bin ich doch nicht verfügbar.  
Na egal, dann gibt´s eben später eine Privatführung im EIC.
Ich denke, unser Präsi wird zu diesem Tag sicherlich wieder eine Idee haben und das ganze dann entsprechend "vermarkten".


----------



## _torsten_ (13. Januar 2010)

Alf 77 schrieb:


> Dein Bild Torsten hab ich aus dem Forum geklaut und ist nun auch drin im Bereich Passion !!!


Und ich dachte schon, du stellst das hier


 
auf die Webseite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teddy (13. Januar 2010)

@ torsten

Da ich am 8 auch nicht kann, da mein Junior an diesem Tag Geburtstag hat, müssen wir das auf eine privat Runde verschieben. 
So ist das wenn der Ohmtroll die Termine einfach so festlegt.


----------



## Alf 77 (13. Januar 2010)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> @Alf, da ist noch ein Bug auf der Webseite: Wenn du z.B. von der Startseite zum Kyffh.Berglauf navigierst und dann weiter auf den Blog willst, kommt folgender Fehler:
> 
> Not Found
> The requested URL /0494049cfb110c502/index.php was not found on this server.




Wie bekomme ich den denn weg ??? 
Das Bild haue ich noch rein , gebt mir noch ein klein wenig Zeit bis das alles locker läuft, dann werden wir so manche Dinge auffrischen und rauskramen


----------



## ohmtroll (13. Januar 2010)

Teddy schrieb:


> @ torsten
> So ist das wenn der Ohmtroll die Termine einfach so festlegt.



Jo mai fragts doch mal den Maik wann der denn kann und wann die OWE'ler zu irgendwelchen Rennen sind ...
Blieb nur noch der 8. über im Mai (* !*)



@Teddy: Die Streckenteile kennst Du eh schon in- und auswendig.
(Ascherode, Kirchworbis, Leinefelde)

@Torsten: Privatführung ist mir eine Ehre !


----------



## Teddy (14. Januar 2010)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> @Teddy: Die Streckenteile kennst Du eh schon in- und auswendig.
> (Ascherode, Kirchworbis, Leinefelde)



Was ist mit dem Rondel und dem schönen Düntrail???

Oder gibt es nur die Tour für weichgespülte?    Aber Du wirst das schon machen da ich habe gar keine bedenken.

Gruß Teddy


----------



## _torsten_ (14. Januar 2010)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> @Torsten: Privatführung ist mir eine Ehre !


Das klingt sehr gut und das werde ich gerne annehmen. Dafür gibt´s dann auch eine Revange. 
Und da nehmen wir Teddy und Peter mit.


----------



## ohmtroll (14. Januar 2010)

Teddy schrieb:


> Was ist mit dem Rondel und dem schönen Düntrail???


Bei Ost-West machen wir mal die "Nord-Route", also nördlich von der A38.



			
				Teddy schrieb:
			
		

> Oder gibt es nur die Tour für weichgespülte?


Da vertue Dich mal nicht mit den Anforderungen 
Der Düntrail ist anstrengend, weil er so wurzlig ist, geht aber fast horizontal.
Die Nord-Route (der Teil A) hat über 800hm bedingt durch einige Wellen über Bleicheröder Berge, Langenberg, Hardt, und Klien . 

Plan Teil A 2010 ist hier...


----------



## _torsten_ (14. Januar 2010)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Die Nord-Route (der Teil A) hat über 800hm bedingt durch einige Wellen über Bleicheröder Berge, Langenberg, Hardt, und Klien .


Da könnte (müsste) ich dann schon umdrehen und zurück fahren.


----------



## ronni (14. Januar 2010)

Hallo Auebiker, Hallo Mitleser,
der Termin ist für mich und unsere Italienstarter leider an dem WE der Rückreise. Das erste Halbjahr ist wieder mit Terminen vollgepackt und später gucken wir in die Röhre. 

Gruss aus WR


----------



## ohmtroll (14. Januar 2010)

ronni schrieb:


> ...
> der Termin ist für mich und unsere Italienstarter leider an dem WE der Rückreise...


Gut dann verstehe ich aber Maik's Terminzusage nicht.
Die anderen WE's im Mai und Juni sind in Eurem Kalender auch schon voll und Ende Juni sind schon Ferien.
Wegen mir können wir die Sache auf nen anderen Termin legen (Herbst?).
Vielleicht besprecht Ihr das im OWE und sagt bescheid?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teddy (14. Januar 2010)

Meinen Dienstplan für September bekomme ich zwar erst im August, aber ich denke das der Monat nicht so schlecht ist, wenn vorher die meisten nicht können.
Da ist meistens das Wetter noch schön und mit der Helligkeit geht es auch immer noch, denn es soll doch nicht schon wieder am Scharfenstein Schluß sein. Oder doch?


----------



## Rahmenbrecher1 (14. Januar 2010)

da kommt man ja garnicht im Kaffee Topf vorbei!
Trotzdem ist der Termin vorgemerkt!
Wenn ich bis dahin fitt bin dann bin ich dabei!

mfg Marco


----------



## ohmtroll (14. Januar 2010)

Rahmenbrecher1 schrieb:


> da kommt man ja garnicht im Kaffee Topf vorbei!


Ja Marco das ist wohl das größte Manko bei dieser nördlichen Route.

Aber wir können ja danach wieder andersrum und über Rüdigershagen fahren  

Oder man könnte auch mal 'ne "Eichsfelder-Kessel-Umrundung" machen.
Also nach dem Scharfenstein wieder Richtung Reifenstein, dann kommt man gegen den Uhrzeigersinn fahrend wieder bei Dir vorbei und kann über den Dün nach Sollstedt weiter... mit recht hohem Trail-Anteil insgesamt 

Terminlich bin ich weniger gebunden als Stefan oder Maik oder Ronni.
Das müßt Ihr Euch mal abkaspern.


----------



## Alf 77 (14. Januar 2010)

aber Ihr kommt schon zurecht hier ??? 

Ich erwarte eine schöne Ankündigung für die Querung mit allen Einzelheiten für die Homepage und unseren Blog. 
Wen möglich auch mit Bild


----------



## ohmtroll (14. Januar 2010)

Alf 77 schrieb:


> aber Ihr kommt schon zurecht hier ???


Heißt das Du kommst diesmal mit oder kneifst Du weil Dir die Strecke zu lang ist 

Und: Wie mit Bild? So ein Kalle's-Schwester-Bild oder ein Torsten-Bild?


----------



## Alf 77 (15. Januar 2010)

Kalles Schwester wäre mir da schon lieber 

Übrigens Ihr beiden, macht Ihr mit ??? Dann wäre in der Zukunft vieles leichter und aktueller !!!

http://www.google.com/support/blogg...r=41440&cbid=-1jx5cnnd8078i&src=cb&lev=answer

Es wird ein Teamblog und jeder von Euch kann dann Beiträge schreiben. Halbe Arbeit für uns alle und alles wird gespeichert.
Ihr benötigt aber dazu ein Yahoo oder google Konto !!!
Atta und Nico bekommen auch ne Berechtigung
Wenn der Blog läuft kommt er auf unserer Homepage auf die Startseite !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (16. Januar 2010)

Alf 77 schrieb:


> Ihr benötigt aber dazu ein Yahoo oder google Konto !!!
> Atta und Nico bekommen auch ne Berechtigung


Ok Nico's Heldenbild hat mich überzeugt  
(... muss schon ein harter Hund sein!)

Dem Auebiker-Teamgeist zuliebe werfe ich mich der google-Datenkrake in die Arme.


----------



## _torsten_ (16. Januar 2010)

Alf 77 schrieb:
			
		

> Kalles Schwester wäre mir da schon lieber


Was ist aber, wenn man schon eine Schwester hat? Ein Foto von ihr würde ich aber nicht veröffentlichen - da bekäme ich Ärger ... 



			
				Alf 77 schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens Ihr beiden, macht Ihr mit ??? Dann wäre in der Zukunft vieles leichter und aktueller !!!


@Alf ... da du mich gestern telefonisch schon danach gefragt hast und der Ohmtroll schon zugesagt hat, nehme ich an, dass dich der zweite sein soll.  
Antwort _(vom Sender Jerewan)_: Ja, aber erst mal ausprobieren. 



			
				Alf 77 schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr benötigt aber dazu ein Yahoo oder google Konto !!!


Ich würde dann versuchen mein "altes" Yahoo-Konto zu aktivieren.



ohmtroll schrieb:


> Ok Nico's Heldenbild hat mich überzeugt


Er ist im WP-Team Auebiker fast unschlagbar.


----------



## AUEBIKER (16. Januar 2010)

Hier ist ja ganz schön was los.


----------



## Alf 77 (16. Januar 2010)

Achtung , dass ist wirklich wichtig !!!

Geil Jungs, super das ich auf Euch zählen kann !!! 
Jetzt musst Du lieber Andreas nur noch Peter beibringen, dass er auch zum Auebiker - Erlesenenkreis gehört und auch er am Blog mitwirken soll !!!

Das Grundgestell unserer Homepage wird bleiben und ab und zu werde ich den ein oder anderen Ordner bearbeiten, aber die Hauptmusik spielt sich in unserem Teamblog ab !!! 
Die Grund-Homepage soll umfassende Informationen über das Team Auebiker, Singlespeed , Infos zum Thema Biken und Infos zum biken in den Auebiker Regionen Goldene Aue, Eichsfeld und Erfurt enthalten !
Also ein Gleichbleibendes informatives Grundgestell !!!
Das ist so die Idee die ich verfolge und ich hoffe das es gut und in Zukunft auch besser verteilt ist. Denn ich möchte das Barbarossas Landplage auch in Zukunft ein Gemeinschaftsprojekt bleibt ohne Diktatorische Hierarchien !!! 
Ich denke das dieser Schritt nötig ist um neue Auebiker-Wege zu gehen !!!
Wenn Ihr noch Ideen habt bitte lasst uns drüber reden.
Ich bin für alles offen und dankbar !!!

zum zukünftigen Blog:
Jeder der was erlebt hat, hat die Möglichkeit im Blog ein Bild mit Text zu posten !!! Wenn Ihr mehrere Bilder habt könnt Ihr Euch bei Flickr anmelden (läuft ebenfalls über Euer google Konto) und die Bilder im Ordner bzw. Benutzergruppe Auebiker abspeichern. 

Es wird sicherlich ne Weile dauern bis alles läuft, aber wir kriegen das hin !


----------



## _torsten_ (17. Januar 2010)

Stilleben ... oder einfach lecker ?!


----------



## Alf 77 (17. Januar 2010)

das wird Dein erster Blogbeitrag !!! (wenn es dann mal funktionieren sollte)


----------



## _torsten_ (19. Januar 2010)

Jetzt ist sie drin ...


----------



## ohmtroll (28. Januar 2010)

@Torsten: Zur Zeit bestes Wetter zum Ausprobieren Deiner Gabel. 
... aber zur Arbeit musst Du ja eh...

Und unserem Präsi wünsche ich gute Besserung - Winter und Erkältung gehören ja irgendwie zusammen - deswegen kann ich diese Jahreszeit auch überhaupt nicht leiden!
Winter? Find ich voll K*cke 

Dafür haben wir jetzt die Webseite neu: www.auebiker.de ist jetzt immer aktuell!
Am Design von Überschrift und Hintergrund müsste sich der gute sketcher noch mal zuschaffen machen. 
Da fehlen irgendwie noch die Kettenglieder/Ritzel vom Trikot !


----------



## _torsten_ (28. Januar 2010)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Dafür haben wir jetzt die Webseite neu: www.auebiker.de ist jetzt immer aktuell!



Wir wissen auch, wem wir das zu verdanken haben
..........|..........|..........|..........
..........|..........|..........|..........
..........V..........V..........V..........



ohmtroll schrieb:


> @Alf: Ohne eine blog-Struktur wird die Auebikerseite nie so cool wie die SiS-Seite.


----------



## Alf 77 (28. Januar 2010)

So Jungs morgen werden die Auebiker übrigens auf den Tag genau 4 Jahre alt 

Nochwas neues:
Mit meinem Kumpel Hoffer (übrigens der beim Tauziehn aufm Foto und selbst Auebiker) habe ich beim Treffen letzten Samstag was klar gemacht um endlich mal mit Euch feiern zu können.

Hier seine Nachricht:

Bleibt alles wie gestern Abend besprochen!
Samstag: 14:00 bzw. 15:00 Turnier der Freizeitmannschaften mit einem Auebiker Team,
ab 17:00 Auebiker Tour zum Kyffhäuser oder so,
20:30 Spiel um Platz 3 - Fußball WM auf Leinwand
parallel WM- / Auebiker-/ Discoparty mit Atta. Er hat bereits zugesagt!
Sonntag: 10:00 Frühschoppen, ab 14:30 Kinderfest mit Flatterschießen, Hüpfburg, Auebikerparcours und Musik von DJ Uwe. Auch er hat bereits zugesagt!
Läuft doch, oder? Meld dich mal....

Das heißt, wir machen zum Sportfest des WSV ca.17Uhr eine Auebiker Kyffhäuser Tour und anschließend können unsere Frauen auf dem Sportplatz mit uns zu Attas Disco tanzen 
Duschmöglichkeiten und ein paar Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten sind vorhanden und das Beste an der Geschichte, wir müssen uns um nichts kümmern. Bei den moderaten Preisen des Sportvereins könnten wir auch mal das ein oder andere Bierchen trinken 

Was haltet Ihr Beiden vom Auebiker-Ältestenrat davon ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (28. Januar 2010)

Super Idee.
Wikipedia sagt mir, Du sprichst vom 10.Juli, oder 
England gegen Italien 
Völlig egal wir fahren ja Rad 
Ist jedenfalls nach meinem Urlaub, wie sieht's bei den anderen aus?


----------



## Alf 77 (28. Januar 2010)

cool dann haben wir ja wieder gemeinsam Urlaub 

Wir fahren Rad und ein Teil spielt vorher am Nachmittag mit Fußball bei den Freizeitmannschaften. Dort stellen wir als Auebiker ein Team  Dabei sein ist alles !!! Atta hat mir auch versprochen das er im Auebiker Trikot Disco machen wird


----------



## _torsten_ (28. Januar 2010)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> ... Du sprichst vom 10.Juli, oder
> England gegen Italien
> Ist jedenfalls nach meinem Urlaub, ...


Also Spiel um Platz 3 ist Elfenbeinküste gegen Madagaskar 
und der 10. Juli ist nach und vor meinem geplanten Urlaub ...


----------



## Alf 77 (28. Januar 2010)

na das passt ja, schön das Ihr vor der Tour mit Fußball spielt


----------



## ohmtroll (29. Januar 2010)

Alf 77 schrieb:


> na das passt ja, schön das Ihr vor der Tour mit Fußball spielt


ha ha    netter Versuch


----------



## _torsten_ (29. Januar 2010)

Alf 77 schrieb:


> na das passt ja, schön das Ihr vor der Tour mit Fußball spielt


Wer sagt das?


----------



## ohmtroll (29. Januar 2010)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Wer sagt das?


Dein Präsi hat das gesagt


----------



## _torsten_ (30. Januar 2010)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Dein Präsi hat das gesagt



Es kann schon sein, dass er davon geträumt hat. 
Ich glaube aber nicht, dass ich Fußball spiele - vor allem nicht, wenn er (der Präsi) hinterher eine Radtour zum Kyffhäuser anführen will.


----------



## Teddy (8. Februar 2010)

@ torsten

sei doch mal für was neues offen.
außerdem sollst du nicht beides gleichzeitig machen, sondern altersgerecht eins nach dem andern.

@Alf

wenn mir meine Arbeit nicht einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht wäre ich auch dabei. Endgültige Zusage leider erst Mitte Juni.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alf 77 (8. Februar 2010)

geil, ich freu mich 
Denkt auch dran das die Frauen abends dazukommen sollen !


----------



## _torsten_ (8. Februar 2010)

Teddy schrieb:


> altersgerecht



Gut, dass du´s ansprichst. 
Ich denke, ich werde mich _altersgerecht_ auf meinen Altersruhesitz 





zurückziehen und das Leben genießen. Und ich glaube, dabei 
spielt dann Fußball im aktiven Sinne keine Rolle ... 


Und Alf, was meinst du damit, dass die Frauen abends dazu 
kommen sollen? Meinst du, sie sollen Frauenfußball spielen? 
Aber denke daran, _Trikot ausziehen_ wird mit einer gelben 
Karte geahndet. Welch sinnlose Regel!


----------



## ohmtroll (9. Februar 2010)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Aber denke daran, _Trikot ausziehen_ wird mit einer gelben
> Karte geahndet. Welch sinnlose Regel!


Ab 14.30 Uhr ist Kinderfest!
Also ist es schon besser, daß die alten dicken Männer ihre Trikots anbehalten.


P.S. Wer passt auf die Kinder auf? Die Damen kommen ja erst abends?


----------



## Princess2506 (10. Februar 2010)

Alf 77 schrieb:


> geil, ich freu mich
> Denkt auch dran das die Frauen abends dazukommen sollen !




hallöchen!
@ Alf: Da muss ich ja gleich mal meckern kommen... wie jetzt die Frauen sollen abends dazu kommen? Ich darf also net mit auf den Kyffhäuser kommen und das nur weil ich Brüste hab?


----------



## _torsten_ (10. Februar 2010)

Princess2506 schrieb:


> @ Alf: Da muss ich ja gleich mal meckern kommen... wie jetzt die Frauen sollen abends dazu kommen? Ich darf also net mit auf den Kyffhäuser kommen und das nur weil ich Brüste hab?


@Alf ... nun sieh mal zu, wie du aus dieser Nummer ... öhm Festlegungen,  Anordnungen oder wie auch immer ... wieder ´raus kommst.


----------



## Alf 77 (11. Februar 2010)

Princess2506 schrieb:


> hallöchen!
> @ Alf: Da muss ich ja gleich mal meckern kommen... wie jetzt die Frauen sollen abends dazu kommen? Ich darf also net mit auf den Kyffhäuser kommen und das nur weil ich Brüste hab?



Wie jetzt, Du hast Brüste ???

Nochmal an Euch, 
abends ist Auebiker/WSV77 Party mit dem Auebiker Discjockey im Auebiker-Trikot Atta. (welch ein wahnsinns Wortspiel )
Nach der Tour können wir im Sportgelände duschen und dann wird endlich mal gemeinsam ein Bierchen getrunken !!!
UND die Kinder könnt Ihr natürlich mitbringen, mache ich ja auch !!!
UND Abendbrot gibt es auch vom Fleischer Hartmut !!!
UND auch Brüste dürfen mit auf den Kyffhäuser
UND wir können, müssen aber nicht am Spass-Fußball-Turnier teilnehmen
Und die Tour startet sicherlich schon gegen 16Uhr, wir feilen noch am Ablaufplan, vielleicht gehts auch in die Windleite oder den alten Stolberg !!!

Reicht Euch das, oder will noch jemand nen Einlauf ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (11. Februar 2010)

Wie ich sehe ist wieder alles unklar.  



			
				Alf 77 schrieb:
			
		

> abends ist Auebiker/WSV77 Party mit dem Auebiker Discjockey im Auebiker-Trikot Atta. (welch ein wahnsinns Wortspiel )


Wie lange hast du dafür gebraucht? 



			
				Alf 77 schrieb:
			
		

> ... mal gemeinsam ein Bierchen getrunken !!!


Gemeinsam eins? 



			
				Alf 77 schrieb:
			
		

> ... brot gibt es auch vom Fleischer Hartmut !!!


Brot bei Fleischer? 



			
				Alf 77 schrieb:
			
		

> ...auch Brüste dürfen mit auf den Kyffhäuser


Und der Rest? 



			
				Alf 77 schrieb:
			
		

> ... wir können, müssen aber nicht am Spass-Fußball-Turnier teilnehmen


Das überlassen wir doch lieber der jüngeren Generation. 



			
				Alf 77 schrieb:
			
		

> ... die Tour startet sicherlich schon gegen 16Uhr, wir feilen noch am Ablaufplan, vielleicht gehts auch in die Windleite oder den alten Stolberg !!!


Sag uns einfach wann wir wo sein sollen und wenn wir´s einrichten können sind wir da.  Alles andere klären wir vor Ort. Ach ja, interessant wäre noch die Frage, wohin die Radtour gehen soll und ob ich ein oder zwei Räder mitbringen muss. 



			
				Alf 77 schrieb:
			
		

> Reicht Euch das, oder will noch jemand nen Einlauf ???


Einen Einlauf? Nö, lieber einen Auflauf! 


Ach ja, das Wetter für Juli nach dem Hundertjährigen Kalender:
01.-08. Juli: wenig Sonne, abgekühlt, oft kalte Nächte
09.-11. Juli: jetzt heißes Wetter, wenig Regen
12. bis Ende: Das Wasser des Regens fehlt, trotz abgekühlter Nachte - viel Dürre.


----------



## ohmtroll (11. Februar 2010)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Ach ja, das Wetter für Juli nach dem Hundertjährigen Kalender:
> ... Dürre.



Von mir aus auch Dürre, sag mir lieber wann der Winter aufhört!


----------



## _torsten_ (11. Februar 2010)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> ... sag mir lieber wann der Winter aufhört!


... aus meteorologischer Sicht am 01. März 2010
... aus kalendarischer Sicht am 20. März 2010 um 18:32 (MEZ)

Wolltest du DAS jetzt wissen? 

Ansonsten Zitat aus Kalender 2010:
_Der Winter bis 21. März:
Weniger feucht als trocken, doch ziemlich kalt. Die manchmal große Kälte wird unterbrochen durch Regen und Schnee, welche abwechseln._


----------



## ohmtroll (15. Februar 2010)

Hab gehört in Rüdigershagen gibts nen neuen Auebiker.
Ob er schon mit zum Kinderfest kommen kann, weiß ich nicht 

Jedenfalls einen herzlichen Glückwunsch an Mama und Papa Rahmenbrecher zum Familienzuwachs !


----------



## _torsten_ (15. Februar 2010)

Da will ich mich den Glückwünschen mal anschließen und dem jungen Erdenbürger sagen:


----------



## Rahmenbrecher1 (15. Februar 2010)

Wir werden auf jeden Fall versuchen zum sportfest zu kommen zumal unser grosser ein ganz wilder Laufradfahrer ist!

Das hab ich mir schon in den Terminkalender eingetragen!

Morgen kommt Mama rahmenbrecher nach Hause und am WE wahrscheinlich unser Junior der leider nach Göttingen gebracht werden musste!

mfg Marco


----------



## Alf 77 (16. Februar 2010)

Rahmenbrecher, alles erdenklich Gute für Deinen Nachwuchs und natürlich auch für Euch !!!


----------



## ChurchAngel (17. Februar 2010)

Hallo leutz,

da schließ ich meine Glückwünsche zum Familiennachwuchs an!
Alles Gute für die Family!!!

Der Termin 10.07!!! ist schon ganz dick im Kalender markiert...
Wir sehen uns ...ich denke auch schon am 02.04...ich werd von der "Stillen Liebe" aus angreifen 

Habt Ihr dort schon einen genaueren Ablauf geplant, oder passiert das auf der Auebiker-Seite?


----------



## Messing (17. Februar 2010)

Hallo, bin jetzt auch an das große weite Web angeschlossen! Viele Grüße aus Wallhausen und herzlichen Glückwunsch an die jungen Eltern.


----------



## Alf 77 (18. Februar 2010)

ChurchAngel schrieb:


> Hallo leutz,
> 
> da schließ ich meine Glückwünsche zum Familiennachwuchs an!
> Alles Gute für die Family!!!
> ...



Nee, der Ablauf wird ähnlich wie im letzten Jahr Karfreitag sein. Treffpunkt am Kyffhäuser 10Uhr, Andreas holt mich auch wieder in Windehausen ab  und wir könnten Dich dann ca.09:30Uhr im Hammatal einsammeln wenn Du von der stillen Liebe kommst !

@messing - geil das Du endlich Internet hast als unser ehemaliger Frauenbeauftragter 

Mir geht dieses Mistwetter und die Dunkelheit mittlerweile tierisch auf den Sack !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (19. Februar 2010)

Messing schrieb:


> Hallo, bin jetzt auch an das große weite Web angeschlossen!


Hey hallo Mike!
Kann ich ne Bestellung aufgeben?
Ich hätte gern ne virtuelle Puddingschnecke 

@Mecki: Wo zum Geier ist die "Stille Liebe"?

@Alf: Ja ... aber Du darfst mich Karfreitag auch gern "ohne Gang" in Nohra abholen 
Und wer ist eigentlich jetzt Frauenbeauftragter? Kalle nicht, der ist Reiseminister... also...


----------



## Messing (19. Februar 2010)

Virtuelle Puddingschnecken sind wie Internetapotheken: braucht kein Mensch!!!! Nichts geht über individuelle Kundenberatung und ein solides Verkaufsgespräch im Fachgeschäft. Ich bin heute den 42. Tag rauchfrei und meiner Maus mega dankbar für die Unterstützung! Grüße an das schöne Eichsfeld


----------



## Alf 77 (19. Februar 2010)

Naja der neue Frauenbeauftragte wird auf jeden Fall eine Auebikerin.
Der erste und einzige männliche Frauenbeauftragte, hat ja gleich sein erstes Opfer abgeschleppt und an Land gezogen, jetzt wohnen die beiden zusammen und über Wallhausen hängt neben dem Gestank des Pilzhofes, eine Wolke der Liebe in der Luft - wo soll das denn noch hinführen 
Aber ich gebe zu, dass war auch alles von langer Hand durch den Präsidenten geplant und geschickt eingefädelt  
Ich bin froh das unser Team Bäcker endlich ne vernünftige Miezekatze an der Backe hat !!!


----------



## _torsten_ (20. Februar 2010)

@Mike, herzlich willkommen in der Welt der Chaoten. Und immer daran denken: die Touren der Auebiker gehen immer bergab und leicht gerade aus.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









Alf 77 schrieb:


> Naja der neue Frauenbeauftragte wird auf jeden Fall eine Auebikerin.


@Alf77, wie willst du denn den Frauenbeauftragten auswählen? Wenn´s aber eine AuebikerIN werden soll, hast du nur eine begrenzte Auswahl.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Zum Schluss geht die Wahl nach Wallhausen und Mike ist wieder in dieses "Amt" mit einbezogen.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Haben wir da etwas gekommt?  




Am besten ist, du machst jede AuebikerIN zur Beauftragten. Wofür? Wird sich finden. 





Alf 77 schrieb:


> ... wo soll das denn noch hinführen


... nach Wallhausen?!





Alf 77 schrieb:


> Aber ich gebe zu, dass war auch alles von langer Hand durch den Präsidenten geplant und geschickt eingefädelt
> Ich bin froh das unser Team Bäcker endlich ne vernünftige Miezekatze an
> der Backe hat !!!


@Alf77, wie lang sind deine Hände? 





Alf 77 schrieb:


> ... unser Team Bäcker ...


Kann man jetzt davon ausgehen, das Sketchers Energieriegel nun nicht mehr wie Eichsfelder Wurstbrote aussehen?


----------



## Alf 77 (20. Februar 2010)

bei der nächsten Tour gibt es Energie-Streuselschnecken vom geilsten Bäcker der Welt


----------



## _torsten_ (21. Februar 2010)

Alf 77 schrieb:


> bei der nächsten Tour gibt es Energie-Streuselschnecken vom geilsten Bäcker der Welt


Weiß er das schon?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... also das mit den Schnecken?


----------



## Princess2506 (21. Februar 2010)

@alf: Sreuselschnecken?? Iiiih! Pullernde Kriechtiere und die willst du auch noch gebacken haben (Hinweis: streuseln=Synonym für Pipi machen)???
das würde ich mir aber gut überlegen 

ABER: danke für deinen "ausgeklügelten" Verkupplungsplan, du hast den Posten als Trauzeuge auf jeden Fall sicher und unser erster Sohn heißt dann so wie du: ALF 

@torsten: Maik <- wird so geschrieben und nicht so -> Mike... (ich bin von Natur aus Klug*******r)

und zum Thema Frauenbeauftragte(r) - vielleicht machen wir ne Ausschreibung... oder stellen erst mal ein paar Kandidat(Inn)en zur Wahl auf, nachher fühlt sich sonst noch Jemand nicht gefragt... 

im Übrigen waren wir gestern mal mit den bikes unterwegs und ich bin schön in den Matsch gefallen, wie ich heute erfahren mußte, ist das aber fast "normal" wenn man mit Maik unterwegs is... 

heute gabs dann den Überraschungsbesuch bei Matthias Erhardt, der schon wieder ins nichtsozialistische Ausland verreisen will... Bilder folgen im blog, sobald Frank sie geschickt hat... 

wird Zeit, dass die Tage wieder länger werden und ALLE ihre Räder aus den staubigen Schlafzimmern - äääähm Kellern holen und die Auebiker mal wieder gemeinsame Runden drehen oder was meint ihr? 

Der Einzige, der sich wirklich tapfer gegen den Winter wehrt und auf sein Eingang-Rad steigt ist elPresidente, damit hat er seinen Posten wohl auf der ganzen Linie schwer verdient


----------



## ohmtroll (21. Februar 2010)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Weiß er das schon?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist doch egal. Wenn der Präsi das sagt ist das Gesetz 

Übrigens geht die Sache am 10.4. in Leissling doch schon ab 12 Uhr los mit einer geführten zweistündigen MTB-Tour.
Danni und die anderen wollen schon um 11 Uhr zum Pils trinken aufschlagen.

Zitat Zeitplan:
# 12:00 Uhr Start zur geführten MTB-Tour (ca. 2 Std.);
# 12:00 Uhr Technikparcours GHOST Kids Bike Cup (U9 - U15) Sportgelände Leißling;
# 14:00 Uhr Informationsveranstaltung zur Absage des MTB Bundesligarennens und Diskussion über die Problem und wie es weitergehen soll;
# 14:30 Uhr GEPLANT: Führung durch das Revier durch Mitglieder der Jagdgenossenschaft
# 14:30 Uhr ca. GHOST Kids Cup (U9-U15) XC auf flachen Wiesenkurs auf dem Areal des Sportgeländes;
# 15:30 - 17:00 Uhr ca. MTB- Ausscheidungsfahren auf der gleichen flachen Wiesenrunde (KEIN STARTGELD)

Was nuu?


----------



## Messing (22. Februar 2010)

Bei der ganzen Aufregung um das "verbotene" MTB-Rennen sollten wir nicht das einzige lokale Bike-Event an unserem "Hausberg" dem Kyffhäuser vergessen. Grundsetzlich bin ich für die Demo aber an beiden Veranstaltungen teilzunehmen ist nur mit Stress und Hetzerei zu schaffen. Es wäre gut, ein kleines Kontingent nach Leissling zu entsenden aber die breite Masse der Auebiker sollte beim Berglauf dabei sein. Sicher, die Startgebühr steigt jedes Jahr aber es ist unser Berg, unser Revier und es wird ein toller Spass! Susi und ich sind in Bad Frankenhausen dabei und der Backshop der Bäckerei Messing steht als Zentrale und Kaffeedepot selbstverständlich zur Verfügung. In diesem Sinne: Deus lo vult!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (23. Februar 2010)

ohmtroll schrieb:
			
		

> Was nuu?


Gute Frage - nächste Frage. 
Also aus meiner Sicht ist es (leider) nicht machbar am Kyffhäuser Berglauf um 08:00 Uhr zum MTB-Marathon zu starten und dann um 12:00 Uhr in Leißling die geführte Tour mitzufahren. Ich habe im letzten Jahr ca. 2:45 Std für die Strecke gebraucht und war also gegen 10:45 Uhr wieder am Ziel. Und in diesem Jahr fehlt mir die Fitness gänzlich. 
Außerdem starten ja die Nordic Walker (14 km) erst um 09:30 Uhr ... 



			
				Messing schrieb:
			
		

> Es wäre gut, ein kleines Kontingent nach Leissling zu entsenden aber die breite Masse der Auebiker sollte beim Berglauf dabei sein.


Wen würdest du denn nach Leißling schicken?


----------



## ohmtroll (23. Februar 2010)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Also aus meiner Sicht ist es (leider) nicht machbar am Kyffhäuser Berglauf um 08:00 Uhr zum MTB-Marathon zu starten und dann um 12:00 Uhr in Leißling die geführte Tour mitzufahren.


Eben, da hast Du recht. Das ist mir auch derb eng. 14 Uhr wäre noch ok gewesen, da könnte man sich etwas erholen.

Und Mike kann ich auch nur zustimmen: Kyffhäuser geht für die Auebiker vor.

Wenn ich die Bilder vom letzten Jahr sehe, weiß ich wieder, wie fix&foxi ich nach dem Rennen war.
Für mich selber würde ich es nach dem Rennen entscheiden wollen.

Man hätte ja in Leissling auch die ganzen Kids-Rennen zuerst machen können und die geführte Tour ab 14 Uhr.
Schließlich ist für die mitteldeutschen Auebiker der Berglauf eine feste Größe.

Möglicherweise möchten aber einige Auebiker nicht zum Rennen und lieber ne Tour machen. Evtl. Peter?
Da steht dann die Frage ob ich vielleicht auf das Rennen verzichte und mit Peter die Auebiker Farben in Leissling zeige.
Mit dem Auto fahren muss ich so oder so.
Aus der Ecke Sangerhausen/Mansfelder Land werden sicher einige zur Tour nach Leissling fahren.


und ähem P.S. ich hätte doch noch gern die zwei Fragen beantwortet bekommen:

@Mecki: Wo zum Geier ist die "Stille Liebe"?
@Alf: Ja ... aber Du darfst mich Karfreitag auch gern "ohne Gang" in Nohra abholen


----------



## Teddy (23. Februar 2010)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Und in diesem Jahr fehlt mir die Fitness gänzlich.



Also Torsten, dann ist ja alles wie letztes Jahr.




Ich werde erst um den 20.März wissen ob ich mitmachen kann oder wieder arbeiten muß.


----------



## _torsten_ (24. Februar 2010)

Teddy schrieb:


> Also Torsten, dann ist ja alles wie letztes Jahr.:lol


@Teddy, dieser Satz schlägt mich in meinem Selbstbewußtsein jetzt wieder total zurück. Ich werde dir die Rechnung meines Therapeuten schicken.


----------



## ohmtroll (24. Februar 2010)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Ich werde dir die Rechnung meines Therapeuten schicken.


@Torsten: Telefonrechnung ist evtl. billiger als Pillen 
@Teddy: Dafür daß Du im Winter auch nichts gemacht hasst, lehnst Du Dich aber weit aus dem Fenster 

Hab gestern mit Peter gesprochen, der mag nicht so gern zu einer Großveranstaltung. Das kann  ich gut verstehen.
Also grübeln wir mal weiter.


----------



## _torsten_ (24. Februar 2010)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> @Torsten: Telefonrechnung ist evtl. billiger als Pillen


Willst du damit sagen, dass ich dich anrufen soll? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 O.k. - überredet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teddy (24. Februar 2010)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> @Teddy: Dafür daß Du im Winter auch nichts gemacht hasst, lehnst Du Dich aber weit aus dem Fenster



Ich bin den Winter immer mit dem Rad auf Arbeit gewesen sowie jedes Jahr, also ist bei mir auch alles wie jedes Jahr.


----------



## Alf 77 (24. Februar 2010)

Ich sehe es genauso wie Maik !
Heute hat mir Achim zugesichert das er und Kalle sich freiwillig für Leißlingen melden und dabei sind !!! Achim kann gesundheitlich eh nicht am Kyff. starten.
@andreas: Du willst doch nicht wirklich Barbarossa in der _Schlacht um Kyffhausen_ im Stich lassen und zu einer Demo fahren ??? Das geht ja garnicht und schon garnicht als Vize  
Vielleicht bekomme ich ja Peter noch dazu beim Berglauf zu starten 

Ich persönlich will beim Berglauf gemeinsam mit Andreas mit dem Ssp starten. Selbst Hr.Heise unser selbsternannter Fit****er wird dabei sein. Alleine aus Windehausen werden wir mit 5 Startern anreisen.


Der Berglauf wird ne Runde Sache, wenn alles gut läuft, wird es nach dem Rennen noch einen kleinen Snack in unserer Auebiker-Bäckerei-Kantine geben. Vor dem Rennen gibt es Käffchen und die Kneipenradler haben sich für das Anfeuern der Auebiker schon angemeldet. Beim Netto können wir schön parken und wieder richtig schön als letztes Team provokativ in den Startblock rollen und die rasierten Beine erschrecken.
Das alleine ist die Reise zum Kyffhäuser wert 
Lasst uns alte Traditionen pflegen !!! Wir sind die Sieger der Herzen !!!

Achim und Kalle werden in Leißlingen schon für Schlagzeilen sorgen, da bin ich mir sicher 

Kurzer Ablaufplan zum Berglauf:
7 Uhr Treffpunkt Netto
bis 7.30Uhr Käffchen
7.30 Uhr Mannschaftsfoto (bitte auch mit den Auebikern die nicht starten können und es möglich machen könnten auf dem Foto dabei zu sein)
7.40 fertig machen für die Schlacht
7.50 langsames Einrollen in den Startblock
8.00 Start zum Berglauf, wir rollen das Feld von hinten auf !!!

Fotos macht Nancy, die Frau vom Präsidenten des WSV !!!

Nach dem Rennen spendiere ich ne Kiste heimisches Pils, es gibt evtl. noch einen Snack in unserer Bäckerei !


----------



## Teddy (25. Februar 2010)

Alf 77 schrieb:


> 7.30 Uhr Mannschaftsfoto (bitte auch mit den Auebikern die nicht starten können und es möglich machen könnten auf dem Foto dabei zu sein)



O.K. dann gebe ich Andreas ein großes Foto von mir mit. Dann bin ich ja doch ein wenig dabei, auch wenn ich durch die Arbeit verhindert bin.


Gruß Teddy


----------



## Alf 77 (25. Februar 2010)

Gute Idee, naja das richtige Mannschaftsfoto machen wir eh erst zum Sportfest.


----------



## _torsten_ (25. Februar 2010)




----------



## Teddy (25. Februar 2010)

_torsten_ schrieb:


>



Sollte ich das Kennen?


----------



## _torsten_ (25. Februar 2010)




----------



## _torsten_ (25. Februar 2010)

Teddy schrieb:


> Sollte ich das Kennen?



Ja, denke schon ...


----------



## _torsten_ (25. Februar 2010)

Und noch der dritte ...


----------



## ohmtroll (25. Februar 2010)

Das ist ja ein feines Training: Kasten Wippraer beim Fussballglotzen auf dem Sofa ausnuckeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (26. Februar 2010)

Ein Kasten war´s nicht, Wippraer aber schon.


----------



## ohmtroll (26. Februar 2010)

Alf 77 schrieb:


> @andreas: Du willst doch nicht wirklich Barbarossa in der _Schlacht um Kyffhausen_ im Stich lassen und zu einer Demo fahren ??? Das geht ja garnicht und schon garnicht als Vize


Ich möchte bitte gern keinen Titel und meine der Vize ist Achim, dewegen ist er per definitionem Delegationsleiter zur Leissling-Demo.
Eh sich der alte Kaiser in seinem tausendjährigen Grabe wegen mir rumdrehen muss, weil ich nicht zum Rennen erscheine, ...na gut dann also Schlammschlacht 
Ich hoffe ich schaffe es hinterher noch an die Saale um mit Danni und Udo ein Bier zu trinken. Wo ich doch ne Einladung habe.


----------



## Alf 77 (26. Februar 2010)

ich wollte auch nie einen Titel und heiße Präsi Also hab Dich nicht so lullig !!! Danach würde ich zur Demo evtl. mitkommen, aber den Berglauf für die Demo absagen - Niiiiieeeemals !
Aber Spaß bei Seite, wenn Du zur Demo fahren möchtest auch o.k.
Wir sind alles freie Biker !!!


----------



## ohmtroll (28. Februar 2010)

Alf 77 schrieb:


> ... hab Dich nicht so lullig !!!



Das kriegste wieder und ich weiß auch schon wo.*   
Geh schon mal trainieren  

* 18%, kein Kulpenberg in Sicht, 33:16 an Bord und ein Lächeln auf meinen Lippen


----------



## Alf 77 (28. Februar 2010)

ich freu mich drauf, aber unterschätze mich nicht !!! 
der Berglauf wird die Wahrheit bringen !!! 

Bisher haben folgende Auebiker bei mir fest zum Berglauf zugesagt:

Hr.Heise Fit....er mit dem Ssp, 
Patrick und Dirk die Auebiker Toyota Front 
Maik und Susi, 
Metzel, Michi und Christoph für die Auebiker-Kneipenradler, 
ALF gegen Andreas im Ssp-Wettbewerb 
Nicole und Ingo werden für uns laufen
Torsten und Susanne (?)

Ich denke das wir in diesem Jahr noch mehr werden können als im letzten Jahr und alle haben ein Trikot !!! Das wird wieder ne Feier !!!


----------



## ohmtroll (28. Februar 2010)

Alf 77 schrieb:


> ich freu mich drauf, aber unterschätze mich nicht !!!


Bei Deiner Übersetzung müsstest Du mir bis Steinthaleben schon weggefahren sein  
Aber ich werde mich festbeißen wie ne Fusshupe 


			
				Alf 77 schrieb:
			
		

> Hr.Heise Fit....er mit dem Ssp,


Oha ob wir da dranbleiben können? 
Wieso hab ich das Rad noch nicht gesehen? 
Übersetzung?


----------



## Alf 77 (28. Februar 2010)

er hat sein Ssp neu aufgebaut und ne edle weiße FunWorks Kurbel drangebaut und dazu ne weiße BMX Kette. Alles unter größter Geheimhaltung  Er wird uns seinen Bomber erst zum Berglauf vorführen.
Dranbleiben wird allerdings sehr schwierig !!! (jedenfalls für mich  )
Schön ist, dass das SIS Team komplett schon zum Berglauf starten wird !!!


----------



## _torsten_ (28. Februar 2010)

Alf 77 schrieb:


> ich freu mich drauf, aber unterschätze mich nicht !!!
> der Berglauf wird die Wahrheit bringen !!!


@Alf77 und Ohmtroll: Ihr beiden könnt ja am 02.04. zur Karfreitagstour schon mal einen Vorausscheid ausfechten ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Alf 77 schrieb:


> Bisher haben folgende Auebiker bei mir fest zum Berglauf zugesagt:
> 
> Hr.Heise Fit....er mit dem Ssp,
> Patrick und Dirk die Auebiker Toyota Front
> ...


Wenn ich dieser Torsten sein soll, dann kannst du davon ausgehen, dass ich um 08:00 Uhr zu MTB-Marathon starten will. Schließlich soll´s ja eine gemeinsame Klönrunde in der Bäckerei geben.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Allerdings frage ich mich, welche Susanne da neben mir geschrieben steht?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



@ Alf: Wenn du Jacqueline meinst, dann kann ich in ihrem Namen sagen, dass sie als »Beauftragte für Nordic Walking« wieder auf die 14 km Walking Strecke gehen will.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Alf 77 schrieb:


> Ich denke das wir in diesem Jahr noch mehr werden können als im letzten Jahr und alle haben ein Trikot !!! Das wird wieder ne Feier !!!


Meinst du? Wie wollen/sollen wir uns dort anmelden? Wieder als Sammelanmeldung über dich?


----------



## Alf 77 (28. Februar 2010)

Sorry, Sorry, Sorry, klar meine ich Jaqueline (richtig geschrieben ? )

Wegen der Anmeldung bin ich noch am überlegen. 
Wir können uns alle einzeln anmelden über die Berglauf-Seite, jedoch müssen die unbedingt alle Startunterlagen in einen Umschlag stecken. Dann können wir einen losschicken um unsere Unterlagen zu holen und es muss nicht jeder einzeln losrennen. Ich werde diese Woche dort mal anrufen und es klären. Bei der Sammelmeldung müssten alle schnell überweisen, dass ist meist das Problem da sich ja doch der ein oder andere erst kurzfristig entscheiden will !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (1. März 2010)

_chubika schrieb am 15.04.2002 um 12.31 zum Kyffhäuser Berglauf:_


chubika schrieb:


> Und fuer das Team mit den meisten Teilnehmern gibt es auch noch ein Fass Koestritzer.
> 
> 
> C.



Ist das in diesem Jahr wieder so?


----------



## HAWKI (1. März 2010)

.... ein Faß Bier - das klingt verlockend! Könnte sein, dass ich auch mal wieder mit dabei bin. Hab´s zumindest erst mal geplant. 

Und melde mich hier gleich schon mal für den Karfreitag an. 

Bis denne.... HAWKI.


----------



## Alf 77 (1. März 2010)

Leute wenn das so weiter geht, dann werden wir definitiv mehr Auebiker als im letzten Jahr !!! Freu mich auf Euch  !!!


----------



## _torsten_ (2. März 2010)

HAWKI schrieb:


> Und melde mich hier gleich schon mal für den Karfreitag an.


Steht denn die Tour am Karfreitag nun schon fest? Ist mir da etwas entgangen? 
Erbitte eine schriftliche Einladung mit genauen Angaben.


----------



## ronni (3. März 2010)

Hallo Auebiker,

die neue Rennsaison hat begonnen. Das OWE- Team möchte mit zwei 4er Team`s bei der 24 Stunden WM in Sulzbach Rosenberg starten. Auf Grund von Terminproblemen fehlen uns noch 2. Fahrer. Sollte in Eueren reihen Interesse bestehen oder bei Fragen bitte eine PN. Im vergangenen Jahr war dieses Race echt cool!!!

Gruß Ronald


----------



## Alf 77 (3. März 2010)

Hallo Ronni,
wenn Du möchtest kann ich Deine Nachfrage gern an alle Auebiker per Mail versenden.
Das wäre mal wieder eine gemeinschaftliche Heldentat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ronni (3. März 2010)

Hey Alf,
na klar hau ne Rundmail raus. Ist echt nen geiles Event, neue Helden braucht das Land  !!!

Gruß und danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Teddy (7. März 2010)

Hallo !!!

Weil ich noch nicht weiß ob ich beim Kyffhäuser da bei sein kann, dachte ich mir falls es doch noch was wird, willste mal ne " Trainigsrunde" machen und einen Blick ins bzw. Richtung Auenland werfen.
Das Wetter war am Freitag ja sehr schön. Also als die Kinder "verkauft" waren  ging es gegen 16.00 Uhr Richtung Bleicheröder Berge. Für einen Anruf beim Ohmtroll war es leider schon zu spät.
Bis kurz vor Buhla war es ein Traum aber dann der Anstieg ein Alptraum. Ich hatte nicht damit gerechnet was so ein paar Höhenmeter ausmachen können. Der Weg nach oben war so vereist oder die Förster hatten solche Rillen in den Schnee gefahren, dass ich Streckenweise schieben mußte, aber ein zurück gibt es für einen Auebiker nicht.
Oben auf der Höhe lies es sich halbwegs fahren.
Sehr gewundert habe ich mich über die Beschilderung, weil der Gebrarer Kopf jetzt mit Autobahnblick ausgewiesen ist. der Trail auf der Südseite war zum Glück schneefrei und lies sich sehr gut fahren. 
Und dann hatte ich den Blick ins *Auenland und zum Kyffhäuser*.
Also Ziel erreicht.

Über den Steilweg ging es dann nach Sollstedt und dann über die Strasse nach Ascherode und Breitenworbis zurück.

Da habe ich endlich mal daran gedacht auch ein Bild zu machen, aber die Technik beherscht mich total und ich bekomme es einfach nicht in den Text mit hinein.

Insgesamt war es eine schöne Tour mit wenig Kilometer ca.30  in ca. 2 Std. aber Kondition war schon gefragt.

Ich würde also den Kyff. Ma. überleben wenn ich denn dann könnte.

Ich hoffe also weiter und wünsche allen bis dahin eine Gute Zeit und Gesundheit.


Gruß Teddy


----------



## Alf 77 (7. März 2010)

Geile Sache Teddy
Hab ich Dir eigentlich schon eine Einladung für unseren Blog zukommen lassen ?
Dann könntest Du Deinen Tourbericht (evtl. mit Foto) dort veröffentlichen !


----------



## Teddy (7. März 2010)

Alf 77 schrieb:


> Geile Sache Teddy
> Hab ich Dir eigentlich schon eine Einladung für unseren Blog zukommen lassen ?
> Dann könntest Du Deinen Tourbericht (evtl. mit Foto) dort veröffentlichen !



Da muß ich mich an Andreas wenden das er mir mal alles freischaltet und erklärt sowie mir eine Gebrauchsanweisung erstellt.


----------



## ohmtroll (8. März 2010)

Teddy schrieb:


> Da muß ich mich an Andreas wenden das er mir mal alles freischaltet und erklärt sowie mir eine Gebrauchsanweisung erstellt.


Kommste mal mit dem Schlepptop vorbei. 
Hasts ja nicht so weit 

P.S. Kann eigentlich nicht schwer sein. Sogar Torsten hats hingekriegt 

@Torsten: Schon ne schriftliche Einladung für Karfreitag bekommen?
Ich auch nicht. 
Hab nur mit Alf drüber gesprochen, dass wir uns letztes Jahr zwischen 9 und 10 getroffen haben...
9.30 Uhr wär ok oder später?

Und für etwaige Touren an irgendwelchen Wochenenden um Erfurt oder so:
Bestell mal "anderster" Wetter! (Zeit hätte ich schon den ein oder anderen Tag!)

@Ronni: Das WE von Sulzbach muss ich wieder arbeiten, weil davor SiS und dann Alpen...


----------



## Alf 77 (8. März 2010)

Bis jetzt weiss ich ja selbst noch nicht ob man zu Karfreitag schon am Kyffhäuser biken kann. Zur Zeit sieht es dort echt krass aus.
Wenn alles gut geht fahren wir aber !!! Start würde ich 10Uhr vorschlagen,
dann ist es nicht zu früh für diejenigen die von auswärts anreisen.
Aufruf können wir ja über den Blog starten !!! Diese Woche steht da aber erst die Anmeldung zum Berglauf auf der Tagesordnung !!!
Hawki hat im übrigen heute zum Berglaug zugesagt 
Mal sehen ob wir Ihn und Peter als Guide für den Karfreiteg gewinnen können. Ich weiss nicht wirklich wo genau die Strecke da oben lang geht !


----------



## _torsten_ (9. März 2010)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> P.S. Kann eigentlich nicht schwer sein. Sogar Torsten hats hingekriegt




















 Ey, du bist ganz schön frech!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







ohmtroll schrieb:


> Und für etwaige Touren an irgendwelchen Wochenenden um Erfurt oder so:
> Bestell mal "anderster" Wetter! (Zeit hätte ich schon den ein oder anderen Tag!)


Hab ich schon. Aber es scheint nicht geholfen zu haben. Müssen wir mal kurzfristig telefonieren.




Alf 77 schrieb:


> Bis jetzt weiss ich ja selbst noch nicht ob man zu Karfreitag schon am Kyffhäuser biken kann. Zur Zeit sieht es dort echt krass aus.
> Wenn alles gut geht fahren wir aber !!! Start würde ich 10Uhr vorschlagen,
> dann ist es nicht zu früh für diejenigen die von auswärts anreisen.


März: 28.-31. trübe, regnerisch (*)
April: 01.-04. sehr schönes Wetter (*)
Danach ist´s im Kyffhäuser matschig, schmierig und rot. Aber das ist eigentlich nicht´s Neues. Und das werden wir vermutlich zum Kyff. Berglauf auch (wieder) haben. 
Grundsätzlich ist aber 10:00 Uhr eine gute Zeit. Da haben wir genug Zeit zum anreisen und können dann wieder an der Barbarossahöhle einen Imbiss einnehmen. 
_(*) 100jähriger Kalender_​



Alf 77 schrieb:


> Mal sehen ob wir Ihn und Peter als Guide für den Karfreiteg gewinnen können. Ich weiss nicht wirklich wo genau die Strecke da oben lang geht !


Ich würde mich freuen! 
@Alf, wie oft bist du da schon entlang gefahren? Du wirst es wiedererkennen!


----------



## Zoda (9. März 2010)

mit matsch haben wir ja jetz erfahrungen gell torsten...


----------



## HAWKI (9. März 2010)

klar bin ich am Karfreitag dabei, habe doch schon zugesagt. Wenn es zu grundlos sein sollte, bleiben wir eben auf Schotter. Was haltet Ihr davon, in Bad F. an der Therme zu starten u. vlt. nach der Tour in der Sauna zu relaxen?


----------



## _torsten_ (9. März 2010)

HAWKI schrieb:


> Wenn es zu grundlos sein sollte, bleiben wir eben auf Schotter.


Geht denn das im Kyffhäusergebirge? 



HAWKI schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr davon, in Bad F. an der Therme zu starten u. vlt. nach der Tour in der Sauna zu relaxen?


Das ist eine gute Idee! Allerdings kann ich da erst kurzfristig zusagen, je nachdem wer noch mit mir mitkommt und ob derjenige das auch möchte. 
Ich hoffe mal, dass diese Idee am Karfreitag nicht 80% der Einwohner von Bad F. haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (9. März 2010)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Ey, du bist ganz schön frech!



Hehe wusste ich dass Du mit ner Batterie von smilies antwortest 
Du weißt ja daß ich es nicht so meine 

Zu Karfreitag:
Die Kyffhäuser Südseite ist ja durch die Sonne meist trockener.
Vielleicht lässt es sich einrichten, daß wir evtl. die Streckenführung nicht ganz wie beim Marathon machen?
Also zb Querung Rothenburg zum Denkmal eher nicht, dafür auf dem Rückweg Geopfad mitnehmen, weiter Richtung Barbarossahöhle, essen, dann nach Bad F.
Hawki macht das schon  
Schön dass er  dabei ist 
Ich hoffe wir sehen zum Saisonbeginn auch alle anderen Auebiker, das wär ne prima Sache 

@Zoda. Der rote Schlamm ist ein besonderer Schlamm, wesentlich schlammiger als gewöhnlicher Schlamm, also schlammigstmöglicher Schlamm, mit sehr guten Färbeeigenschaften Typ "Rotbart" 
Dafür wurde das Singlespeed-Rad quasi erfunden.


----------



## Alf 77 (9. März 2010)

bei Eurer Streckenänderung denkt aber bitte an die Singlespeeder 
Bitte nicht ganz so steil !!!

Start in Bad F. wäre auch o.k., Sauna mal sehen - da seht Ihr ja meine Bierwampe 
Muss ich halt ein groooßes Handtuch mitnehmen


----------



## Franz81 (9. März 2010)

Karfreitag bin ich definitiv dabei. Beim Berglauf werde ich selbstverständlich auch wieder das Beste für die Auebiker geben . Vielleicht kommt mein Vater und noch ein Kumpel mit. Diese würden dann auch für die Auebiker starten.

@ALf: Wann wird denn die nächste Trikotbestellung in Auftrag gegeben? Ich bräuchte da noch ein paar Sachen.


----------



## Alf 77 (9. März 2010)

nächste Trikotbestellung nach dem Berglauf

geile Sache Franz, wenn Dein Vater und Dein Kumpel mitfahren dürfen sie sich dann auch Auebiker nennen und werden feierlich nach dem Rennen bei Fettbrot und Bockwurst in der Bäckerei aufgenommen 

wer mit uns kämpft, wird ein Teil von uns


----------



## _torsten_ (10. März 2010)

Zoda schrieb:


> mit matsch haben wir ja jetz erfahrungen gell torsten...


Du meinst doch sicherlich unsere Er*schieb*ungen. 
Denn *fahr*en ging ja nicht mehr. 




ohmtroll schrieb:


> Du weißt ja daß ich es nicht so meine


Na klar doch.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Alf 77 schrieb:


> bei Eurer Streckenänderung denkt aber bitte an die Singlespeeder
> Bitte nicht ganz so steil !!!


Wieso an *die* Singlespeeder denken? Bei Ohmtroll und Herrn Heise sehe ich keine Probleme ...  
Allerdings müsst ihr auf meinereinen Rücksicht nehmen.


----------



## HAWKI (10. März 2010)

Alf 77 schrieb:


> Sauna mal sehen - da seht Ihr ja meine Bierwampe
> Muss ich halt ein groooßes Handtuch mitnehmen



.... wegen der Bierwampe? Ich glaube, das ist nur eine Schutzbehauptung! Wir nehmen dir das Handtuch weg - dann wissen wir´s genau! 

...und Alf warum sollen wir (Rücksicht nehmen) langsam machen? Zuletzt habe ich nach meiner ziemlich langen Bike-Pause behauptet, daß ich in diesem Jahr bei NULL anfange. Seit Montag weiß ich, daß ich mich momentan noch im MINUS-Bereich bewege. Ihr werdet mich die Berge hochziehen müssen, wenn Ihr nicht stundenlang warten wollt!


----------



## _torsten_ (10. März 2010)

HAWKI schrieb:


> ... weiß ich, daß ich mich momentan noch im MINUS-Bereich bewege. ...


Dann sind wir ja schon zwei.


----------



## Physioterrorist (10. März 2010)

Hat jemand von euch den aktuellen Wetterbericht vom Possen? Möchte eigentlich nächste Woche dort am Rennen teilnehmen, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob ich nicht vielleicht doch die Ski mitnehmen sollte... 
Wie sehen denn die Streckenbedingungen zur Zeit aus?


----------



## Messing (10. März 2010)

Bin heute mal im Kyffh. unterwegs gewesen. Von Berga über Kelbra den Hüfler hoch, war bis auf die lieben und rücksichtsvollen Autofahrer alles gut. Ab da bin ich die Rennstrecke bis zum Denkmal gefahren. Die Forstwege sind alle, trotz Schnee und Eis gut befahrbar. Die Trails sind leider größtenteils durch Windbruch und hohen Schnee nur schlecht zu befahren. Die Forstleute sind schon fleißig am Aufräumen und Ende nächste Woche sollten alle Wanderwege und Trails frei sein. Zwischen Rothenburg und Denkmal liegen ca 8 Bäume auf dem Weg und es ist eine üble Schinderei da drüberweg zu kommen. Vom Denkmal zum Teich sind die Trails eine echte Herausforderung! Eis, Wurzeln und Baumleichen machen die Tour zum Höllentripp und man trägt das Bike mehr, als das man es fährt. Hier hab ich dann abgebrochen und bin über Tilleda und Brücksche Heide heim gefahren. Also Jungs die Waldautobahnen sind nutzbar und einer gemütlichen Sonntagstour zum Kyffh. steht nichts im Wege. Ich hab ein paar Bilder gemacht die morgen hier zu "bestaunen" sind. 

Im Übrigen: Zum Berglauf stellen die Fleischerei Schneider (Roßla), das Eldorado und die Bäckerei Messing für jede/n Starter/in ein kleines Starterpaket zur Verfügung! Das sollte für die nötige Motivation sorgen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (10. März 2010)

Messing schrieb:


> Also Jungs die Waldautobahnen sind nutzbar und einer gemütlichen Sonntagstour zum Kyffh. steht nichts im Wege.


-> Was heißt das genau? 
-> Willst du damit zu einer Tour aufrufen? 
-> Welchen Sonntag meinst du dabei?
-> Den kommenden Sonntag (14.03.)?
-> Wann wäre der Startzeitpunkt?
-> Wo wäre der Startpunkt?

Fragen über Fragen und (noch) keine Antworten.


----------



## Alf 77 (11. März 2010)

hab gerade mit Maik telefoniert, der Forst ist dabei die Bäume zu beseitigen.
Die Waldautobahnen sind frei, der Rest ist ne Katastrophe.
Außerdem behindert das Eis noch die Wege. 
Es gehen sicherlich noch zwei Wochen ins Land (und das ohne Regen) bevor man über eine Tour am Kyffh. nachdenken kann. Aber dann ist ja schon Karfreitag !!!
Am Sonntag werden wir aber sicherlich trotzdem ne kleine Runde drehen.
Wir warten aber erst den Schneefall morgen ab, der überall angekündigt wird

Am Possen ist es ähnlich wie am Kyffhäuser, im Wald liegt noch recht viel Eis
auf den Wegen.

Übrigens- bitte jetzt für den Berglauf anmelden !!!


----------



## _torsten_ (11. März 2010)

Alf 77 schrieb:


> Übrigens- bitte jetzt für den Berglauf anmelden !!!


Habe ich eben getan.


----------



## Messing (11. März 2010)

hier wie versprochen, die Bilder vom Kyffh.... 
Mit einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt zur Erklimmung "unseres" Berges sollten wir uns also noch ein bisschen gedulden. Vielleicht hat ja noch Jemand Lust, mit mir und Alf am Sonntag mal über die Waldautobahnen zu biken...?


----------



## Alf 77 (11. März 2010)

Harald Eisenwade hat sich für den Berglauf angemeldet


----------



## Teddy (11. März 2010)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Kommste mal mit dem Schlepptop vorbei.
> 
> P.S. Kann eigentlich nicht schwer sein. Sogar Torsten hats hingekriegt




@ Torsten

War heute beim Ohmtroll mit Schlepptop.

Er hat es mir genauso erklärt wie Dir auch.  Wenn ich jetzt noch halbwegs aufgepasst habe müßte ich jtzt im Blog meine dummen Sprüche mt Foto loswerden können.


Gruß Teddy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (12. März 2010)

Teddy schrieb:


> ... müßte ich jtzt im Blog meine dummen Sprüche mt Foto loswerden können. ...


Auf dass es voll werde!


----------



## Alf 77 (12. März 2010)

8

haben sich bis jetzt zum Berglauf angemeldet


----------



## _torsten_ (12. März 2010)

alf 77 schrieb:


> 8
> 
> haben sich bis jetzt zum berglauf angemeldet



+1 *)

*)  14,9 km Nordic Walking.


----------



## Alf 77 (12. März 2010)

wir sind überall, die werden sich wundern !!!


----------



## Alf 77 (14. März 2010)

10

+1

Windehausen ist stark vertreten


----------



## Messing (14. März 2010)

Bin zum Berglauf angemeldet. Die Erde wird beben wenn wir zum Start rollen und wir werden den Beinrasierten zeigen wer am Kyffhäuser das Sagen hat!!!


----------



## tvaellen (14. März 2010)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch den aktuellen Wetterbericht vom Possen? Möchte eigentlich nächste Woche dort am Rennen teilnehmen, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob ich nicht vielleicht doch die Ski mitnehmen sollte...
> Wie sehen denn die Streckenbedingungen zur Zeit aus?



Mein Teamkollege Ronald hat vor 2 Tagen mit dem "Orga-Chef" vom Possenlauf (T.Z.) telefoniert. Im Moment sind die Verhältnisse schwierig, viel Schnee und Eis ist noch im Wald. Das Rennen soll aber in jedem Fall statt finden, notfalls wollen sie partiell räumen und Splitt streuen, damit man fahren kann. Außerdem ist ab Mittwoch (endlich) ein Temperaturanstieg angesagt.

Ronald und ich werden dort sein, allerdings nehme ich alternativ die Laufschuhe mit. Wenn es mir beim Warmfahren zu gefährlich ist (habe keine Lust, mich bei so einem Warm up-Rennen auf die Schnauze zu legen), kommt das Bike in den Kofferaum und ich sortiere mich bei den Läufern ein. Diesen Winter bin ich eh mehr gelaufen als gefahren


----------



## Physioterrorist (14. März 2010)

Danke für die Info. Werde auf jeden Fall fahren, da ich aber noch nicht angemeldet bin kann ich ja, sollten die Bedingungen allzu schlecht sein, noch kurzfristig auf die kurze Strecke umsteigen.


----------



## Alf 77 (14. März 2010)

12

Maik und Christian haben gemeldet, z.Zt. stellen wir das stärkste Team


----------



## HAWKI (15. März 2010)

13  Startnummer 8711


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baralf (15. März 2010)

Wenn das Wetter weiter so zum :kotz::kotz:ist müssen wir uns noch Ski oder Panzerketten an die Bikes montieren.


----------



## _torsten_ (17. März 2010)

@HAWKI: Schön!  Ich denke mal, wir beiden Alterspräsidenten werden dann beim Berglauf die Nachhut bilden. Aber der olympische Gedanke zählt. Ohmtroll und Harald fahren ja außerhalb jeglicher Wertung.  Oder hast du heimlich für eine weitere Alpenüberquerung trainiert? 

@baralf: Schlechtes Wetter und knietiefen roten Schlamm sind wir doch zum Kyff-Berglauf gewöhnt. Ich habe nur einmal erlebt dass es staubtrocken war - und da bin ich nicht mitgefahren. 

@all: Die Anmeldung ist ja nun im Wesentlichen durch. Vllt gibt´s den einen oder anderen Nachzügler aus dem HZ und MSH. Gibt´s nun schon nähere Informationen zum Karfreitag? Was ist mit HAWKI´s Vorschlag zu Start und Ziel an der Therme in Bad F.?


----------



## HAWKI (17. März 2010)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Oder hast du heimlich für eine weitere Alpenüberquerung trainiert?




klar doch! Intensivtraining heisst das Zauberwort, um nachhaltig für ein Fitnesslevel auf höchstem Niveau zu sorgen! Ja ja... dazu gehört natürlich neben dem Konditionstraining auch die richtige Ernährung... eben gesundes Leben! Genau heisst das: seit Oktober ´09 bin ich sagenhafte 46 km auf dem platten Land gefahren (genau am 08. März diesen Jahres), ich habe unzählige Lila Papierhaufen entsorgen müssen, nachdem ich den süßen schokoladigen Inhalt ihren endgültigen Bestimmungen zugeführt hatte, eine nicht kleine Anzahl Krombacher-Bierkästen half meinen Flüssigkeitshaushalt zu regulieren. Und vielleicht sollte ich noch die stimmungsaufhellenden, hochprozentigen Mittel wie Jagatee oder Willy´s erwähnen, die bei der in aller Regel eingenommenen Dosis nach dem Skilaufen an den Apresskihütten eigentlich schon in den Bereich des Betäubungsmittelgesetzes fallen. Also macht Euch mal keine Sorgen: ich bin gut über den Winter gekommen!

Leute mir geht´s gut!

Ja und eine Alpenüberquerung steht tatsächlich auf dem Plan: ab 4. September geht´s durch die Dolomiten - bis dahin bin ich fit (hoffentlich)!


----------



## Alf 77 (17. März 2010)

Genial Lutz, geil das Du dabei bist !!!

Nico hat sich heute den Meniskus abgerissen und wird evtl. operiert. Er ist leider nicht dabei !

Damit sind wir wieder 12


----------



## _torsten_ (17. März 2010)

HAWKI schrieb:


> klar doch! Intensivtraining heisst das Zauberwort, um nachhaltig für ein Fitnesslevel auf höchstem Niveau zu sorgen! Ja ja... dazu gehört natürlich neben dem Konditionstraining auch die richtige Ernährung... eben gesundes Leben! Genau heisst das: seit Oktober ´09 bin ich sagenhafte 46 km auf dem platten Land gefahren (genau am 08. März diesen Jahres), ich habe unzählige Lila Papierhaufen entsorgen müssen, nachdem ich den süßen schokoladigen Inhalt ihren endgültigen Bestimmungen zugeführt hatte, eine nicht kleine Anzahl Krombacher-Bierkästen half meinen Flüssigkeitshaushalt zu regulieren. Und vielleicht sollte ich noch die stimmungsaufhellenden, hochprozentigen Mittel wie Jagatee oder Willy´s erwähnen, die bei der in aller Regel eingenommenen Dosis nach dem Skilaufen an den Apresskihütten eigentlich schon in den Bereich des Betäubungsmittelgesetzes fallen. Also macht Euch mal keine Sorgen: ich bin gut über den Winter gekommen!
> 
> Leute mir geht´s gut!



@HAWKI: Na dann ist ja alles gut ...  Wartest du trotzdem auf mich? 

@Nico: Alles Gute!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Ich war heute mal auf den Trails des Steigerwaldes spielen - sie sind schnee- und eisfrei. Allerdings gab´s ganz viele Stellen, da klebte mein Hinterrad im oder am Boden. Oder war´s doch meine Fittness? Ich seh schwarz für den Kyffhäuser ...


----------



## Kasebi (18. März 2010)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Ich war heute mal auf den Trails des Steigerwaldes spielen - sie sind schnee- und eisfrei. Allerdings gab´s ganz viele Stellen, da klebte mein Hinterrad im oder am Boden. Oder war´s doch meine Fittness? Ich seh schwarz für den Kyffhäuser ...



Hör auf. Das ist Jammern auf höchsten Niveau. So langsam wie ich in meiner schnellsten Phase kannst du gar nicht sein. Wenn du mir nicht glaubst frag Ohmtroll. Der kann ein Lied davon singen (Eichsfeldquerung letzten Herbst).  Wenn du wirklich langsamer sein willst brauchst du Steherqualitäten. 
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## ohmtroll (18. März 2010)

Alf 77 schrieb:


> Nico hat sich heute den Meniskus abgerissen und wird evtl. operiert. Er ist leider nicht dabei !


Das ist aber richtig Sch***   und wie kommt er jetzt an die Arbeit?
Wars beim Fussball?
Wie lange fällt er denn aus?

Er hätte die pace für uns "ohne Gang" machen können.

@Torsten, Kasebi: Da könnt ihr dann doch zu zweit rumeieiern und am Berg richtig abk*cken so wie Alf und ich


----------



## _torsten_ (18. März 2010)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> ... und am Berg richtig abk*cken so wie Alf und ich


Na dass ich nicht lache ... 
Ich erinnere nur an den 14. Juni 2009! Da ist ein Mann ohne Gang den Erfurter Marathon gefahren und hat alle anderen zwischendurch noch fotografiert - einschl. der Wegweiser(innen).   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Und ich war nicht derjenige ...


----------



## Teddy (18. März 2010)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> - einschl. der Wegweiser(innen).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@torsten

für die Wegweiserin hatten auch andere interesse. Von ihr war sogar ein leser foto in der TA. Ich glaube sogar es war der 3 Platz bei den Leserfotos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teddy (19. März 2010)

Hallo !!!

Habe heute meinen Dienstplan bekommen und man glaubt es kaum. *Ich habe frei.*
Da ich genauso schlecht im Training bin wie einige hier, denke ich mir ich passe da super rein.  Also ich ran an mein Gerät und siehe da ich habe es geschafft. 
Ich habe die Bestätigung mit der


*Startnummer
                                                       8732*


@ Alf 

bitte Unterlagen mitnehmen

Gruß Teddy


----------



## ohmtroll (19. März 2010)

Teddy schrieb:


> für die Wegweiserin hatten auch andere interesse.


So so. 
Dazu kann ich mir noch in Erinnerung rufen, daß ich an der Stelle schon ne Weile meiner Trinkfasche verlustig war, so daß der Speichel unverdünnt blieb.  


			
				Teddy schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe frei.


Ein Wunder ist geschehen! Halleluja! *


			
				Teddy schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich genauso schlecht im Training bin wie einige hier, denke ich mir ich passe da super rein.


Sag ich doch.

*P.S. Sieht so aus als würde ich den Radträger nutzen müssen für zwei Singlespeeder und ein Bergamont mit ner Delle


----------



## Alf 77 (19. März 2010)

Genial Teddy, somit sind die glorreichen 13 wieder vollständig 
und wir sind wieder das stärkste Team !!!

Nico muss wohl am morgen nach der Arbeit auf dem Hof vor der Garage gestürzt sein ! Der fährt bei Wind und Wetter und in der Nacht die gefährlichsten Straßen aber stürzen tut er daheim auf`m Hof- wieder typisch Auebiker 

Übrigens haben wir ein Angebot im nächsten Jahr Austragungsort des GBBC zu werden !!!

http://www.schlaflosimsattel.com/2010/03/die-ruckkehr-einer-legende/

hab heute schon mit Ingo telefoniert, wir basteln da gerade was


----------



## baralf (20. März 2010)

Ist denn Morgen eigentlich eine Tour geplant?


----------



## Alf 77 (20. März 2010)

Mal sehen wie das Wetter morgen früh ist, wenn dann 10Uhr in Görsbach.


----------



## baralf (20. März 2010)

Werde mal raus schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HAWKI (24. März 2010)

*Karfreitag:*

Habe heute mit unserem Häuptling (alf) gesprochen und wir haben schon mal festgelegt, daß wir unsere Tour am
*Karfreitag 10:00 Uhr in Kelbra am Stauseeparkplatz *
starten wollen. Es kommen viele aus der Gegend nördlich von Kyffhäuser-Mountain und reisen meist mit den Rädern an, deshalb hat diesmal Bad F. verlohren. Auf eine Strecke möchten wir uns noch nicht festlegen, das machen wir abhängig vom Wetter und ...... Fest steht Kyffhäuser und wir machen schööööööööööön langsam! Achso: bei totalem Mistwetter lassen wir auch die Tour ins Wasser fallen. Alf wird am Donnerstag (01.04.) 20:00 Uhr auf der Auebiker-Homepage sagen, ob wir fahren oder nicht. Deshalb guckt da sicherheitshalber mal rein! 

Grüße HAWKI.


----------



## _torsten_ (25. März 2010)

Damit hat sich die Frage nach der Sauna selber beantwortet! 


Aber eins ist noch wichtig: Erinnert mich bitte vor dem Verschließen meiner Autotüren, dass ich den Schlüssel am Mann habe. Nicht dass ich wie im letzten auf den Schlüsseldienst warten muss.


----------



## Alf 77 (27. März 2010)

Hi Jungs, in unserem Gästebuch hat jemand geschrieben ob wir einen Tourenvorschlag per GPS für den Kyffhäuser haben.
Die einzigen die so ein GPS Dingsbums besitzen sind Andreas und Lutz. Könnt Ihr den Leuten aus dem Norden evtl. helfen ???


----------



## HAWKI (28. März 2010)

Alf 77 schrieb:


> Könnt Ihr den Leuten aus dem Norden evtl. helfen ???



klar doch, ist soeben erledigt!


----------



## Alf 77 (29. März 2010)

Genial, vielen Dank Lutz


----------



## _torsten_ (1. April 2010)

HAWKI schrieb:


> Karfreitag 10:00 Uhr in Kelbra am Stauseeparkplatz


Die Wettervorhersage sieht ja recht gut aus:
Temperaturen knapp unter 10°C
Regenrisiko 9%. 
Ich denke mal, ich werde da sein. Aber trotzdem die Regensachen mitnehmen.


----------



## HAWKI (1. April 2010)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, ich werde da sein.



Du wirst! Alles andere wäre ein Straftatbestand! 

Bis morgen....


----------



## Alf 77 (1. April 2010)

Freu mich auch auf morgen ! Das Singlespeed ist geputzt, somit wird es ne laaangsame Tour


----------



## baralf (1. April 2010)

Alf 77 schrieb:


> Freu mich auch auf morgen ! Das Singlespeed ist geputzt, somit wird es ne laaangsame Tour


Wir werden es sehen wie laangsam die Tour wird.


----------



## DaEVO (2. April 2010)

wünsch euch viel Spaß,  wir werden ab 13:30 den Kyf unsicher machen.. Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnarchsack (2. April 2010)

Hallo Auebiker,

will mich mal kurz aus MSH zu Wort melden bzw. eine Frage zu den von Euch für 2010 anvisierten Terminen in den Raum stellen.

Wie ich auf Eurer Homepage lesen konnte sind wieder einige Touren langfristig angedacht aber terminlich noch nicht fixiert (Eichsfeldquerung, Bierholentour, Befreiungstour, Umrundung Goldene Aue, ...).

Sobald Ihr die Termine im Kasten habt, gebt uns bitte ne Info (ev. bitte auch per Email)!

Ich wünsche Euch einen schönen Saisonstart.

MfG schnarchsack


----------



## Alf 77 (2. April 2010)

Jo das machen wir. 
Will ja auch mal mit dem Schnarchsack biken gehen


----------



## Rahmenbrecher1 (2. April 2010)

Hab heute die erste Runde in diesem Jahr gedreht!
das ging noch ganz schön schwer!
Aber ich bin guter Ding das auch meine Fitness wieder zurückkehrt!

mfg MArco


----------



## Alf 77 (2. April 2010)

Soo Leute, leider kann man im Blog z.Zt. nichts bearbeiten.
Hier schon mal der Link zu den Bildern unserer Karfreitagstour:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/auebiker/sets/72157621393186795/


----------



## PeterGoldhammer (7. April 2010)

Hallo Auebiker, 
am Samstag hatte ich ordentlich Zeit um auf meinen Lieblingstrails  herumzufahren und eine Bestandsaufnahme zu machen. Von den 6 Stunden die ich unterwegs war bin ich nur 3 Stunden gerollt . Die andere Zeit habe ich Trails beräumt so gut es ging, musste Umwege  klettern und nach Luft schnappen . 
Einen so ledierten Wald habe ich noch nicht erlebt . Da ich ja an einer neuen Bier holen Tour arbeite, wird es also noch eine Weile dauern bis ich einen Aufruf starten kann, denn ich muss noch einige Male mit der Handsäge raus bis mir das gefällt. 
Am Kyffhäuserlauf werde ich nun doch nicht teilnehmen, dafür geht es mir noch nicht gut genug . Ich wünsche aber allen in Auebikertrikots startenden Bikern und Läufern maximalen Spaß, Erfolg und sturzfreies Ankommen . 

Grüße Peter


----------



## Alf 77 (11. April 2010)

die ersten Bilder vom Berglauf sind auf www.auebiker.de zu sehen !!!


----------



## Rahmenbrecher1 (18. April 2010)

Habe heute die erste kleine Runde des Jahres mit meinem Schokoradl gedreht!

Auf meinem Hometrail vom Rondelchen zum Tagebau gings schon ganz gut!
Und danach gabs zuhause  Wie sollte es anders sein frisch gebackene Eisenkuchen!!


MMMHHHHH lecker!

Mfg Marco


----------



## Teddy (19. April 2010)

Rahmenbrecher1 schrieb:


> Und danach gabs zuhause  Wie sollte es anders sein frisch gebackene Eisenkuchen!!
> 
> 
> MMMHHHHH lecker!
> ...



Bei der Kurzstrecke durftest du ja nur einen halben essen. 

Aber besser ne kleine Strecke als keine.


----------



## ChurchAngel (19. April 2010)

....apropos rondel und tagebau ... gibt es dieses frühjahr wieder ne eichsfeldtour?
bi derzeit terminlich sehr eingebunden und brauche etwas vorlaufzeit zur organisation

ist schon was in planung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (19. April 2010)

ChurchAngel schrieb:


> ....apropos rondel und tagebau ... gibt es dieses frühjahr wieder ne eichsfeldtour?
> ist schon was in planung?


Ja eigentlich sollte es der 8.Mai werden, hatte Maik mir im Winter noch vorgeschlagen. Das ginge bei mir auch. Aber von den Auebikern und vom OWE sind die meisten entweder an der Arbeit, am Gardasee, anderswo in den Alpen oder sonstnochganzwoanders.
Wir haben es zulezt am Telefon offengelassen, was wir am 8. machen wollen, kann kurzfristig entschieden werden.
Also jenachdem wer gern möchte Querung oder einfach nur Tour.
Ich hätte schon eine Idee.
Ansonsten bestünde auch noch die Möglichkeit, bei ner Tour im Mansfelder Land dabei zu sein.


----------



## Emil_Strauss (25. April 2010)

Einen schönen Gruß an alle Auebiker!

Ich habe gar nicht gewusst, wieviele von Euch auf dem Radweg NDH- SGH unterwegs sind...
Rennrad... Kinderanhänger...

Na jedenfalls einen schönen Gruß!

Tim


----------



## Alf 77 (25. April 2010)

Hey, geil vielen Dank !!!
Wenn Du möchtest komm doch einfach mal mit uns.
Termine unter www.auebiker.de !!!


----------



## _torsten_ (25. April 2010)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Ich habe gar nicht gewusst, wieviele von Euch auf dem Radweg NDH- SGH unterwegs sind...
> Rennrad... Kinderanhänger...



Wir sind eben überall!

Heute auch zu einer Trailrunde mit und von Peter von Sangerhausen aus in Richtung Wippra und durch den Südharz. Das Wetter war einfach traumhaft und zum Schluss hatten die 3 Auebiker Peter, Sven und ich 53.2 km und 1041 hm und einen gefühlten Trailanteil von 60% in den Beinen (@Peter, korrigier mich wenn´s mehr waren ). Die Tour hat ganz viel Spaß gemacht - herzlichen Dank an Peter - und meine erste in diesem Jahr mit über 1000 hm. Ich muss sagen, dass ich am Ende ganz schön geschafft war. Aber die liebervolle Verpflegung durch Katrin und Peter haben mich wieder aufgepeppelt. Auch dafür ganz lieben Dank. 

@Peter, ich freue mich schon auf eine weitere Tour in deinem Revier. Dann hoffentlich mit dem Ohmtroll und unserem Präsi.


----------



## P_van_de_L (26. April 2010)

Hi Mountainbiker, 
@ohmtroll wirst du am 08.Mai eine Eichsfeldquerung guiden? 
Oder bist du bei der Mansfeldtour ab Eisleben dabei? 
@ _torsten_ wie sieht es bei dir aus, hast du was gehört oder gelesen? 
Wie sieht es bei den Auebikern aus, gibt es da Tourvorschläge für den 08. Mai? 

Gruß P_van_de_L


----------



## _torsten_ (26. April 2010)

P_van_de_L schrieb:


> @ _torsten_ wie sieht es bei dir aus, hast du was gehört oder gelesen?
> Wie sieht es bei den Auebikern aus, gibt es da Tourvorschläge für den 08. Mai?


Ich weiß nichts genaues, habe mich auch nicht damit befasst.
Ich weile an diesem Tag in fremden Gefilden, also bin ich weder im Eichsfeld noch in Eisleben oder anderswo dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (27. April 2010)

P_van_de_L schrieb:


> @ohmtroll wirst du am 08.Mai eine Eichsfeldquerung guiden?
> Oder bist du bei der Mansfeldtour ab Eisleben dabei?


Mit Maik hatte ich vereinbart, daß wir das kurzfristig entscheiden, weil von den  OWE's+Auebikern an diesem Tag kaum jemand dabei sein kann.

Allerdings muss ich nach meiner heutigen kurzen Flachrunde sagen, daß ich gesundheitlich zu einer Ganztagestour nicht in der Lage bin.
Mir würde die Mansfeldtour, die ja erst mittags losgeht, voll reichen.
Mal sehen, wie es nächste Woche so geht...


----------



## PeterGoldhammer (28. April 2010)

@ohmtroll Gute Besserung mein Freund, das wird wieder 

Ich bin gestern abend mit unserem Präsi gefahren, den ersten Teil der Neuen Bier holen Tour, aber ich müsste besser sagen, er hat mich gefahren. Er ist superstark und nicht zu bändigen . 
Ich will damit aber nicht sagen, dass er unlautere Mittel benutzt, sondern dass er sehr effizient trainiert hat, alle Achtung Alf77 

In ein paar Wochen wollen Hawki und ich im kleinsten Mittelgebirge Deutschlands die ULT Tour anbieten. Da müssen wir den Termin gut abstimmen . 

Grüße Peter


----------



## Alf 77 (28. April 2010)

Du erst wieder Peter, bist ja selber fit wie ein Turnschuh 
es war gestern wieder ein herrlicher Singletrailabend im Land der Pyramiden. 
Peter hat extra den romantischen Vollmond bestellt, der auf dem Rückweg links neben der Sangerhäuser Pyramide stand - genial. Der ganze Abend war einfach nur herrlich !!! 
Ansonsten bin ich in letzter Zeit selten soooo viele aufeinanderfolgende Trails gefahren. Mit Peter hab ich vereinbart, dass wir nun mind. alle 2 Wochen ne Feierabendrunde um Sangerhausen drehen werden.


----------



## PeterGoldhammer (29. April 2010)

@alf77 oh hatten wir nicht wöchentlich vereinbart? Neue Strecke hab ich schon abgesteckt, muss mich nur erst wieder erholen 

Ich freue mich darauf mit dir abends noch loszuziehen um das Laub von den Trails zu wirbeln. Die Bäume werden ihre Äste heben, das Gras wird sich aufrichten, der Wind wird nur noch von hinten wehen und das Wild wird an den Trails verharren, wenn der König der Goldenen Aue selbst durch diese verwunschenen Jagdgründe streifen wird. 

Vielleicht hat nochjemand von deinem Gefolge Lust und Zeit  

Gruß Peter


----------



## _torsten_ (29. April 2010)

PeterGoldhammer schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat nochjemand von deinem Gefolge Lust und Zeit


Na ja, Lust schon. 
Nur liegt euer Revier nicht direkt vor meiner Haustür. Aber vllt ergibt sich da das Eine oder Andere ...  

Oder war ich (mit Gefolge) jetzt nicht gemeint? 

@Peter, ich wusste schon immer, dass du ein Poet bist.


----------



## Alf 77 (29. April 2010)

Poet ist untertrieben. Auf dieses Zitat stecke ich zu unserer nächsten Feierabendrunde 2 Flaschen Becks in den Rucksack 
Hat vielleicht jetzt noch jemand Lust mitzukommen ?


----------



## PeterGoldhammer (30. April 2010)

@_torsten_ mit Gefolge meine ich doch uns alle , das mit dem Gebietsversatz, oder besser, begrenzenden Enklaven die soooo weit weg liegen ist das wirklich schwierig. 

@alf77 so eine geschüttelte Hopfenkaltschale nach der Tour bringt sicher ein lustiges Foto beim Öffnen. 

Grüße Peter


----------



## Teddy (30. April 2010)

PeterGoldhammer schrieb:


> @_torsten_ mit Gefolge meine ich doch uns alle , das mit dem Gebietsversatz, oder besser, begrenzenden Enklaven die soooo weit weg liegen ist das wirklich schwierig.



besonders dann wenn es so kurzfristig ist man es gar nicht weiß.

Wenn ich es nur irgendwie einrichten kann, würde ich gern mal wieder die schönen Trails bei Dir unter die Stollen nehmen und damit ich mich nicht verfahre nehme ich gleich den besten Führer der Region, der in der letzten Zeit sich ein wenig rar gemacht hat, aber scheinbar auf dem Weg ist wieder ganz der alte zu werden.


----------



## PeterGoldhammer (1. Mai 2010)

@teddy Alf77 und ich werden es von nun an sicherlich kommunizieren, entweder hier oder bei den www.auebiker.de 
Natürlich würde ich mich freuen, wenn du dir mal wieder die alten und auch die neuen Trails, die so gefunden habe, anschaust . 
Wäre doch gelacht wenn wir das nicht hinbekommen . 

@alle übrigens waren wir gestern Abend ein lustiger, lautstarker, hungriger und durstiger Bikerstammtisch in Markl´s Pferdestall in Sangerhausen. Bernd dem Organisator sei dank . 

Grüße


----------



## ohmtroll (4. Mai 2010)

PeterGoldhammer schrieb:


> @teddy Alf77 und ich werden es von nun an sicherlich kommunizieren, entweder hier oder bei den www.auebiker.de


@Peter: Tel/Fax/PN/email Hauptsache bescheid geben! (1h vorher reicht)

@alle: Kleines Facelifting auf www.auebiker.de!

Vorschläge, was besser zu machen ist, werden gerne angenommen!
Und: NEIN, die Hintergrundfarbe wird nicht auf Pink geändert! 
Ausser Alf fährt bei SIS im Röckchen und mit Perücke, dann lasse ich mit mir reden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alf 77 (5. Mai 2010)

das kriegen wir hin Atta hat bestimmt ein schönes Outfit für mich  Ich bin dafür, Pink ist geil


----------



## _torsten_ (9. Mai 2010)

@HAWKI, dein Postfach ist voll. Ich kann dir keine PM schicken.


----------



## Alf 77 (10. Mai 2010)

Ohmtroll, alles Gute zum Geburtstag  Die Ehrenansprache vom Präsi auf www.auebiker.de !!!


----------



## PeterGoldhammer (11. Mai 2010)

Hallo Auebikerinnen und Auebiker, 
am Samstag waren der Ohmtroll und ich als Minimalabordnung der Auebiker bei der Mansfeld Tour in der Lutherstadt Eisleben. Start war am AH Bahlmann. Mike Weißenborn hat die Tour erkundet, zusammengestellt und mit Jörg Löffler zusammen geführt. Die beiden hatten für unterwegs am Hubertusstein noch ein Pfannkuchenessen mit Kaffee organisiert. Zur Strecke kann man nur sagen Trails, Trails, Trails. Kaum einer von den Zugereisten hätte sicherlich ein solches Potential im Mansfelder Land erwartet. Der Ohmtroll und ich sind uns einig, Schade für jeden der nicht daran teilnehmen konnte. Zu allem Überfluss hatten die beiden Organisatoren auch noch für die bestimmt 15 Teilnehmer Tisch und Bänke, lecker Bier und bereits gegrilltes am Zielort bereitstellen lassen. Wir beiden Auebiker werden wie jeder andere Teilnehmer noch eine richtiges Erinnerungsfoto und eine Teilnehmerurkunde erhalten. Viele Biker waren im Trikot der ortsansässigen Zwewwelworschtbiker erschienen. Durch die Bank weg, tolle Leute. 
Im nächsten Jahr findet wieder eine Mansfeld Tour statt. Eine Mail wird sicherlich rechtzeitig die Runde machen. 

Grüße Peter


----------



## PeterGoldhammer (11. Mai 2010)

Hi Biker, 
die eigentlich für heute Abend geplante Tour findet wegen Mangel an Beteiligung nicht statt. 
Grüße Peter


----------



## Teddy (11. Mai 2010)

@ Peter

am 8. wäre ich gern dabei gewesen, aber mein Sohnemann hatte Geburtstag und er hätte es mir sehr übel genommen wenn ich nicht dagewesen wäre.





PeterGoldhammer schrieb:


> Hi Biker,
> die eigentlich für heute Abend geplante Tour findet wegen Mangel an Beteiligung nicht statt.
> Grüße Peter



heute hätte wir zwei mehr sein können, wenn meine bessere Hälfte nicht eine Verabredung mit dem Ohmtroll hätte. 
Dadurch muss ich die Kinder hüten und falle genauso aus der Liste wie der Ohmtroll

Gruß Teddy


----------



## Bergarbeiter (11. Mai 2010)

Geburtstagsgrüße aus dem MansfelderLand!

Hoch soll er leben der OHMTROLL.
Hier noch nachträglich die besten Wünsche für's neue Bikerjahr.

DER WAHRE MANN, DER FÄHRT AUCH OHNE GANG!


----------



## Rahmenbrecher1 (11. Mai 2010)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag auch vom Dünrand an den Ohmtroll!

mfg Marco


----------



## PeterGoldhammer (14. Mai 2010)

@teddy für den 18.05.10 abends gibt es einen neuen Starttermin. Manche Dinge sind einfach wie verhext, frag mal den Ohmtroll zum gestrigen Tag. Oder besser nicht, erst nächste Woche. 
Gruß Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (14. Mai 2010)

PeterGoldhammer schrieb:


> Hallo Auebikerinnen und Auebiker,
> am Samstag waren der Ohmtroll und ich als Minimalabordnung der Auebiker bei der Mansfeld Tour in der Lutherstadt Eisleben.


Dazu hab ich noch eine handvoll Bilder zu dieser super Tour hier.
Daß es "Rund um Bischofrode" so ein schönes Bikerevier gibt, habe ich nicht gewusst. Kurze knackige Anstiege wechseln sich ab mit tollen trails, dazwischen Verbindungswege zum kurzen Verschnaufen.






Mit dabei auch Besuch aus Berlin.






Speziell nach diesem Stopp folgte der beste trail des Tages in Richtung Sittichenbach.

Für den prima Pfannkuchen und Kaffee am Hubertusstein möchte ich mich da noch einmal extra bedanken!





_Die Zwewwellewwerworschtbiker waren gut vertreten_





_Abordnung der Auebiker_

Ein großes "Dankeschön" auch von meiner Seite an *Tourguide Mike* (im Bild unten links) für die erstklassige Streckenwahl sowie an Lars für die Einladung!


----------



## Teddy (16. Mai 2010)

PeterGoldhammer schrieb:


> @teddy . Manche Dinge sind einfach wie verhext, frag mal den Ohmtroll zum gestrigen Tag. Oder besser nicht, erst nächste Woche.
> Gruß Peter



Ich ahne Schlimmes, denn meine Frau kam sich ziemlich versetzt vor.


----------



## ohmtroll (18. Mai 2010)

Arrghh... gestern hier versäumt:

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag, Teddy! 

Ich wünsche Dir Gesundheit, Freizeit, genug Pulver für Radteile und Urlaub sowie immer ausreichend dickes Alublech am Unterrohr 
Auf daß Du immer korrekt absteigen mögest (oder gleich draufbleiben)


----------



## _torsten_ (18. Mai 2010)

Von mir auch alles Gute! Ich schließe mich einfach mal an die Wünsche vom Ohmtroll an.


----------



## Alf 77 (19. Mai 2010)

ohhhhh mannnn, ich habs auch verpennt

Sorry Teddy - auch von mir die besten Wünsche zu Deinem Ehrentag !!!

Gruss ALF


----------



## Alf 77 (30. Mai 2010)

einen Super Ferienbericht von Lutz und Atta findet Ihr auf www.auebiker.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PeterGoldhammer (31. Mai 2010)

Hey Hawki, 
warum schreibst du nicht für die Bike, dafür können die dann welche von den geschliffenen und gestelzten Beiträgen mit nichts sagenden Bildern weglassen!
Super Geschichte -> fünf Sterne *****
Gruß Peter


----------



## ohmtroll (4. Juni 2010)

Ein Meisterwerk der Traillyrik zur Zeit im  Auebiker blog  :
Peters Bericht zur Pfingstmontagstour.






Nach Atta's Urlaubszeilen und Hawki's Impressionen vom Gardasee der nächste Hinweis auf die allgemein anerkannte These, daß Goethe heute Mountainbiker wäre  

Meine Fotos von der Tour sind hier.


----------



## ohmtroll (15. Juni 2010)

Auch wenn er sich in fremden Ländern befindet mit Schluchten so tief daß kein Handymast hineinsendet:

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag dem Erfurter Urgesteins-Aussenposten  *Torsten*  






Auf daß Du uns auf Deinem blau-weißen Element noch viele Sonnen und Monde weiter begleiten mögest.


----------



## _torsten_ (15. Juni 2010)

Na ja, die Schluchten sind hier nicht so tief und die Berge auch nur begrenzt hoch - also alles so wie ich´s mag. 
Aber wie du siehst, deine Wünsche sind angekommen. 
Danke, danke, danke ... aber wenn ihr nicht wärt, dann würde ich nicht so viele schöne Trails im EIC, Kyff und MSH kennen.


----------



## P_van_de_L (15. Juni 2010)

Lieber Torsten, 
alles Gute und vor allem Gesundheit und immer eine Handbreit Trail unter dem Stollenreifen zu deinem Geburtstag wünsche ich dir. 
Auch ich bin an den tiefen, Mobilfunkfreien Zonen gescheitert. 
Auf jeden Fall noch schöne Tage mit Jägi, den Alpen, der Verpflegung, den Trails, dem Panorama, dem Guide und deinem Element. 

Herzliche Grüße 

P_van_de_L


----------



## sketcher (15. Juni 2010)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag, alter Freund!
Viel Spaß und Erfolg auf allen deinen Wegen!  

skr.


----------



## Alf 77 (15. Juni 2010)

Torsten alts Haus 
Auch von mir alles Gute zu Deinem Ehrentag 
ein klitzekleiner Hinweis auch auf www.auebiker.de


----------



## Franz81 (16. Juni 2010)

Am Sonntag den 13.06 hat sich die "Rennrad-Fraktion" der Auebiker mal wieder zu einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt zusammen gefunden. Rainer, Heiko und meine Wenigkeit haben sich in Nordhausen getroffen. Danach sind wir nach Herreden gefahren und haben Harald abgeholt. Von dort aus ging es über Kehmstedt, Wipperdorf, Sondershausen nach Bad Frankenhausen auf den Kyffhäuser. Eigentlich wollten wir "gemütlich" dort hin fahren. Das gemütlich war dann doch etwas schneller und somit waren wir schon um 11.00 Uhr auf dem Kyffhäuser. An diesem Tag fand die Deutsche Meisterschaft der U23 statt (13. Rund um die Hainleite). Kurz nach 12.00 Uhr kam eine zweiköpfige Spitzengruppe als erstes über den Berg. Mit mehr als zehn Minuten Rückstand kam dann das Hauptfeld, welches schon sehr auseinander gezogen war, über den Berg. Danach trennten sich unsere Wege. Harald und Rainer haben sich mit ein paar anderen Nordhäusern auf den Heimweg gemacht. Heiko ist schon kurz nach der Ankunft auf dem Kyffhäuser wieder heim gefahren. Ich bin dann noch dem Hauptfeld hinterher geradelt, um vielleicht das ein oder andere Souvenir zu finden. Leider jedoch ohne Erfolg. Es war eine schöne Ausfahrt, zu der vielleicht in Zukunft noch einige Auebiker hinzu kommen.


----------



## _torsten_ (16. Juni 2010)

Erst einmal ein herzliches Dankeschön für die Glückwünsche. Ich hoffe, sie gehen alle in Erfüllung. 

Dann muss ich meine Aussage ... 


_torsten_ schrieb:


> ... die Schluchten sind hier nicht so tief und die Berge auch nur begrenzt hoch ...


revidieren. Wie man sieht, sind die Schluchten ganz schön tief und da ich oben stehe, die Berge auch ganz schön hoch.




Foto von der Schöpfwarte(Nauders) ins Inntal in der Schweiz.


----------



## ohmtroll (7. Juli 2010)

Nu Kids, jemand daheim?
Alle im Urlaub?
War jemand in Erfurt oder Biesenrode am Start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alf 77 (9. Juli 2010)

Die Zweite beim Frauen Rennen in Biesenrode hat mir versprochen, beim nächsten Rennen für die Auebiker zu starten 
Das war die Kleine von der Karfreitagstour


----------



## Rahmenbrecher1 (9. Juli 2010)

fahren am Sonntag Mühlhäuser Landgraben hin und zurück! feinste Trailaction! wenn jemand Bock hat sich noch anzuschliessen!

mfg Marco ausm Eichsfeld


----------



## ohmtroll (10. Juli 2010)

Alf 77 schrieb:


> Die Zweite beim Frauen Rennen in Biesenrode hat mir versprochen, beim nächsten Rennen für die Auebiker zu starten
> Das war die Kleine von der Karfreitagstour



 Du meinst Mandy?
Herzlichen Glückwunsch ...

Einen bekannten Herrn Kyffhäuser-Trailmeister habe ich auch entdeckt:







Die Körperhaltung lässt vermuten, daß Spaß dabei war


----------



## HAWKI (11. Juli 2010)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Die Körperhaltung lässt vermuten, daß Spaß dabei war



...genau dafür hatte ich das Startgeld bezahlt und war am Start getreu dem Auebiker-Motto: *...habt Spaß und lasst die anderen gewinnen!*

Und in Biesenrode ist der Spaßfaktor ordentlich hoch. Für einen Marathon gibt´s irre viele Trails und das ganze Dorf feuert an. Immer wieder eine geniale Veranstaltung!


----------



## Trialbiker82 (19. Juli 2010)

Oh die Auebiker!!!

Die Schnuppertour letztes WE im alten Stolberg muß unbedingt wiederholt werden.
Denn erstens hab ich mein neues MTB und nicht mehr die Leihreuse. Zweitens hats tierisch Spaß gemacht
Gruß Marcus


----------



## Alf 77 (22. Juli 2010)

Hi Marcus,

gibt es schon was neues wegen Deiner Bremse ???


----------



## Trialbiker82 (22. Juli 2010)

Hey Alf!!

Jupp, war gestern beim Händler und der hat mir die Tektro Scheiben montiert. Kein quietschen mehr. Die RX Scheibe war einfach zu dünn und beim dran schnippsen mit dem Daumen war sie die perfekte Stimmgabel

Übrigens das mit meinem Carver hat sich erledigt, der Ersatzrahmen war genauso sch...
Hab dafür ich ein CUBE LTD TEAM bekommen. Ist ein Qualitätsunterschied bemerkbar. 
Wann macht ihr wieder eine Tour in den alten Stolberg? Matthias und ich wären gern wieder dabei.

Gruß Marcus

Edit: Mein Helm ist auch gekommen


----------



## baralf (11. August 2010)

Hallo, hier herrscht ja gerade ein großes Sommerloch 
Es wird mal wieder Zeit das wir alle eine schöne Tour fahren, oder was meint Ihr.


----------



## Bergarbeiter (12. August 2010)

Die ZwewwellewwerworschtBiker stoßen deshalb am Sonntag mal in Richtung Auebiker vor- Tour zu Heimkehle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alf 77 (15. August 2010)

naja Sommerloch würde ich das hier nicht nennen.
Wir waren bei Schlaflos im Sattel. Auf www.auebiker.de fliegt fast der Blog auseinander


----------



## PeterGoldhammer (13. September 2010)

Hallo Bikerinnen und Biker, 
danke möchte ich euch sagen, für die tolle Stimmung , die Neugierde auf die Trails im westlichen Selketal , das fast strurzfreie Fahren auf schwierigem (weil nass) Untergrund und den Beweis der friedlichen Koexistenz  auf "Bernd´s vorfristiger Geburtstagstour". 4 Auebiker, 3 ZwewwellewwerwurschtBiker und 8 weitere ebenfalls unabhängige Mountainbiker und -innen waren gestern auf bisher weniger bekannten Trails zwischen Dankerode, Straßberg und Silberhütte unterwegs. Wir haben nicht nur den Umsatz in den Gaststätten am Birnbaumteich und in Dankerode auf neue Tagesumsatzrekode gebracht, sondern eben auch mal wieder Leben auf die teils verschlafenen Trails gezaubert. 

Macht weiter so

Peter


----------



## Teddy (13. September 2010)

@ Peter

Es war einr super Tour mit vielen netten Leuten.
Aber eine bescheidene Frage. Wo war es nass?

Wenn ihr am Ende so ausgesehen hätte wie der Ohmtroll und ich, dann wüsstes du was nass ist.
Am Ende waren es bei mir 119km.

Bis hoffentlich bald zur Nächsten Tour.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## _torsten_ (13. September 2010)

@Peter, wo waren wir eigentlich genau? Mein GARMIN hat mir ständig und immer wieder jungfräuliche Wälder, Weiden und Wiesen angezeigt. Bis auf einige wenige Wege gab´s da ja gar nichts ... 

Mit hat´s Spaß gemacht. Danke! Es war eine prima Tour mit 75% Trailanteil - zumindest gefühlt.


----------



## PeterGoldhammer (14. September 2010)

@ Stefan - also ich habe da mal so einen feuchten Glanz auf meinen schwarzen Stollen gesehen , außerdem bin ich auch mal gerutscht , nochmal außerdem hatte ich euch vor genau dieser Abfahrt gewarnt . 

Aber schön dass ihr gut angekommen seit 

@ Torsten - wir waren wirklich im westlichen Selketal , natürlich habe ich versucht euch so zu führen, dass es keiner wiederfindet . 

Du kannst das nächste mal dein Garmin gern wieder mitbringen 

Viele Grüße 

Peter


----------



## Teddy (14. September 2010)

@ Torsten

wo die Wege sind ist doch egal, da wir das sowieso nicht wieder finden.
Mich interessiert viel mehr wo man die Bilder finden kann ?

Deine Karte habe ich noch hat uns doch an so mancher Stelle weiter geholfen.


Gruß 
        Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergarbeiter (14. September 2010)

Meine Bilder sind an den TrailKönig "überwiesen".
Nochmal  und vor allem Danke an B.


----------



## schnarchsack (14. September 2010)

Ich schließe mich uneingeschränkt der Lobhudelei meiner Vorredner an!
Es war eine Traum-Tour auf wunderschönen Trails , die kein Ende nehmen wollten.

Hoch lebe der TrailKönig! - Möge er mindestens einmal pro Saison zu so einer Tour aufrufen!!

MfG schnarchsack


----------



## _torsten_ (15. September 2010)

Teddy schrieb:


> wo die Wege sind ist doch egal, da wir das sowieso nicht wieder finden.


Da hast du allerdings auch wieder Recht. Aber hoffen wir, dass es weitere solcher Touren gibt. Und wenn wir nur oft genug dort fahren, dann finden wir auch die Wege.  Allerdings macht´s mit solch einem Guide mehr Spaß. 



Teddy schrieb:


> Deine Karte habe ich noch hat uns doch an so mancher Stelle weiter geholfen.


Dafür sind Karten doch da. Navis sind gut, aber die guten alten analogen Karten sind schon etwas Feines.



Bergarbeiter schrieb:


> Meine Bilder sind an den TrailKönig "überwiesen".


Bekommen wir die auch zu sehen? 
Interessant wären auch die vielen Fotos vom Hübnbunny.


----------



## PeterGoldhammer (15. September 2010)

@ Bergarbeiter @ Schnarchsack @ Stefan @ Torsten 
Es ist für mich wirklich schön zu lesen, dass ich mit der Auswahl der Wege euren Wünschen entsprechen konnte 
Das setzt mich natürlich auch unter Druck, mir das nächste mal wieder solche Kombinationen gelingen zu lassen  
Gern kümmere ich mich um die Bilder, mit dem Bergarbeiter habe ich  auch schon Möglichkeiten besprochen. Nur wird es sicher noch einige Tage dauern bis ich euch sagen kann wo ihr es findet. 

Viele Grüße 

Peter 

PS: Ich hätte da noch eine Tour, die ein paar von euch schon gefahren sind, Zumindest in der alten Variante. Ich hatte euch da zwar mit dem Auto begleitet ... Hat jemand Lust da nochmal mitzukommen? Diesmal würde ich gern mitfahren


----------



## _torsten_ (15. September 2010)

PeterGoldhammer schrieb:


> PS: Ich hätte da noch eine Tour, die ein paar von euch schon gefahren sind, Zumindest in der alten Variante. Ich hatte euch da zwar mit dem Auto begleitet ... Hat jemand Lust da nochmal mitzukommen? Diesmal würde ich gern mitfahren


Also Lust hätte ich dazu, aber liegt da nicht ein Fluch über der Strecke ...


----------



## PeterGoldhammer (15. September 2010)

@ Torsten, deshalb fahre ich doch diesmal mit, dann können wir zusammen fluchen 

Grüße 

Peter


----------



## schnarchsack (15. September 2010)

PeterGoldhammer schrieb:


> ... Das setzt mich natürlich auch unter Druck, mir das nächste mal wieder solche Kombinationen gelingen zu lassen ....
> 
> PS: Ich hätte da noch eine Tour, ...



Lass Dich keinesfalls unter Druck setzen! Es muss nicht immer Steigerungen geben!

Ich hätte auch Interesse an einer Wiederholung der "Befreiungstour" - wenn es schon keine Wiederholung der "Eichsfeldquerung" gibt ... da war doch auch noch was mit ner Umrundung irgendsoeiner Aue - naja alles kann man nicht haben.
Mach doch mal Terminvorschläge für der Befreiungstour. An den nächsten 2 WEs kann ich leider nicht (MTBO im ML und Harzquerung).

MfG schnarchsack


----------



## Messing (19. September 2010)

*** Jahresabschlusstour 2010 ***



Liebe Gemeinde. Am Sonntag den 24.10. findet unsere Jahresabschlusstour statt. Wir treffen uns 10 Uhr in Berga auf dem Parkplatz vor dem Nettomarkt. Direkt an der B80 gelegen und auch nicht weit vom Bahnhof entfernt, sollten alle unseren Treffpunkt finden. Wir starten in zwei Gruppen. Wer möchte kann unter der bewährten Führung von Alf die Trail`s im Alten Stolberg abreiten. Alle die es etwas ruhiger angehen wollen fahren mit mir zur Wüstung Bernecke bei Uftrungen. Es kann also jeder, ob fit oder nicht, mitfahren! Nach ca. 2 bis 3 Stunden treffen wir uns alle in Rottleberode zum gemütlichen Teil der Veranstaltung. Bitte meldet euch rechtzeitig damit ich genügend Plätze in der Gaststätte reservieren kann. Unsere Frauengruppe hat sich schon angemeldet und wir würden uns sehr freuen wenn möglichst die ganze Meute dabei ist!
 Meine E-mail Adresse: [email protected]


----------



## ohmtroll (24. September 2010)

@Maik: Diese Jahr kann ich leider nicht bei der Abschlusstour dabeisein, da ich mit Familie im Kurzurlaub bin. 
Aber versprecht mir ordentlich Geikel zu machen und den dann auch noch zu fotografieren  

Beim morgigen EINZELKÄMPFER vom Verein Harz-racing in Ellrich sind ja bis jetzt vier Leute von uns angemeldet. 
Wer kommt noch mit? Start 10.00 in Ellrich, evtl. bin ich gegen 9 da.







Ein schönes Logo haben sie sich ausgedacht.


----------



## _torsten_ (24. September 2010)

Wenn dann die vier gemeldeten Auebiker die ersten vier Plätze belegen - wobei die Reihenfolge egal ist - und das Preisgeld einstreichen, dann ist die Finanzierung der Jahresabschlusstour gerettet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (24. September 2010)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Wenn dann die vier gemeldeten Auebiker die ersten vier Plätze belegen - wobei die Reihenfolge egal ist - und das Preisgeld einstreichen, dann ist die Finanzierung der Jahresabschlusstour gerettet.



Soso ich soll fahren und Du frißt und versäufst es dann in der Heimkehle 

Mach Dir keine Hoffnung - wie sagt Alf immer so schön:

*Habt Spass und lasst die anderen gewinnen!*


(oder hat er den von Ingo?)


----------



## _torsten_ (25. September 2010)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> wie sagt Alf immer so schön:
> 
> *Habt Spass und lasst die anderen gewinnen!*
> 
> ...


Wenn ich jetzt wetten müsste, würde ich sagen, dass der von Lutz ist. Ist aber egal. Auf alle Fälle hat der Spruch was.  Könnte ich mir fast in die Signatur schreiben. 

Wie war´s zum Einzelzeitfahren beim Einzelkämpfer? Bist du Rad gefahren oder doch eher geschwommen?  

Ich habe schon große Befürchtungen für die Thüringer-Wald-Tour morgen.


----------



## Alf 77 (26. September 2010)

Nee, nee Jungs den Spruch habe ich beim Patentamt registrieren lassen und der ist mir  nach 2 Bier bei der Ausschreibung 2009 zum Kyffhäuser Berglauf eingefallen nachdem fast jeder angerufen hatte, weil er so aufgeregt sei für das Rennen 
Der Spruch hat was und beruhigt ungemein 

Ist genauso geil wie Torstens ,, Barbarossas Landplage "


----------



## _torsten_ (26. September 2010)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Ich habe schon große Befürchtungen für die Thüringer-Wald-Tour morgen.


*Diese* Befürchtungen waren völlig umsonst. Dafür hat mich die Defekthexe erwischt. Und dazu schien die Sonne. 




Alf 77 schrieb:


> Ist genauso geil wie Torstens ,, Barbarossas Landplage "


Auch wenn´s nicht wichtig ist, aber der ist nicht von mir.


----------



## ohmtroll (26. September 2010)

Einen kurzen Bericht zum Ellricher "Einzelkämpfer"  gibts nun im blog.






Wer nicht dabei war, hat was verpasst...


----------



## _torsten_ (7. Oktober 2010)

Der ohmtroll und ich waren am Dienstag in den östlichen Erhebungen der Hainleite unterwegs. Wir trafen uns in Sondershausen und fuhren über die Höhenrücken und den Wipperdurchbruch zur Sachsenburg und zurück. Ein paar Fotos und eine kurze Beschreibung der Tour findet ihr im Auebiker-Blog.


----------



## Udo1 (7. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Auebiker,
ich wollte eben in eurem Gästebuch eine Anfrage stellen, ob die Sonntagstouren noch stattfinden. Leider wird mir von Norton 20011 immer angezeigt, das es eine "Böse Seite" ist und diese nicht geöffnet wird.
Ich würde gern den Alten Stollberg und die Badraer Schweiz etwas näher kennenlernen.
Hier meine Frage:
Wann und wo und um welche Zeit ist denn bei euch der Treffpunkt für die Sonntagsausfahrten? Wenn es die Zeit erlaubt würde ich mich gerne mal anschließen wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt, wenn es die Zeit erlaubt.


----------



## Alf 77 (7. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Udo, ich würde mich freuen wenn Du mal dabei bist !!!
Diese Woche fahren wir so weit ich weiss nicht !!! Aber am 24.10.2010 findet unsere Abschlusstour statt. Wir teilen diese Tour in zwei Gruppen auf und treffen uns anschließend in der Heimkehle !

http://auebiker.blogspot.com/2010/09/abschlusstour-2010.html


----------



## Udo1 (8. Oktober 2010)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Der ohmtroll und ich waren am Dienstag in den östlichen Erhebungen der Hainleite unterwegs. Wir trafen uns in Sondershausen und fuhren über die Höhenrücken und den Wipperdurchbruch zur Sachsenburg und zurück. Ein paar Fotos und eine kurze Beschreibung der Tour findet ihr im Auebiker-Blog.


Sehr schöne Tour die ihr da gemacht habt. Eine Durchfahrt durch die StOÜbPl in Sondershausen und Bad Frankenhausen sollte man in der Woche, also bis Freitag um 12:00 Uhr nicht machen. An den Wochenenden kann man in der Regel auf den Haupttrassen durch. Ist in der Regel immer an den Einfahrten zu den Übungsplätzen ausgewiesen, z.B. hinter der Kaserne in Bad F Zufahrt zum Mutzenbrunnen befindet sich so eine Hinweistafel.
Im Anhang mal die Grenzen der beiden TrÜbPl Bad Frankenhausen und Sondershausen. Für die Richtigkeit kann ich zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt nicht garantieren, die Schilder sind bindend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (8. Oktober 2010)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Eine Durchfahrt durch die StOÜbPl in Sondershausen und Bad Frankenhausen sollte man in der Woche, also bis Freitag um 12:00 Uhr nicht machen. An den Wochenenden kann man in der Regel auf den Haupttrassen durch.


Danke für die GPX Datei. Könnte man in OSM eintragen, allerdings weiß ich nicht wie das geht.

TÜP Sondershausen ist in OSM zu klein und falsch eingezeichnet.
Mit Teddy bin ich da mal an einem Samstag lang, an der L1040 und dann nach Osten an der Waldkante. War vom Weg her mistig wegen Sand bzw. tiefen KfZ Spuren. Die südöstliche Richtung zum Kannawurfer Kopf und Göllingen sieht auf dem Luftbild interessant aus wegen dem Trockenrasen.

Den TÜP BadF habe ich mal Sonntag mittags mit dem Rennrad überquert von Seehausen nach Seega.
Für den Weg zur Sachsenburg wäre evtl. die Durchquerung des Waldstückes am Bergrücken (letztes Stück Hainleite vor der Thüringer Pforte) entlang interessant. Aber wenn da wochentags schwere Offroad-Fahrzeuge unterwegs sind, kann man die Wege fürs MTB wohl vergessen. 

Betr. Alter Stolberg kann ich Dir die Abschlusstour nur empfehlen.
Ist ne schöne Strecke und in der Gaststätte Heimkehle ist es auch immer lustig


----------



## _torsten_ (8. Oktober 2010)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Danke für die GPX Datei. Könnte man in OSM eintragen, allerdings weiß ich nicht wie das geht.


Ich kümmere mich mal darum.

Danke, Udo!


----------



## ohmtroll (9. Oktober 2010)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Ich kümmere mich mal darum.


Ging aber schnell.


----------



## _torsten_ (9. Oktober 2010)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Ging aber schnell.


Es gefällt mir aber noch nicht so richtig. Da sind zwei Waldstücken im StOUePl, die überlagern das Militärgelände. Dabei sollten sich die beiden Flächen "mischen".


----------



## Udo1 (9. Oktober 2010)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> ...Betr. Alter Stolberg kann ich Dir die Abschlusstour nur empfehlen.
> Ist ne schöne Strecke und in der Gaststätte Heimkehle ist es auch immer lustig


Ja die Abschlusstour wäre ich gerne mitgefahren, an diesem Wochenende habe ich aber Enkelwochenende. Werde mit ihm dann eine Runde am Geiseltalsee drehen. Aber die Saison ist ja noch lang, bis zum 31.12. wird sich sicherlich noch ein Termin für Görsbach einrichten lassen.


----------



## Pastell (9. Oktober 2010)

Der Truppenübungsplatz in SDH ist recht nett. Besonders zu empfehlen ist der Segelteich zur Seerosenblüte und der östliche Rand (Kuhteich) mit feinem Blick auf den Kyffhäuser. Zwischendrin gibts irgendwo noch ein paar Erdfälle. Interessant auch noch der Blick auf Sondershausen von oberhalb der Schießbahn.
Für eine Begehung/Befahrung einfach mal den StandortFW anrufen. Ein Infokasten hängt aber auf jeden Fall am Waldrand zum Segelteich, keine Ahnung was da mittlerweile draufsteht, ist schon ein gutes Jahr her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (10. Oktober 2010)

Der Winterpokal geht (hoffentlich) bald wieder los. Wie sieht es in diesem Jahr mit Interessenten aus? 
Ich denke, wir werden mehrere Teams bilden. Unser Präsident hat mich "beauftragt" das erste Team zu bilden. 
Ich werde es *AUEBIKER-Team 1* nennen. Alf wird dann das *AUEBIKER-Team 2 *gründen. 
Damit stehen wir (wenigstens) in der alphabetischen Liste recht weit vorn.  
Zwei Interessenten habe ich schon, es wären also noch zwei weitere Plätze frei.


----------



## Hawksfire (10. Oktober 2010)

Ich mach mit ;->

Viel Glück Papa


----------



## tvaellen (10. Oktober 2010)

Nehmt ihr auf eure Jahresabschlusstour auch jemand von der "Konkurrenz" 
mit?


----------



## _torsten_ (10. Oktober 2010)

Hawksfire schrieb:


> Ich mach mit ;->


Ja mein Kleiner, du bekommst deinen Startplatz!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Hawksfire schrieb:


> Viel Glück Papa


Was heißt Glück?! Alter geht vor Schönheit.


----------



## Alf 77 (10. Oktober 2010)

tvaellen schrieb:


> Nehmt ihr auf eure Jahresabschlusstour auch jemand von der "Konkurrenz"
> mit?



Konkurrenz ??? Wir haben doch keine Konkurrenz 

Nach Rücksprache mit Maik wird es nicht wirklich ne anspruchsvolle Tour werden, weil wir es zeitmäßig nicht auf die Reihe bekommen !!!
Die langsame Runde geht gemütlich über Umwege zur Heimkehle (auch für Kinder geeignet) und die schnelle Runde geht 2 Stunden durch den alten Stolberg. Also für die Tour haben wir nicht wirklich viel Zeit, da wir um 14Uhr spätestens in der Heimkehle sein müssen. Ich versuche ein paar Trails einzubauen, funktioniert im alten Stolberg aber nur wenn es trocken ist, da auf dem Gipsboden das Wasser zu einer lehmigen Masse wird.
Infos je nach Wetterlage kurz vorher auf www.auebiker.de !!!
@tvaellen, würde mich sehr freuen wenn Du dabei bist, aber bitte nicht  allzuviel von der Tour erwarten !!!  Die Tour ist nur der Vorwand um einen Grund zu finden, um sich mal wieder gemütlich bei Wurst und Bier in der Heimkehle seine Erlebnisse auszutauschen.  
Ab 14Uhr können dann alle die nicht dabei sein können oder Eure Familienmitglieder dazustoßen !!! Aber gebt bitte vorher Maik bescheid !!!


----------



## tvaellen (10. Oktober 2010)

Danke für die Info und die Einladung, aber für eine 2 Stunden-Tour lohnt sich für mich die Anreise nicht und bei eurer internen Feier möchte ich nicht stören. Wenn ihr im Winter mal wieder eine längere Tour fahrt, sagt Bescheid.


----------



## _torsten_ (11. Oktober 2010)

*AUEBIKER-Team 1*

... ist voll
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




zählig.


----------



## Alf 77 (11. Oktober 2010)

tvaellen schrieb:


> Danke für die Info und die Einladung, aber für eine 2 Stunden-Tour lohnt sich für mich die Anreise nicht und bei eurer internen Feier möchte ich nicht stören. Wenn ihr im Winter mal wieder eine längere Tour fahrt, sagt Bescheid.



Naja interne Feier würde ich das nicht nennen, sind auch andere Biker mit dabei (evtl. Harz-Racing, Zwellewerworscht, Gonnabiker usw.) 
Ist halt nur ein Treffen mit kurzer Tour davor, dass wir beim Bier trinken nicht so ein schlechtes Gewissen haben müssen


----------



## ohmtroll (17. Oktober 2010)

@Alf: Wie ist der Spielstand bei Projekt 29?
Gerritt erzählte mir am Samstag, daß sowas auch mit Kannonendäils geht...







Und die Winterpokalseite ist auf, hab ich gesehen.


----------



## Alf 77 (18. Oktober 2010)

Pack aus das Ding, ich will es sehen 
Zwischenstand vom Projekt 29 auf www.auebiker.de !!!
Was hast Du Dir da geleistet, los, los, los ich bin neugierig !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (18. Oktober 2010)

Alf 77 schrieb:


> Was hast Du Dir da geleistet, los, los, los ich bin neugierig !!!


Tut mir leid, daß ich Dich erstmal enttäuschen muss, ich fand nur den Kartonaufdruck mit dem Zapfsäulenzeichen prima. 
Es dauert noch etwas mit meiner diamantenen Ratte.


----------



## _torsten_ (18. Oktober 2010)

ohmtroll schrieb:


>


Super! 




ohmtroll schrieb:


> Und die Winterpokalseite ist auf, hab ich gesehen.


Hab ich auch gesehen und das AUEBIKER-Team 1 ist gegründet.


----------



## Alf 77 (18. Oktober 2010)

das zweite Team ist gegründet

Auebiker - Helden der zweiten Reihe 

Noch 4 Plätze frei !!!


----------



## _torsten_ (18. Oktober 2010)

AUEBIKER-Team 1
Auebiker - Helden der zweiten Reihe

Na toll ... wie doof sieht das denn aus? Du hättest ja mal Bescheid sagen können, dass du was anderes vorhast.


----------



## Messing (19. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Torsten. Der Herr sagt:" ...und siehe die ersten werden die letzten sein und die letzten werden die ersten sein."


----------



## PeterGoldhammer (19. Oktober 2010)

Du hast recht Torsten, es sieht doof aus, der eine Teamname ist vorne groß und hinten klein und der andere ist vorne klein und hinten groß . 
Wir könnten ja auslosen wer die Trikots linksrum trägt 

Ich bin auf jeden Fall in deiner Mannschaft! 

Grüße Peter


----------



## Alf 77 (19. Oktober 2010)

PeterGoldhammer schrieb:


> Ich bin auf jeden Fall in deiner Mannschaft!
> 
> Grüße Peter



ja wie geil ist denn dieser Satz ??? 

@torsten - was soll ich anderes vorgehabt haben ??? Versteh ich nicht !!!
im übrigen kann man die Teamnamen noch ändern !!!


----------



## Alf 77 (19. Oktober 2010)

PeterGoldhammer schrieb:


> Du hast recht Torsten, es sieht doof aus, der eine Teamname ist vorne groß und hinten klein und der andere ist vorne klein und hinten groß .



Beitrag von ALF gelöscht


----------



## ohmtroll (20. Oktober 2010)

Alf 77 schrieb:


> ich würde mich in Zukunft über konstruktive Kritik mit ordentlichen Verbesserungsvorschlägen freuen !!!


@Alf+Peter:
Und ich würde mich darüber freuen, wenn ihr Eure Kinderkacke Scheingefechte woanders austragt als über den Teamnamen vom Winterpokal.
Gehts noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alf 77 (20. Oktober 2010)

Leider weiss ich bis heute nicht was überhaupt das Problem ist ! 

Beitrag hab ich gelöscht und Winterpokal-Team ist umbenannt !!!


----------



## Messing (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich sehe es so:Die Auebiker sind und bleiben Menschen die sich aus Freude am Radfahren zusammen gefunden haben. Wir sind alle Hobbybiker und nutzen das Radfahren als Ausgleich zum Alltagsstress. Mit viel Mühe, Arbeit und Einsatz ist es uns gelungen die Auebiker zum Inbegriff des Radfahrens im Südharz zu machen. Wer die Besucherzahlen im Blog betrachtet kann erahnen, wie interessant wir für eine breite Masse von Radlern sind. Die Teilnahme und/oder Durchführung von Wettkämpfen oder Rennen dienen den Auebikern zum friedlichen Wettstreit untereinander. Es geht nicht um Titel und Pokale, sondern um das Ausloten der ganz persönlichen Leistungs- und Leidensfähigkeit. Jeder kann, aber keiner muss bei den Auebikern dabei sein. Achtet die viele Zeit und Mühe die sich einige Wenige machen, um uns allen eine stabile und gut funktionierende Plattform zu schaffen. Unsere Internetseite ist ein top Aushängeschild und sucht seines Gleichen. Wir als Auebiker sind geachtet und genießen einen sehr guten Ruf. Diskusionen, wie sie derzeit laufen, sind mega schädlich. Alle Probleme, Sorgen und Nöte müssen und werden geklärt werden, aber bitte unter vier Augen und von Mann zu Mann. Es fruchtet nicht, sich per Mail zu bepflastern und jedes unbedacht gesendete Wort ist nicht wieder gut zu machen. Die Auebiker sind nicht der Turnierplatz persönlicher Eitelkeiten. Also bleibt sachlich und fair. Meine erste Tour mit den Auebikern ging damals gleich zum Auerberg. Trotz meiner schlechten Kondition blieb die Gruppe zusammen und ich habe eine super schöne Tour erleben dürfen. Seit dem weiß ich das Rücksichtnahme, Toleranz und Zusammenhalt die Auebiker auszeichnen und Herz und Seele unserer Gruppe sind. Also Leute macht es euch nicht unnötig schwer und lasst uns Radfahren. Sinnlose Diskusionen die nichts bringen überlasst dem Bundestag. 
Glück auf!


----------



## Alf 77 (21. Oktober 2010)

@messings maik - Du sprichst mir aus der Seele 

Ich glaub das Missverständniss mit dem Teamnamen konnte ich in unzähligen Telefonaten mit Torsten und Andreas klären  
Eigentlich war alles nur total bescheuert !!!

Zu den anderen Missverständnissen weiss ich nicht wirklich viel, werde aber im laufe eines Jahres als Präsi mit so manchen Dingen konfrontiert !
Der Eine beschwehrt sich das auf der Internetseite keine Touren mehr angekündigt werden, der Andere beschwehrt sich das wir uns am Kinderfest beteiligen und zum Sportfest mal Fußball spielen, dem Nächsten ist das Radtrikot zu lang, für den Anderen ist unser Ton zu rauh, der Eine jammert weil wir auf unseren Touren Cappuccino und Bier trinken und bei Schlammbein auf der Bühne stehen, der Andere beschwehrt sich über die Eintönigkeit unseres Blogs (obwohl jeder freigeschaltet ist und mitwirken kann)...  und und und - und immer hab ich es auf dem Tisch wenn jemand rumheult und ich sag Euch - genau DAS alles ist DAS was WIR sind und was wir brauchen- uns selbst feiern, biken, anders sein !!! 
Das ist nicht immer schön weil mir die Jammerei auch tierisch auf den Sack geht, aber ich glaub bei so vielen Radfahrern die so viele unterschiedliche Radinteressen vertreten ist das auch ganz normal !!!
Mir ist es auch wichtig, dass derjenige der zu einer Alpentour aufbricht genauso bei uns anerkannt wird, wie der Kneipenradler oder Trekkingbiker !!! Das ist unsere Toleranz !!!
Mir hat mal jemand gesagt ,, _ALF das wird niemals funktionieren Alle zu vereinen_ " und nun sind wir schon fast ein halbes Jahrzehnt in den Wäldern Barbarossas unterwegs. 
Die Lockerheit, Ungezwungenheit und Freiheit die uns Auebikern immer ausgemacht haben wird auch wieder einkehren, da bin ich mir sicher. 
Wenn nicht dann gründen wir einen Rennradverein mit pinken Radhosen !!!
Und ich gehe sogar noch weiter - es wird in Zukunft noch unübersichtlicher, noch unorganisierter und noch freier werden !


Und weil Du - jetzt nachdem fast alles geklärt war - mal wieder Benzin aufs Feuer gegossen hast, darfst Du beim Winterpokal nun auch mit Susi an meiner Seite kämpfen 

Das ist im übrigen ein Befehl vom Präsi 

Somit wären wir dann auch fünf im Winterpokal und können uns mit zwei Bäckern im Team einen ordentlichen Ranzen anfressen !!!

Sooo und wie sagt mein Freund Phaty immer - Maul halten und Rad fahren !!!


----------



## Teddy (22. Oktober 2010)

@ Maik

Besser hätte man es nicht sagen können. 


@ alle AUEBIKER

seht es so wie  in der Überschrift steht
" Rad*freunde* der Goldenen Aue "


Teddy


----------



## Alf 77 (22. Oktober 2010)

da fällt mir gerade ein, Euch in das wirkliche Auebiker Forum in unsere Hauptstadt Windehausen einzuladen. Das Windehausen Forum existiert schon seit einigen Jahren und dort gibt es auch einen Auebiker-Ordner und einen geschützten Auebiker-Ordner wo man unter Ausschluss der Öffentlichkeit diskutieren kann. Mein Freund Atta hatte diesen Ordner auf meine Bitte hin schon vor einigen Jahren eingerichtet. Jeder der dort drin ist bekommt von mir dann die Freischaltung in den geschützten Bereich !
Einige vorallem die Hauptstädter derr Goldenen Aue, die SIS Teilnehmer und die Kneipenradler nutzen diesen Ordner schon seit Jahren !!!
Übrigens ist der Ton dort noch rauher als hier


----------



## Emil_Strauss (30. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Auebiker,

wann fahrt ihr denn wieder mal?
wenns zeitlich passt, würde ich mich gerne mal anschliessen, wenn die Kondition es zulässt.

Grüße Tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (1. November 2010)

Ich habe heute meine ersten Winterpokalpunkte eingefahren. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn wir die eine oder andere Tour gemeinsam fahren können. Also macht mal Vorschläge. 

Heute Morgen um 08:00 Uhr habe ich im Einzelranking gesehen, dass die ersten Sportler schon 4½ Stunden mit dem Rad unterwegs gewesen sind. Und andere sind 12 Stunden am Stück auf dem Rad. Da kann man doch nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.


----------



## Udo1 (2. November 2010)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Ich habe heute meine ersten Winterpokalpunkte eingefahren. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn wir die eine oder andere Tour gemeinsam fahren können. Also macht mal Vorschläge.
> 
> Heute Morgen um 08:00 Uhr habe ich im Einzelranking gesehen, dass die ersten Sportler schon 4½ Stunden mit dem Rad unterwegs gewesen sind. Und andere sind 12 Stunden am Stück auf dem Rad. Da kann man doch nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.


Da kann ich Dir nur beipflichten, ZicoNr5, Platz 2, hat am 1.11. hargenau 2 x die gleich Zeit gefahren, eher komisch. Die Damen mit 12 h auf dem Sattel, na ja na ja na ja kann ich da nur sagen, so verbissen sehe ich das nicht mehr.


----------



## _torsten_ (2. November 2010)

Im Winterpokal-Forum wird ja über die Möglichkeiten oder besser Wahrscheinlichkeiten der Eintragungen diskutiert. Ich denke, da stimmen viele einfach nicht. Aber das ist ja jedes Jahr so.


----------



## Hawksfire (2. November 2010)

Meine Eintragungen stimmen


----------



## _torsten_ (2. November 2010)

Hawksfire schrieb:


> Meine Eintragungen stimmen


Das hat auch keiner angezweifelt. 

Aber falls ihr beide es noch nicht bemerkt haben solltet: es geht um Punkte sammeln, nicht um Einträge sammeln.


----------



## _torsten_ (2. November 2010)

ohmtroll im Winterpokal schrieb:
			
		

> Radfahren
> (Alf auf Friedhof getroffen)


 Was macht ihr beide auf dem Friedhof?


----------



## Alf 77 (2. November 2010)

das ist der Hauptumschlagplatz für seltsame Dinge


----------



## _torsten_ (2. November 2010)

Da frage ich jetzt besser nicht nach.


----------



## Alf 77 (2. November 2010)

ich hau mich weg, dass gleiche haben Andreas und ich auch heute gedacht !!!
Auflösung folgt demnächst auf www.auebiker.de


----------



## ohmtroll (2. November 2010)

Auflösung:

Konspirativer Treff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (2. November 2010)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Da kann ich Dir nur beipflichten, ZicoNr5, Platz 2, hat am 1.11. hargenau 2 x die gleich Zeit gefahren, eher komisch. Die Damen mit 12 h auf dem Sattel, na ja na ja na ja kann ich da nur sagen, so verbissen sehe ich das nicht mehr.


Jeder kann und soll das eintragen was er/sie möchte. Bei manchen wird das sicherlich auch stimmen. Bei anderen sicherlich nicht ...



XCRacer schrieb:


> *Einordnung Biken:*
> Alle Radfahrarten, bei denen es primär um Bewältigung von Distanzen geht, auf dem Rad ausgeführt werden und einen sportlichen Charakter haben.
> zB: Cross-Country, Marathon, Freeride (-Touren), Endurobiken, Rennradfahren, Trekkingbike, Rollentraining, Rad-Ergometer, Cyclecross, Downhill (nur reine Fahrzeit auf dem Rad!)
> 
> Ungültig ist: Rad schieben (zB bei Defekt! Dann eventuell Laufen!)



Da frage ich mich doch tatsächlich, wie man genau 6 Stunden Downhilltraining hinbekommt. Und das am Stück! Muss eine sehr lange Abfahrt sein. 

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/users/view/41821 am 02.11.2010


----------



## _torsten_ (9. November 2010)

ohmtroll schrieb:
			
		

> (Sattelstütze kaputtmachen)


 Was machst du denn? Brauchst du keine Sattelstütze mehr? 








 Ah! Du hast deinen Sattel am Oberrohr angeklebt, wegen der Gewichtseinsparung.


----------



## ohmtroll (10. November 2010)

In Worbis bin ich sitzend durch ein Schlagloch, da machts "peng" ...
... 

Zum Kürzen und Kleben ist das Teil zu kurz (22cm)


----------



## _torsten_ (10. November 2010)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> In Worbis bin ich sitzend durch ein Schlagloch, da machts "peng" ...
> ...
> 
> Zum Kürzen und Kleben ist das Teil zu kurz (22cm)



Ups ... du hast dir doch aber hoffentlich nichts getan?! Versuch die mal bei FELT zu reklamieren. Bei Stephans (hawksfire) CUBE ist eine Schraube an der Stütze weggebrochen, die wurde - nach einem Anruf - ersetzt. Eigentlich darf so etwas nicht sein ...


----------



## Teddy (11. November 2010)

@ Ohmtroll

Hast Du etwa zugenommen oder liegt das an der Leichtbauweise?


----------



## ohmtroll (11. November 2010)

Teddy schrieb:


> @ Ohmtroll
> 
> Hast Du etwa zugenommen ...?


... nur an Erfahrung  (auf so nen Kommentar hab ich ja gewartet)
Zum Glück ist weiter nichts passiert. 5km stehend heimfahren ist auch neu, hat mir gereicht. 
Sowas 50km von daheime weg und nach dem Fluchen unterwegs kannst du den nächsten Tag nicht mehr laufen 

Wolfgang hat mir ne andere Stütze gegeben.
Außerdem hab ich außer dem Rennrad noch mehr Sachen, die Rollen (nur langsamer).


----------



## HAWKI (11. November 2010)

@ohmtroll: Seit wann hast du diese hohe Stimme? Gibt es da vlt. einen zeitlichen Zusammenhang mit dem Bruch der Sattelstütze? Du kannst mit uns offen über alles reden!


----------



## ohmtroll (15. November 2010)

Lutze, bist Du's??? 








Modderballet


----------



## Physioterrorist (15. November 2010)

Vorschlag zum Bild des Monats...
Hammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Franz81 (19. November 2010)

Hallo Auebiker.

Könnte mir jemand von euch vielleicht mal bitte erklären, wie man im unserem Blog einen Post erstellt? Anscheinend bin ich zu blöd dafür. Im Internet habe ich einen Tipp gefunden ("Nachdem Sie sich bei Blogger angemeldet haben, wird das Dashboard mit  der Liste Ihrer Blogs angezeigt. Klicken Sie auf das grüne Plus-Symbol,  um einen neuen Post zu erstellen:"). Bei mir mir ist aber nirgendwo ein grünes Plus-Symbol. Oder muss mich unser Präsident erst frei schalten? Für hilfreiche Tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar.

grüße christian


----------



## _torsten_ (19. November 2010)

Hallo Christian,

also, normalerweise ist das ganz einfach. Du meldest dich an bzw. registrierst dich. Sebastian schaltet dich dann für den blog frei und wenn du online bist, dann kannst du einen neuen Beitrag schreiben bzw. auf alte Beiträge Kommentare abgeben. 

Um einen neuen Beitrag zu erstellen, meldest du dich auf der blog-Seite an und dann stehen oben rechts in der schwarzen Zeile folgende Buttons: (d)eine Anmelde-Email - neuer Post - Abmelden. Und mit dem Button "neuer Post" kannst du einen neuen Beitrag erstellen. 

Sebastian sollte uns eigentlich alle freigeschaltet haben. 

Torsten.


----------



## Franz81 (19. November 2010)

Hallo Torsten.

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort. "Meine Anmelde-Email - neuer Post - Abmelden." Bei mir steht nur die Anmelde-Email - Dashboard - Abmelden. Vielleicht hat mich Sebastian doch noch nicht freigeschaltet. Kommentare kann ich aber veröffentlichen. Das funktioniert ohne Probleme. 

christian


----------



## _torsten_ (19. November 2010)

Hawksfire schrieb:
			
		

> Papier-Erkundungs-Tour


Was is´n das bitte? 


			
				Hawksfire schrieb:
			
		

> Schlafplatzwechsel


Und wieso wechselst du so oft deine Schlafplätze?


----------



## Hawksfire (19. November 2010)

Ganz einfach:

Wir waren heute morgen beim Wertstoffhof, und haben 26.5 kg Papier verkauft 
Danach bin ich heim gefahren, und habe eine Papier-Erkeundungs-Tour gemacht, um zu schauen, wo hier gute "Pepierquellen" in Form von Blauen Tonnen sind ... 

Nun fahre ich nochmal zum Wertstoffhof, der macht nämlich 15 Uhr wieder auf ...
Und verjuckel dort nochmals knapp 30 kg Papier 
Und sammel gleich noch paar Pünktchen für den Winterpokal 

Und was den Schlafplatzwechsel angeht ...
Tja, ist halt doof wenn man nicht jede Nacht am selben Ort pennt, und dann auch noch dauernd Punkte dafür bekommt ...
Kann auch nichts dafür, dass meine Freundin knapp 7 km und ~ 20 Minuten entfernt wohnt 

Also, falls ihr mich sucht:
Ich bin auf'm Weg zum Wertstoffhof


----------



## ohmtroll (19. November 2010)

Woran erninnert mich das?
War das :

A) _Früher waren die Dinge besser eingepackt_






oder
B) _Jungpioniere sammeln für den X.Parteitag_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hawksfire (19. November 2010)

Sooo ... waren 34 kg 

Macht zusammen bissi über 60kg ... schon gut, was man so zusammenbekommt ...


----------



## _torsten_ (19. November 2010)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Woran erninnert mich das?
> War das :
> 
> A) _Früher waren die Dinge besser eingepackt_
> ...



O.k. auf dem ersten Bild bis du nicht drauf. Aber auf dem zweiten doch bestimmt! Welcher Knirps bist du? 




Hawksfire schrieb:


> Kann auch nichts dafür, dass meine Freundin knapp 7 km und ~ 20 Minuten entfernt wohnt


Gut für den Winterpokal, schlecht für die Freundin ...


----------



## ohmtroll (19. November 2010)

@Torsten: Das ist ja das Problem: Schon so lange her... 
 Ich kann weder mit dem einen noch dem anderen Bild etwas anfangen. 

@Hawksfire: Wieviele Cheeseburger/Hamburger/Apfeltaschen bekommt man denn für nen Zentner Papier?


----------



## _torsten_ (19. November 2010)

Hawksfire schrieb:


> ... waren 34 kg


Und ich wundere mich, warum mein gutes altes MARIN in die Knie geht ...


----------



## Hawksfire (19. November 2010)

Tja, mit 34 kg ExtragepÃ¤ck durch die Gegend zu schippern, ist nicht ohne.

Aber es gibt 8Cent / kg ...

Waren heute also 2.12â¬ + 2.72â¬ 

Und fÃ¼r dich gleich umgerechnet Andreas, damit du das KÃ¶pfchen zu so spÃ¤ter Stunde nicht mehr bemÃ¼hen musst:
1 Zentner = 4â¬ = 4 Cheeseburger/Hamburger/Apfeltaschen

Und an das Marin kann ich schlecht 2 GepÃ¤cktaschen dranhÃ¤ngen ...


----------



## ChurchAngel (19. November 2010)

ich hab das auch mal gemacht , aber mit Steinen 

... meine Frau war immer ganz wild auf runde Steine für den Garten!! 
... und, die kosten im Baumarkt einiges (ich meine aber die mit einem Gewicht von 10-15 kg)

>>> vor einiger Zeit war ich über ein Jahr in Hamburg arbeitstechnisch unterwegs 
>>> und dort gibt es sehr viele runde Steine  

>>> ich habe mir also Berge gesucht in Hamburg ...ja die gibt es wirklich dort!!! --> Mümmelmannsberg und Haarberg (oder so)
... um meinen Trainingseffekt zu erhöhen, habe ich mir besagte Steine in den Rucksack gelegt und dann immer auf der Rücktour bis zum Auto und dann heim
... dafür hatte ich extra im Rucksack eine Holzplatte und im Auto eine große Kiste

... bei uns im Vorgarten liegen nun viele "Runde Steine" 

Wie man sieht ...es gibt noch Steigerungsformen


----------



## _torsten_ (19. November 2010)

Bei einem heimischen Radiosender lief diese Woche die "Woche der Rekorde". Da hättest du mit deinen "runden Steinen" bestimmt gewonnen.


----------



## _torsten_ (19. November 2010)

Hawksfire schrieb:


> Und an das Marin kann ich schlecht 2 Gepäcktaschen dranhängen ...


... dann wären es auch 68 kg geworden.


----------



## ohmtroll (2. Dezember 2010)

@Auebiker-Wochendhelden: Wenn wir als Team nicht die meisten Punkte bekommen werden, so werden wir doch die meisten Einträge haben 
Gibbets dafür auch nen Pokal?


----------



## _torsten_ (3. Dezember 2010)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> @Auebiker-Wochendhelden: Wenn wir als Team nicht die meisten Punkte bekommen werden, so werden wir doch die meisten Einträge haben
> Gibbets dafür auch nen Pokal?









 oder  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Such dir einen aus. Wir müssen nur jemanden bestimmen, der die ganzen Einträge zählt. Es sind ja so viele, die passen gar nicht alle auf eine Seite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (4. Dezember 2010)

Weiß jemand, ob die Jäger und Förster auch im Winter unterwegs sind? 
Sie könnten dann mal die Wege zu ihren Hochständen walzen oder schieben. Zumindest die Hauptwege könnten mal für uns Biker "gespurt" werden. 

Kein Trinkwasser an der Königsquelle?  Wahrscheinlich zu kalt!


----------



## ohmtroll (6. Dezember 2010)

@Alf: _"VKOS Projekt29 Tag26"_ 
...sag bloss der Radweg ist komplett geräumt bis SGH? 
Oder hast Du jetzt 28er Crossreifen drauf? 
3h15 klingt nach heftig Gegenwehr vom Schnee.


----------



## Hawksfire (9. Dezember 2010)

Es ist da :->


----------



## _torsten_ (9. Dezember 2010)

Hawksfire schrieb:


> Es ist da :->


Auspacken!


----------



## Hawksfire (10. Dezember 2010)

:-D


----------



## _torsten_ (10. Dezember 2010)

Lenker gerade machen (*), Sattel einstellen, Pedale anschrauben - dann kann´s los gehen.  



(*) aber nicht die Schrauben überdrehen!


----------



## _torsten_ (11. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin ja mal gespannt, ob die Schuhe das halten was NW und der Verkäufer versprechen. 
Wobei, der Verkäufer hat gesagt: _"Auf keinen Fall -35°C!" _





Northwave Celsius Artic GTX​


----------



## Alf 77 (13. Dezember 2010)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> @Alf: _"VKOS Projekt29 Tag26"_
> ...sag bloss der Radweg ist komplett geräumt bis SGH?
> Oder hast Du jetzt 28er Crossreifen drauf?
> 3h15 klingt nach heftig Gegenwehr vom Schnee.



Ja war schon der Hammer das Wetter. Die Radwege sind nicht durchgehend geräumt aber ca. 70% sind fahrbar.
Bin aber mit dem Winter Singlespeed gefahren. Gestern war ich mit dem Fixie und Rennradreifen unterwegs - absolut lebensgefährlich


----------



## Teddy (17. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Leute!!!
Habe da mal ne bescheidene Frage. Bei so viel Schnee müßte man doch das Schnee schaufeln als Kraftsport beim Winterpokal abrechnen oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (17. Dezember 2010)

Darfst du! Nur so schnell wie du bist, kommst du nie auf 30 Minuten am Stück für einen Punkt für alternative Sportarten.


----------



## Teddy (18. Dezember 2010)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Darfst du! Nur so schnell wie du bist, kommst du nie auf 30 Minuten am Stück für einen Punkt für alternative Sportarten.



@ Torsten

Ich habe ein Grundstück und nicht wie Du einen Balkon von 2x2.
Kommt da je nach Schneelage auch mal über ne Stunde zusammen.


----------



## _torsten_ (18. Dezember 2010)

Teddy schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Grundstück und nicht wie Du einen Balkon von 2x2.



Dann hast du ja richtig Glück: Da kommt ja so viel Schnee zusammen, den kannst du dann auch bei eBay versteigern.  Das war ja erst. Nur ist diese Versteigerung jetzt heraus genommen worden. Von eBay?!


----------



## Hawksfire (18. Dezember 2010)

Es gibt dazu sogar große Zeitungsanzeigen ...
der Schneehaufen war bei 3 Millionen !!! und das ist dann von eBay beendet worden ...
der Verkäufer aus dem Erzgebirge sagt dazu: "schade ..."
;->


----------



## _torsten_ (19. Dezember 2010)

einem Wander im Steigerwald schrieb:
			
		

> Wer bei so ´nem Wetter Rad fährt, der muss einen Schatten haben!


Klar habe ich den - aber nur wenn die Sonne scheint!


----------



## PeterGoldhammer (21. Dezember 2010)

Lass dir ja nichts anderes einreden, schon gar nicht von jemandem der solche Thesen aufstellt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (22. Dezember 2010)

@Torsten: Erfurt ... Rennbahn ... ? 
Zeit für Krafttraining


----------



## _torsten_ (22. Dezember 2010)

Na Super!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Insbesondere die Halsschlagadern ...


----------



## _torsten_ (9. Januar 2011)

Hopfengrund im Erfurter Steigerwald ...





eigentlich ist das ein geschotterter Wald- und Wanderweg.


----------



## Alf 77 (9. Januar 2011)

@torsten, bist Du heute mit dem Rad unterwegs gewesen ??? 

Übrigens unsere Seite hat ein neues Layout. Am Freitag und Samstag war leider nicht viel zu erkennen auf unserer Seite. Ich war wieder für das grobe zuständig und Andreas für das Finetuning


----------



## _torsten_ (9. Januar 2011)

Alf 77 schrieb:


> @torsten, bist Du heute mit dem Rad unterwegs gewesen ???


Ja! Und? 
Das Bild oben war aber eine Ausnahme. Hier wollte ich nur mal gucken, wie´s aussieht. Aber dazu braucht man ja wohl nichts sagen. 



Alf 77 schrieb:


> Übrigens unsere Seite hat ein neues Layout. Am Freitag und Samstag war leider nicht viel zu erkennen auf unserer Seite. Ich war wieder für das grobe zuständig und Andreas für das Finetuning


Hab ich schon gesehen. Frei nach dem Motto: "Neues Jahr, neues Outfit!" Aber bitte keine neuen Trikots.


----------



## ohmtroll (9. Januar 2011)

Wie jetzt, es gibt neue Trikots?
Weiß ich ja noch garnichts von.


----------



## Alf 77 (9. Januar 2011)

naja darüber nachgedacht hab ich schon vor einiger Zeit und was haltet Ihr zum Beispiel vom Retro-Style der 70iger (natürlich im Auebiker Design aber alt) ?  
Die alten Trikots wird es aber weiterhin geben ! 
Infos demnächst per PM oder Mail !!!
Vorschläge nehm ich gern entgegen.


----------



## _torsten_ (9. Januar 2011)

Alf 77 schrieb:


> was haltet Ihr zum Beispiel vom Retro-Style der 70iger (natürlich im Auebiker Design aber alt) ?


Meine Antwort: Nichts!


----------



## Alf 77 (9. Januar 2011)

Gut, dann bestelle ich jetzt welche ! Du hast es so gewollt !


----------



## _torsten_ (9. Januar 2011)

Alf 77 schrieb:


> Gut, dann bestelle ich jetzt welche ! Du hast es so gewollt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (9. Januar 2011)

Jetzt macht mal keinen Quatsch, sagt mir lieber ob Ihr das Logo auf der Webseite in Rot, outlined weiß oder Weiss, outlined Rot haben wollt.
Ich hab grad mal die erstere Variante in den blog geladen.
Aber obwohl ich das Original in 3200x680 mache, skaliert der Kram schrottig.
Man sieht bei Weiß außen die unglatte Kante 




(hier auf Grau gehts noch)


Auf Schwarz fände das innen Weiße besser.


----------



## _torsten_ (10. Januar 2011)

Im Moment hast du ja das hier:


ohmtroll schrieb:


>


Gefällt mir sehr gut, allerdings das Gelb? Ich weiß nicht. 
Ich würde das Gelb komplett vom blog weglassen, also auch die Überschriften und Kommentare anders machen.
Versuch´s mal mit dem Blau der Wipper. Könnte ich mir gut vorstellen.


----------



## _torsten_ (10. Januar 2011)

Haben wir gerade ein Winterloch? 
Wieso kommen sonst Fragen nach einem neuen Trikot(design) oder einem neuen Webseitenauftritt? 
Bin ja gespannt, was noch kommt.


----------



## ohmtroll (10. Januar 2011)

Ist nicht meine Schuld.
Frag den Präsi. 

P.S. Das ist kein Gelb, das ist Gold 
Silber (Grau) ginge natürlich auch.


----------



## _torsten_ (10. Januar 2011)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Das ist kein Gelb, das ist Gold
> Silber (Grau) ginge natürlich auch.



Gold?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 o.k.! 

Silbergrau ginge auch. Aber probier doch bitte mal das Blau der Wipper.


----------



## _torsten_ (10. Januar 2011)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Aber probier doch bitte mal das Blau der Wipper.


Das war dann doch keine gute Idee. Du hast Recht, besser in Silbergrau. 
Sorry!


----------



## ohmtroll (10. Januar 2011)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Das war dann doch keine gute Idee. Du hast Recht, besser in Silbergrau.
> Sorry!


Die erste Idee ist meistens die beste.
Manchmal kostet es aber ordentlich Höhenmeter


----------



## _torsten_ (10. Januar 2011)

Mir hat die rote Schrift mit weißem Rand besser gefallen.


----------



## ohmtroll (10. Januar 2011)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Mir hat die rote Schrift mit weißem Rand besser gefallen.


Meine Augen schmerzten des angenagten weißen Randes wegen.
Darob und des Präsidenten Lobes halber beliebte ich den Erstvorschlag zu bemühen. 

Als Ausgleich darfst Du Dir noch ne Tourstrecke wünschen.
Zusätzlich zu denen, die wir 2011 auch wieder nicht schaffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (10. Januar 2011)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Meine Augen schmerzten des angenagten weißen Randes wegen.
> Darob und des Präsidenten Lobes halber beliebte ich den Erstvorschlag zu bemühen.


Ist das jetzt schon der angedrohte Retrostil? Zumindest von der Vornehmheit der Sprache passt es. Und somit passen auch die ollen Wolltrikots ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ohmtroll schrieb:


> Als Ausgleich darfst Du Dir noch ne Tourstrecke wünschen.
> Zusätzlich zu denen, die wir 2011 auch wieder nicht schaffen.


Öhm, nun sei mal nicht so pessimistisch. Wir kriegen das schon hin. Am Besten einfach nur *eine* Tour in 2011 planen. Dafür werden wir einen gemeinsamen Tag finden. _[Hoffmodus:ein]_ Außerdem regnet es in diesem Jahr weniger als im letzten. _[Hoffmodus:aus]_.


----------



## Alf 77 (10. Januar 2011)

ich finde das grau geil, ehrlich ! Sieht edel aus. 

Das gelb finde ich als Blogüberschrift auch schön, bringt ne gewisse Wärme in den Blog. Ich könnte aber auch noch andere Farben probieren. Evtl. auch Torstens blau, aber das wäre bei dieser derzeitigen Schneeschmelze wohl eher ein Kackebraun

Zum Trikot, unser Trikot ist geil und man erkennt es immer wieder. Ein neues Trikot würde nur für Verwirrung sorgen. Das ESK hat zum Beispiel auch schon ewig diese Trikots. Retro in Wolle wäre nur was, weil es zur Zeit passt. Fast jeder restauriert ein altes Bike in diesem Winter. Gestern hab ich noch aus Achims Museum einen alten DDR Lenker für mein MIFA Tourenrad geholt. 

Neues Webseiten-Outfit musste nach einem Jahr mal wieder sein. Ich find es meega geil !!!

Und zum Thema Touren - Andreas hat es ja auf den Punkt gebracht, man nimmt sich immer viel vor und stellt am Jahresende fest, dass man kaum was geschafft hat. Ich überlege in diesem Jahr mal wieder ein paar Rennen Sonntags zu fahren. Meine Frau und Kinder würden mich sogar begleiten, hat Sie gesagt 
Natürlich ne Singlespeed Geschichte, was sonst. 
Auf jeden Fall Kyffhäuser Berglauf und SIS,ein paar Touren mit dem ADFC und ne schöne Tour mit Euch, ich glaub dann ist das Jahr auch schon wieder um.  Und die Gesundheit spielt natürlich auch immer wieder ne wichtige Rolle, vorallem wenn man Rennen fahren will  !!!


----------



## _torsten_ (10. Januar 2011)

Alf 77 schrieb:


> Fast jeder restauriert ein altes Bike in diesem Winter.


Ich nicht! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aber ich bin auch nicht "jeder".


----------



## ohmtroll (10. Januar 2011)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> _[Fast jeder restauriert ein altes Rad diesen Winter]_ Ich nicht!


Gibts an Deinem Trek nicht was zu basteln oder sind schon alle wichtigen Teile ausgetauscht?


----------



## _torsten_ (11. Januar 2011)

Alf 77 schrieb:


> Ich überlege in diesem Jahr mal wieder ein paar Rennen Sonntags zu fahren. Meine Frau und Kinder würden mich sogar begleiten, hat Sie gesagt


Da steht dann aber die Frage wer wo startet. Entweder 

deine und du Frau in der Kinderklasse, 
deine Kinder und du in der Frauenklasse, 
alle in der Altherrenklasse oder 
alle in der Ssp-Klasse ... 
Das Letzte ist das Wahrscheinlichste. Denn wenn du deine ganzen Ersparnisse in die Sanierung alter Räder steckst, reicht´s beim Rest der Familie nicht mehr für eine Schaltung. 



Alf 77 schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall Kyffhäuser Berglauf und SIS,ein paar Touren mit dem ADFC und ne schöne Tour mit Euch, ich glaub dann ist das Jahr auch schon wieder um.


Hast du dir da nicht zu viel vorgenommen? 



ohmtroll schrieb:


> Gibts an Deinem Trek nicht was zu basteln oder sind schon alle wichtigen Teile ausgetauscht?


Das Teil ist doch gar nicht alt. 

__________________________________

Hat schon jemand über den 10. Bikemarathon am 19.06.2011 in Biesenrode nachgedacht?


----------



## ohmtroll (11. Januar 2011)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> (@Alf) Denn wenn du deine ganzen Ersparnisse in die Sanierung alter Räder steckst, reicht´s beim Rest der Familie nicht mehr für eine Schaltung.


Das siehst Du falsch. Ohne Gang ist was für alte Männer.
Aber Du bist ja noch jünger 



_torsten_ schrieb:


> Das Teil ist doch gar nicht.


Habs nicht so gemeint, mein Guter 



_torsten_ schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand über den 10. Bikemarathon am 19.06.2011 in Biesenrode nachgedacht?


Ja, und der Goldpeter auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hawksfire (11. Januar 2011)

Alf 77 schrieb:


> [...] Fast jeder restauriert ein altes Bike in diesem Winter. [...]





_torsten_ schrieb:


> Ich nicht!




Nein? Ich habe da noch ein MARIN zu stehen ... nagut, wird noch gefahen ... ;->
Da kannst dir was restaurieren 
Oder will sonst wer? ;->


----------



## baralf (11. Januar 2011)

Hallo, erstmal was haben zum restaurieren.
Habe mich von meinem roten Stumpi getrennt.


----------



## _torsten_ (11. Januar 2011)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Das siehst Du falsch. Ohne Gang ist was für alte Männer.
> Aber Du bist ja noch jünger


Ich glaube da verwechselst du was. Oder habe ich die Ironie übersehen? 



ohmtroll schrieb:


> Habs nicht so gemeint, mein Guter


Ich hab´s auch nicht anders verstanden. 



ohmtroll schrieb:


> Ja, und der Goldpeter auch.


Da müssen wir wohl mal reden.  



Hawksfire schrieb:


> Nein? Ich habe da noch ein MARIN zu stehen ...


Meinst du das hier: 





Hawksfire schrieb:


> Da kannst dir was restaurieren
> Oder will sonst wer? ;->


Da kannst du doch mal im MARIN-Forum nachfragen. 



baralf schrieb:


> Habe mich von meinem roten Stumpi getrennt.


Warum das denn?


----------



## baralf (11. Januar 2011)

Warum das denn? [/quote]

Weil ich mich in was neues verguckt habe.
Was wird aber noch nicht verraten.


----------



## Alf 77 (12. Januar 2011)

@baralf, bestimmt in ein SSp aus dem Sperrmüll Ich habs immer gewusst, irgendwann kriegen wir Dich auch auf ein Eingangrad 
Material ist eh`überbewertet 

@torsten, meine Familie begleitet mich, aber die starten doch nicht mit mir  
Ich sag mal 4 Rennen sind machbar. Kyff, SIS und noch zwei, dass dürfte in diesem Jahr zu schaffen sein.

und Torsten zum Thema -altes Rad - nachdem Achim ein Rad aus dem Sperrmüll restauriert hat und Nico mit seinem Sperrmüll-Rad mit mir bis in die Pfalz gefahren ist, solltest Du einfach mal mit offenen Augen den Sperrmüll in Erfurt abgrasen.  (ich stell es mir gerade bildlich vor)
Ein paar Teile hast Du zum Bestücken sicherlich noch im Keller und der Umbau zum SSp kostet fast nichts. Also auf geht`s 

Freu mich das wir nun schon 5 Leute sind, die mit dem Eingangrad Barbarossa ,,Guten Tag" sagen

Ich liebe Euch !!!


----------



## baralf (12. Januar 2011)

Alf, für ein Eingangrad ist es für mich noch definitive zu früh. Ich kann Euch ja mit Schaltung nicht folgen.


----------



## Alf 77 (12. Januar 2011)

Der Weg ist das Ziel


----------



## baralf (13. Januar 2011)

Das ist wahr.
Nicht zu vergessen, Spaß zu haben.


----------



## PeterGoldhammer (13. Januar 2011)

Hallo Auebiker, 
die Aktion rot läuft an, das heißt ich habe es der Chefin in Auftrag gegeben, für alle die können aber nicht wollen oder so . 
Also ich will Kyffhäusermarathon, Biesenrode und noch viel meeeeeer  
Naja vielleicht sind die Augen wieder größer als der ... 
Magen


----------



## Alf 77 (13. Januar 2011)

Aktion rot ist ne geile Geschichte  Ich hab jetzt schon Kopfkino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (14. Januar 2011)

@ohmtroll, was hast du angerichtet?  Es ist noch soooo viel Zeit.


----------



## ohmtroll (14. Januar 2011)

Pssst. Jetzt aber Ruhe hier. 

Ist ja wie in der Sesamstrasse.
Schlemihl: 
He, Du!  Wer, ich?  Psssst!  (leiser) Wer, ich?  Genaaaaau  Möchtest du ein R kaufen?


----------



## _torsten_ (14. Januar 2011)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Pssst. Jetzt aber Ruhe hier.


Du solltest eine Mailingliste für die Auebiker aufstellen. 

Hast ja sonst nichts zu tun. *duckund weg*


----------



## Alf 77 (14. Januar 2011)

ich hätte die Liste ja da 

Operation schwarzer Rabe kann beginnen !


----------



## PeterGoldhammer (14. Januar 2011)

öhhh, wie ist das Wetter so bei euch? 
Habt ihr schon einen Tannenbaum?


----------



## Alf 77 (16. Januar 2011)

geiles Wetter heute und ne wunderschöne Tour nach und durch Sangerhausen 

www.auebiker.de


----------



## baralf (17. Januar 2011)

Geiles Wetter, kann ich nur bestätigen. Habe Gestern mit Frauchen auch ne Runde am Stausee entlang, über Kelbra gemacht. Einfach super nach dem ganzen Schnee.


----------



## _torsten_ (18. Januar 2011)

Hat sich schon jemand für den kyffhäuser Berglauf 2011 angemeldet? 
Irgendwie kann ich keine Anmeldeliste sehen.


----------



## _torsten_ (18. Januar 2011)

PeterGoldhammer schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon einen Tannenbaum?


Wieso? 
Willst du den wie der Werbung für ein farblich nicht passendes Möbelhaus aus dem Fenster werfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jubdidudei (23. Januar 2011)

/edit: bitte löschen


----------



## Hawksfire (23. Januar 2011)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Hat sich schon jemand für den kyffhäuser Berglauf 2011 angemeldet?
> Irgendwie kann ich keine Anmeldeliste sehen.



Soooo ...
dann habe ich mich mal auch angemeldet zum 33. Kyffhäuser MTB-Marathon angemeldet.
Unter meinem normalen Namen ... aber beim Team steht Team Auebiker drin.

Papa wollte mir nicht glauben, dass man als Namen 'Team Auebiker' anmelden muss :-/





			
				Startnummer schrieb:
			
		

> 8631


----------



## _torsten_ (23. Januar 2011)

Hawksfire schrieb:


> Soooo ...
> dann habe ich mich mal auch angemeldet zum 33. Kyffhäuser MTB-Marathon angemeldet.


Schön, da bin ich nicht der einzige.  Meine Starnummer: 8632



Hawksfire schrieb:


> Unter meinem normalen Namen ... aber beim Team steht Team Auebiker drin.
> 
> Papa wollte mir nicht glauben, dass man als Namen 'Team Auebiker' anmelden muss :-/


Zum Glück konnte Papa dich überreden ... öhm ... überzeugen.


----------



## ohmtroll (23. Januar 2011)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Schön, da bin ich nicht der einzige.  Meine Starnummer: 8632



ok. +1=8633


----------



## Alf 77 (25. Januar 2011)

Somit hätten wir schon mal die Sieben vollzählig


----------



## Messing (28. Januar 2011)

Hallo Freunde
Leider bin ich in diesem Jahr beim Kyffhäusersturm nicht dabei. Ich habe mir mit meiner Liebsten ein Häuschen gekauft und unser Umzug ist leider an dem Berglauf Wochenende. Natürlich steht mein Verkaufsteam im Nettomarkt wieder für euch bereit und versorgt euch vor und nach dem Kampf. In Zukunft haben die Auebiker, nicht weit vom Auerberg, einen neuen Stützpunkt in Breitenbach. Ich wünsche allen Kämpfern beim Berglauf viel Erfolg und das Ihr heil und sturzfrei in´s Ziel kommt. In diesem Sinne: Weidmanns Heil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baralf (30. Januar 2011)

Schade mein Freund, wir beide bedauern das sehr. Hoffe aber das wir trotzdem dieses Jahr die eine oder andere Tour zusammen machen können.

Gruß Ralf u. Yvonne


----------



## PeterGoldhammer (31. Januar 2011)

@torsten - sollte nur ein krasser Themenwechsel sein


----------



## _torsten_ (31. Januar 2011)

PeterGoldhammer schrieb:


> ... ein krasser Themenwechsel ...


Ist dir gelungen!


----------



## Hawksfire (8. Februar 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen!

2 Anliegen:

1) Kürzlich habe ich darüber nachgedacht, ob ich mir eine Sitzpositionsoptimierung meines Zeitfahrrades gönne.
Nachdem ich den saftigen Preis von 150 erfahren habe, begann ich nachzudenken.
Ist so eine Sitzpositionsoptimierung wirklich ratsam? Oder reicht dann doch das Augenmaß?
Wenn man weiter bedenkt, dass ich das Rad quasi nur zu Wettkämpfen und 3-4 mal im Jahr als Training fahre, und stattdessen viel mehr auf meinem Trainingsrennrad oder den 2 Mounties sitze?!
Wäre über Meinungen sehr erfreut.

2)
Habt ihr vllt schon gelesen, es gibt ein neues Rennen in Deutschland.
Short Track Cross Country.
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/02/05/short-track-cross-country-neue-rennserie-in-deutschland/

Am So, den 03.04. findet der zweite Lauf der Rennserie hier in Leipzig statt. Soweit ich das verstanden habe, kann dort 'jeder' mitmachen. Anmeldung findet vor Ort statt.
Hat evtl. der ein oder andere von euch Lust, hier bei mir in Leipzig (auch) an dem Rennen teilzunehmen?
http://www.cremacross.com/


lg Hawki


----------



## _torsten_ (8. Februar 2011)

Hawksfire schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen!
> 
> 2 Anliegen:
> 
> ...


Hm ... also 

zu 1) Dazu können nur die Schnellradfahrer was sagen, ich leider nicht.
zu 2) Dieses Hobby-Rennen ist definitiv nichts für mich. Hab mir das mal angesehen und entschieden, dass ich da nicht mitfahren möchte.

und "Hawki" ?! Das ist doch wer anders ...


----------



## ohmtroll (8. Februar 2011)

Hawksfire schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen!
> 
> 2 Anliegen:
> 
> ...



1) Das: http://content.delius-klasing.de/interfaces/payment/?id=2322
kennst Du schon?

2) Wäre was für mich, evtl. auch mit einem Gang


----------



## Bergarbeiter (8. Februar 2011)

Ich könnte zum Thema diesen Test für Zeitfahrhelme beitragen.


----------



## ohmtroll (8. Februar 2011)

Oder in der Tabelle im PDF auf S.18 nachlesen: 
Zeitfahrhelm bringt 3 Watt = 1%.

@Hawksfire: Hast Du nen Trainingsplan? Bei den Möglichkeiten mit Sport an der Uni würde ich mindestens 2x wöchentlich Krafttraining machen für Maximalkraft, da hast Du pro Zeiteinheit das meiste von. Das mit den Treppenläufen ist schon super, aber bei Deinen Einheiten sehe ich überhaupt kein Maximalkrafttraining.


----------



## baralf (9. Februar 2011)

So, habe heute mal dem Fernsehturm einen Besuch abgestattet.
Für den Kyff hat es Zeitlich nicht mehr gereicht.
Die Wege waren super bis dahin.


----------



## PeterGoldhammer (13. Februar 2011)

Hey Ralf, 
cooles Bild. 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PeterGoldhammer (13. Februar 2011)

@hawksfire - Radpositionsoptimierung, wenn du mit einem Zeitfahrrad antreten kannst, solltest du das wirklich machen lassen. Von optimaler Krafteinleitung über Aerodynamik bis wohl fühlen, lässt sich da eine Menge machen. Bei Spezialiced gibt  es Händler, die sogar deine Knie von vorn vermessen können, per Laser, um zu sehen ob dein Knie sich auf einer gedachten senkrechten Linie auf- und ab bewegen. Wird, wenn man zum Beispiel eine acht bei der Bewegung macht, mit Einlagen korrigiert. 

Würde mich interessieren was da rausgekommen ist. 

Grüße


----------



## Hawksfire (13. Februar 2011)

Hallo Peter!

Hier in Leipzig wäre ein solcher Specialized Händler ansässig, der eben genau jenes Verfahren anwendet.
Mit Vermessungen und allem PiPaPo.

Die Einlagen würde aber dann nochmal extra Geld kosten, zusätzlich zu den 150...
ist ja alles doch nicht ganz ohne ...

Und ich sollte wirklich mal ein Fotoalbum anlegen, damit ihr meine Fahrräder kennen lernt 
Kann ja nicht sein, dass ihr nicht wisst, was die Leute bei den Auebikern für Räder fahren ;->


----------



## _torsten_ (13. Februar 2011)

Hawksfire schrieb:


> Und ich sollte wirklich mal ein Fotoalbum anlegen, damit ihr meine Fahrräder kennen lernt
> Kann ja nicht sein, dass ihr nicht wisst, was die Leute bei den Auebikern für Räder fahren ;->


Dann stell aber als erstes das MARIN WolfRidge ´rein. Das kennen sicherlich noch einige hier ... 

Und ... Positionssitzundüberdenlenkerbeugeoptimierung ... irgendwann hast du ja mal Geburtstag. Da lässt sich einiges machen. Oder du fährst weiter Papier sammeln. 
Aber unabhängig davon, ich kann mir das schon gut vorstellen - gerade bei ´ner Zeitfahrmaschine.


----------



## PeterGoldhammer (14. Februar 2011)

Hawksfire schrieb:


> Die Einlagen würde aber dann nochmal extra Geld kosten, zusätzlich zu den 150...
> ist ja alles doch nicht ganz ohne ...
> 
> Und ich sollte wirklich mal ein Fotoalbum anlegen, damit ihr meine Fahrräder kennen lernt
> Kann ja nicht sein, dass ihr nicht wisst, was die Leute bei den Auebikern für Räder fahren ;->



@Hawksfire - die Einlagen kosten zusätzlich, aber nicht die Welt 

Ein Fotoalbum mit allen Fahrrädern, die von den Auebikern gefahren werden - ein Idee die mich schon ein wenig fasziniert.

Beste Grüße nach Leipzig


----------



## Hawksfire (14. Februar 2011)

Hast du denn mit diesen Vermessungen (schon) Erfahrung Peter?
Lassen sich die Messungen denn evtl. auch nützlich für die anderen Fahrräder verwenden? 
Also dass ich vllt. mehrfach davon profitieren könnte


----------



## Alf 77 (14. Februar 2011)

tja Leute, dann lasst uns doch einfach mal unseren Fuhrpark auf www.auebiker.de zeigen. Die Idee find ich cool ! Hawksfire Du müsstest für den Blog auch schon freigeschaltet sein !!! Wenn was nicht funktioniert einfach bescheid geben. Einfach auf der Auebiker Seite anmelden und dann auf einen Post erstellen gehen !
Ähnlich wie zu unserer Sommerfotoaktion könnten wir zum Projekt - UNSER FUHRPARK aufrufen und somit alle Auebiker zum Veröffentlichen Ihrer Räder bewegen. Dann kommt endlich mal Bewegung in die Bude.  Ist nur ein Vorschlag !!!
Alle Räder in einem Post veröffentlichen ist recht schwierig, da dabei ne große Datenmenge zustande kommt. Vielleicht hat Andreas noch ne Idee.

Einfach machen, es ist alles erlaubt !!!


----------



## ohmtroll (14. Februar 2011)

Alf 77 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat Andreas noch ne Idee.
> 
> Einfach machen, es ist alles erlaubt !!!



ad 1) Du (ihr) hast/habt ne PN dazu.

ad 2) Alles erlaubt? Na denn posten wir die Räder doch mit geeigneten girls in Bikini oder weniger 
Alf, Du besorgst die Damen


----------



## baralf (15. Februar 2011)

PeterGoldhammer schrieb:


> Hey Ralf,
> cooles Bild.
> 
> Grüße


Danke Peter.

Das mit den Auebiker Schlachtrössern ist ne gute Idee, da kommt bestimmt ne schöne Sammlung zu Stande.


----------



## Emil_Strauss (15. Februar 2011)

Okay,

klärt mich mal auf,

da ich nun auch in der Aue wohne, wie kann jemand bei euch mitmischen?
Leider muss ich zugeben, dass mein jetziger Zustand suboptimal ist, aber ich will dran arbeiten!

Nochmal: Wie werde ich Auebiker!


Thx Tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hawksfire (15. Februar 2011)

Alf 77 schrieb:


> tja Leute, dann lasst uns doch einfach mal unseren Fuhrpark auf www.auebiker.de zeigen. Die Idee find ich cool !
> [...]
> Ähnlich wie zu unserer Sommerfotoaktion könnten wir zum Projekt - UNSER  FUHRPARK aufrufen und somit alle Auebiker zum Veröffentlichen Ihrer  Räder bewegen.
> 
> ...



Einfach bescheid geben, wann und wie es losgeht ... ich werd wohl heute mal die Fotos machen, schließlich ist hier gerade ein wenig Sonnenschein 
Da bietet sich das doch an 




Alf 77 schrieb:


> Hawksfire Du müsstest für den Blog auch schon freigeschaltet sein !!!
> Wenn was nicht funktioniert einfach bescheid geben. Einfach auf der Auebiker Seite anmelden und dann auf einen Post erstellen gehen !



Öhm ... ja ...
Ich drück mich da noch ein bissl drum ...
Paps meinte, ich bräuchte 'ne google-mail-Adresse, die ich aber nicht habe.
Und irgendwie konnte ich mich noch nicht durchringen eine zu erstellen :-/


----------



## _torsten_ (15. Februar 2011)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Okay,
> 
> klärt mich mal auf,
> 
> ...


Am Besten du guckst erst mal hier, ob du geeignet bist.
Wenn du der Meinung bist, das passt, dann erkennst du (hoffentlich) ganz schnell, dass es auf keinen Zustand ankommt - also auch auf keinen suboptimalen. 

Ansonsten solltest du mal mit unserem Präsi - das ist so etwas wie der Hausmeister - reden (oder ihm eine PM schreiben). Wer das ist, findest du hier irgendwo in diesem threat. Wenn du´s nicht findest, frag den alf_77 oder den AUEBIKER. 

Ich habe mir aber sagen lassen, die Auebiker haben ein Aufnahmeverbot ausgesprochen. Barbarossas Landplage ist jetzt schon zu groß ...


----------



## _torsten_ (15. Februar 2011)

Hawksfire schrieb:


> Öhm ... ja ...
> Ich drück mich da noch ein bissl drum ...
> Paps meinte, ich bräuchte 'ne google-mail-Adresse, die ich aber nicht habe.
> Und irgendwie konnte ich mich noch nicht durchringen eine zu erstellen :-/


Na ja, zur Not schickst du mir die Bilder und ich stelle sie für dich ein. Aber du musst dann damit leben, was ich drunter schreibe.


----------



## Emil_Strauss (15. Februar 2011)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Barbarossas Landplage ist jetzt schon zu groß ...



Ja, hast recht. Immer wenn ich NDH - SGH fahre, kommen mir diese Trikots entgegen. Eindeutig zuviele! Da würde ich ja in der Masse komplett untergehen....
Es hätte aber auch Vorteile in der Anonymität unterzugehen.


----------



## Alf 77 (15. Februar 2011)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> ad 1) Du (ihr) hast/habt ne PN dazu.
> 
> ad 2) Alles erlaubt? Na denn posten wir die Räder doch mit geeigneten girls in Bikini oder weniger
> Alf, Du besorgst die Damen



Nee, dafür ist doch Maik zuständig  Apropo mir fällt da gerade was ein, Infos an den Ältestenrat demnächst per Mail !!!

@hawksfire: ich würde mich geehrt fühlen, wenn Du den Fuhrpark mit einem Post eröffnest. Einfach probieren, zur Not können wir es löschen wenn was schief geht, Du schaffst das !!! 

@torsten: Du darst ihm nicht helfen oder nur ein kleines bischen 

@emil : Du fährst von NDH nach SGH ??? Wann ???

Wie wird man Mitglied ??? 
Lies mal hier: http://auebiker.blogspot.com/2006/01/grundungsdatum-der-auebiker.html
Du hast ne PM dazu


----------



## PeterGoldhammer (16. Februar 2011)

Hawksfire schrieb:


> Hast du denn mit diesen Vermessungen (schon) Erfahrung Peter?
> Lassen sich die Messungen denn evtl. auch nützlich für die anderen Fahrräder verwenden?
> Also dass ich vllt. mehrfach davon profitieren könnte


Hi Stefan, 
Ich habe nur immer wieder Artikel darüber gelesen und selbst am Rad ausprobiert und neu eingestellt. Da sich einige Fahrräder stark unterscheiden wirst du keine allgemein gültige Einstellung bekommen, ein paar grundlegende Sachen mit denen du dann auf den anderen Rädern besser sitzen wirst, schon. Durch eine richtige Einstellung deiner Sitzposition kannst Schäden an den Knien und Rücken verhindern, falls du jetzt falsch sitzt. 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunny78 (17. Februar 2011)

Hy mein Lieben, könnt ihr mir sagen ob auf der Strecke wo der Kyffhäuser Bike-Marathon stattfindet, noch Schnee liegt!? Würde die Strecke gerne mal abfahren.Und hat jemand von euch eine super genaue Wegbeschreibung? Bin Ne Frau denkt dranIhr wißt ja mit den Karten haben wir es nicht so und so nen GPS Moped habe ich leider nicht.

Also dankbar über jede Antwort

Grüße


----------



## _torsten_ (17. Februar 2011)

Sunny78 schrieb:


> Hy mein Lieben, könnt ihr mir sagen ob auf der Strecke wo der Kyffhäuser Bike-Marathon stattfindet, noch Schnee liegt!? Würde die Strecke gerne mal abfahren.Und hat jemand von euch eine super genaue Wegbeschreibung? Bin Ne Frau denkt dranIhr wißt ja mit den Karten haben wir es nicht so und so nen GPS Moped habe ich leider nicht


Wann willst du denn die Strecke vorher abfahren? Normalerweise fahren wir Auebiker die Strecke eine Woche vorher gemeinsam ab. Das war die letzten Jahre immer so. Da kannst du gerne mitkommen. Vor allem weil das eine spaßige Veranstaltung wird und es dabei nicht um´s gewinnen geht. 

Eine Beschreibung ist schwierig. Du meinst so etwas wie ein Roadbook, wo drin steht, dass du z. B. bei Kilometer 7,8 rechts den Trail nach oben fahren sollst. Ich habe so etwas leider nicht. Ich denke, das aufzustellen ist auch ganz schön (zeit)aufwendig. Ich hab die Zeit (dafür) nicht. 
Deswegen meine Empfehlung: Entweder mit den Auebikern fahren oder vorschlagen, wann du fahren willst. Vllt habe ich ja Zeit und das Wetter spielt auch mit.

Die Frage zur derzeitigen Schneelage kann ich leider nicht beantworten.


----------



## ohmtroll (17. Februar 2011)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Vllt habe ich ja Zeit und das Wetter spielt auch mit.



Das sag ich Jägi daß Du hier sone Angebote machst


----------



## PeterGoldhammer (17. Februar 2011)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Das sag ich Jägi daß Du hier sone Angebote machst



Männer sind Jäger! Oder? 
Da wird geflirtet dass einem der Bart wegfliegt


----------



## _torsten_ (17. Februar 2011)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Das sag ich Jägi daß Du hier sone Angebote machst


Mach doch! Mach doch! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sie wird´s verstehen, denn der Kyff-Marathon war ihr erster Marathon. Damals waren es Micha und Carsten, die ihr entsprechende Tipps gegeben haben. 



PeterGoldhammer schrieb:


> Männer sind Jäger! Oder?
> Da wird geflirtet dass einem der Bart wegfliegt


Ich will doch bloß helfen ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aber ihr könnt ja mitkommen - aufpassen.


----------



## Sunny78 (17. Februar 2011)

Ihr seid ja cool drauf. Danke für das Angebot oder Angebote. Ich krach echt ab. Ich weiß das ihr 1 Woche vor dem Rennen nochmal die Strecke abfahrt, aber leider stehe ich in meiner Vorbereitung ja vom Rennsteiglauf (wie schon mal geschrieben habe).Und ist deßhalb leider nicht so planbar. Oder soll ich lieber sagen ich bin ein spontaner Mensch. Aber macht ja nix, dachte nur es gibt irgendwo so nen Plan.. Mit eurer Truppe muß ich echt mal fahren scheint echt spaßig zu werden

Grüße eure Sunny


----------



## ohmtroll (17. Februar 2011)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Damals waren es Micha und Carsten, die ihr entsprechende Tipps gegeben haben.



Jou mit Micha das war früher immer lustig 
Wenn der Maik dieses Jahr nicht fährt, wer macht dann die entsprechenden Sprüche?


----------



## baralf (18. Februar 2011)

So, Anmeldung zum Berglauf ist vollzogen.
Startnummer: 8660
Sohnemann`s Startnummer folgt noch.


----------



## _torsten_ (19. Februar 2011)

baralf schrieb:


> So, Anmeldung zum Berglauf ist vollzogen.
> Startnummer: 8660
> Sohnemann`s Startnummer folgt noch.


Super, dann gibt´s also zwei Vater-Sohn-Duelle ... 

Aber wahrscheinlich kann meiner gar nicht so langsam fahren um bei mir zu bleiben.


----------



## baralf (19. Februar 2011)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Super, dann gibt´s also zwei Vater-Sohn-Duelle ...
> 
> Aber wahrscheinlich kann meiner gar nicht so langsam fahren um bei mir zu bleiben.


Damit müssen wir Väter uns wohl abfinden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hawksfire (19. Februar 2011)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Super, dann gibt´s also zwei Vater-Sohn-Duelle ...
> 
> Aber wahrscheinlich kann meiner gar nicht so langsam fahren um bei mir zu bleiben.




Du darfst in meinen Windschatten ...


----------



## PeterGoldhammer (20. Februar 2011)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Ich will doch bloß helfen ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Torsten du bist doch schon groß, das kannst du schon ganz allein. Außerdem bist du mindestens der Welt zweitbester Helfer


----------



## Alf 77 (20. Februar 2011)

übrigens war ich am Mittwoch beim ADFC in SGH zur Versammlung. 
Dort haben sich für die Auebiker ein paar Leute angemeldet, wohl auch in den Laufwettbewerben. 
Mit den Worten ,, es ist mir eine Ehre für die Auebiker zu starten" hat mir dies der Lutz vom ADFC mitgeteilt. Ich bin fast vom Stuhl gefallen  Geil, geil, geil !!!
Ende des Monats zähle ich durch und schicke Barbarossas Brieftaube per Mail raus.


----------



## _torsten_ (21. Februar 2011)

PeterGoldhammer schrieb:


> Außerdem bist du mindestens der Welt zweitbester Helfer


Bloß der zweitbeste? Da bin ich aber enttäuscht!


----------



## baralf (21. Februar 2011)

Hallo,
so Sohnemann`s Startnummer ist bestätigt. 8662
Hoffe er hat viel Spaß bei seiner ersten Teilnahme.


----------



## Franz81 (21. Februar 2011)

So ich bin nun auch angemeldet. Auch wenn mein Teamname etwas anders ist, als der Rest der Fahrer des Team Auebiker. Aber ändern kann ich das nicht mehr. Aber mal was anderes. Wir veranstalten ja jedes Jahr eine Abschlusstour. Wie wäre es denn mit einer Eröffnungstour (also so ne Art "anradeln")? Wäre doch eine interessante Sache oder was meint ihr???

Grüße Christian


----------



## Alf 77 (21. Februar 2011)

Dein Teamname etwas anders ??? Hääää


----------



## Franz81 (21. Februar 2011)

Bei mir steht Auebiker Team und nicht Team Auebiker. Das stand in der Anmeldemaske vom letzten Jahr noch drin. Ich habe nicht weiter danach geschaut und jetzt kann ich den Teamnamen nicht mehr ändern.


----------



## Alf 77 (22. Februar 2011)

doch das geht, brauchst nur ne Mail hinschicken dann tauschen die das !!!
Problem war im letzten Jahr das dadurch einige Startunterlagen nicht im Auebiker Umschlag vorhanden waren !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PeterGoldhammer (25. Februar 2011)

Franz81 schrieb:


> Aber mal was anderes. Wir veranstalten ja jedes Jahr eine Abschlusstour. Wie wäre es denn mit einer Eröffnungstour (also so ne Art "anradeln")? Wäre doch eine interessante Sache oder was meint ihr???



Ich hätte da mal ne Anradeltour, die sogar unseren Namen hat: Auebiker-Toskana Tour http://auebiker.blogspot.com/2010/12/auebiker-toscana-tour.html


----------



## _torsten_ (26. Februar 2011)

PeterGoldhammer schrieb:


> Ich hätte da mal ne Anradeltour, die sogar unseren Namen hat: Auebiker-Toskana Tour http://auebiker.blogspot.com/2010/12/auebiker-toscana-tour.html


Da lass uns mal ´drüber reden.


----------



## _torsten_ (26. Februar 2011)

Welche Spur ist wohl meine? 





Entstanden heute auf der Großen Luppe, südlich von Arnstadt.


----------



## Kasebi (27. Februar 2011)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Welche Spur ist wohl meine?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Natürlich die Spur ganz links.


----------



## Udo1 (27. Februar 2011)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Natürlich die Spur ganz links.


@kasebi,
ich hätte auf die ganz rechts außen befindliche Spur getippt.


----------



## _torsten_ (27. Februar 2011)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Natürlich die Spur ganz links.





Udo1 schrieb:


> ich hätte auf die ganz rechts außen befindliche Spur getippt.


Nun entscheidet euch mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teddy (4. März 2011)

Das Teilnehmerfeld der Auebiker wächst und wächst.

Bin jetzt auch gemeldet 8677 und Harald ist wie im Rennen vor mir 8676




Teddy


----------



## _torsten_ (19. März 2011)

Das





war im letzten Herbst ein sehr schöner Trail. Ich bin diesen Weg trotzdem gefahren und as dann so aus


----------



## Teddy (23. März 2011)

Deine Beziehungen möchte ich haben. Nur für Dich geteert.


----------



## ChurchAngel (25. März 2011)

So .... nun...  last but not least 

".. Ihnen wurde die Startnummer 8852 zugewiesen."

Ich kann Euch doch nicht allein fahren lassen


----------



## baralf (26. März 2011)

Wahnsinn
Hab gerade mal nachgesehen, 17 Starter bei dem Mountainbikerennen, 
für die Auebiker.
Große Klasse, da werden die anderen aber  gucken, wenn wir geschlossen an den Start rollen.
Barbarossa wird Stolz auf uns sein.


----------



## Maik68 (26. März 2011)

Mann kann ja die Auebiker nicht alleine lassen.
Deshalb kommt Maik mit der Nr. 8848 auch.
Und natürlich noch einige mehr vom OWE.

Bis zum Kyffhäuser, Gruß Maik


----------



## Alf 77 (26. März 2011)

quasi ein Freundschaftstreffen


----------



## Franz81 (30. März 2011)

@Alf: Wollen wir uns am Sonntag in Heringen an der Schule treffen, so um 09.30 Uhr? 

grüße christian


----------



## _torsten_ (30. März 2011)

AUEBIKER schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrte Freunde Barbarossas,
> 
> wie die Zeit vergeht, in gut zwei Wochen fällt der Startschuss zum Kyffhäuser Berglauf 2011.
> 
> ...



Für alle, die die Brieftaube nicht erhalten haben.


----------



## Alf 77 (30. März 2011)

Ja Franz, 09:30Uhr ist ne gute Zeit. Wir treffen uns an der Schule 
und dann ab zum Stausee.
Achim kommt auch mit !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baralf (8. April 2011)

Hi, ihr Schlachtgefährten vom Berglauf.
Die Startunterlagen habe ich heute für alle Auebiker abgeholt und in
der Bäckerei Messing am Netto Markt deponiert.
Wünsche allen Mitstreitern viel Spaß und kehrt Gesund aus der Schlacht zurück.
Denkt daran "Laßt die anderen gewinnen"


----------



## Udo1 (10. April 2011)

Hallo Auebiker,
wie war die gestrige Schlacht am Kyffhäuser. Ich las gerade, der Sieger hatte fast einen 30 ziger Schnitt, da habe ich ja schon in der Ebene erhebliche Probleme.


----------



## _torsten_ (10. April 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo Auebiker,
> wie war die gestrige Schlacht am Kyffhäuser.


Auf alle Fälle hatten wir prima Wetter. Da konnten wir uns nicht beklagen.

Die Schlacht war wie jedes Jahr ... ach ne, Harald hat den Kindersitz öhm den Gepäckkoffer abmontiert. Wir hatten so schon keine Chance. 

Und eine Treppchenbesteigerin hatten wir. 

Weitere Infos gibt´s hier!




Udo1 schrieb:


> Ich las gerade, der Sieger hatte fast einen 30 ziger Schnitt, da habe ich ja schon in der Ebene erhebliche Probleme.


Das war aber kein Auebiker. Die können so etwas nicht.


----------



## Emil_Strauss (14. April 2011)

Hallo,

kurze Nachfrage:
Fahrt ir zufällig mal eine Runde am Sonntag,17., ab Görsbach? Hätte evtl. mal Interesse mich dranzuhängen.
Zudem war ich von dem Singlespeeder beim Bergrennen vo mir beeindruckt! Gute Leistung!

Tim


----------



## Franz81 (30. April 2011)

@Alf

Wollen wir uns morgen früh in Windehausen treffen, bzw. kann ich dich auch zu hause abholen? Dann können wir zusammen nach Stolberg fahren.

Grüße Christian


----------



## Alf 77 (10. Mai 2011)

So Andreas, auch hier Alles Gute zu Deinem Geburtstag 

Optisch bist Du auf jedenfall jünger geworden


----------



## ohmtroll (11. Mai 2011)

Vielen Dank für die blumigen Worte 

Dann darf ich mal hoffen, daß aus den verzeichneten Terminen noch einige Gelegenheiten werden, bei denen Auebiker zusammen Rad fahren.
Die Eichsfeldquerung wurde ja schon mehrheitlich von uns bestritten.
Kommt noch ein Bericht von Harald und Christian aus Göttingen?

P.S. Der *"Seniorenteller"* aus atta's Beitrag zeigt, in welcher Altersklasse wir uns befinden ...


----------



## _torsten_ (11. Mai 2011)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> ... in welcher Altersklasse wir uns befinden ...


Wenn ihr nun noch zu weinen anfangt, dann reihe ich mich gleich mal mit ein.


----------



## _torsten_ (17. Mai 2011)

Mal ein anderes Bilderrätsel: 

Wo habe ich den hier gefunden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (17. Mai 2011)

Das CSI Eichsfeld hat bereits Ermittlungen aufgenommen.
Ein bekannter Hobby-Psychologe wurde am späten Nachmittag trotz Vorbehalte der Beamten vor Ort (die Deppen die) in das Team integriert.
Leider konnte er noch keine Täterbeschreibung geben, da er seine Glaskugel daheim vergessen hatte. 
Daß der Nagel schwarz und nicht braun sei, hätte mutmaßlich keinen politischen Hintergrund. 
Der Vorbesitzer sei möglicherweise katholisch gewesen oder evangelisch mit einem Hang zur Benutzung von Dachpappe (für was auch immer). 
Als Tatort wurden geteerte Straßen ins Auge gefaßt. (Auf vernünftigen Wegen liegen höchstens Dornen, jedoch keine Nägel)


----------



## _torsten_ (17. Mai 2011)

Die Untersuchung auf Fingerabdrücke verlief bisher ergebnislos. Nicht, dass keine Abdrücke vorhanden waren. Davon gab es gab genügend, genauer gesagt waren die 20 Daumenabdrücke der beiden interessierten Finder auf der Oberfläche verteilt. 
Nach langer Diskussion konnte aber die Länge des als Nagel festgestellten subversiven Elementes mit ca. 35 mm festgestellt werden. Außerdem muss ein durchstechendes Ergebnis erwähnt werden ...


----------



## AUEBIKER (17. Mai 2011)

Also diese Berichterstattung wäre ja mal was für unseren Blog


----------



## ohmtroll (17. Mai 2011)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Mal ein anderes Bilderrätsel:
> Wo habe ich den hier gefunden?



Blick in die Glaskugel ...






Bingo!


----------



## Teddy (18. Mai 2011)

Sollte nicht bei dem Profil der Nagel andersherum Sitzen ?


----------



## _torsten_ (18. Mai 2011)

Teddy schrieb:


> Sollte nicht bei dem Profil der Nagel andersherum Sitzen ?



Anders herum? Also mit dem Kopf zuerst durch die Lauffläche des Reifens? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich glaube, dann hätte ich den Reifen gleich austauschen müssen. So brauchte ich nur den Schlauch flicken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Physioterrorist (18. Mai 2011)

Man meint sicher Spikes...
Dann sind es aber eindeutig zu wenig...


----------



## _torsten_ (20. Juni 2011)

FrWi schrieb:


> Also dann bin ich wieder an der Reihe. Wo ist das:





Udo1 schrieb:


> Dank Wiki: Es ist der West-Eingang des Ausgebrannten Steins und gehört zum Alten Flößgraben auch als Lütsche Flößgraben bezeichnet oder liege ich nicht richtig.
> siehe auch hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/L%C3%BCtsche-Fl%C3%B6%C3%9Fgraben


Nachdem uns nun durch FrWi und Udo1 der Flößgraben und der Ausgebrannte Stein im Thüringer Bilderrätsel näher gebracht wurden, dachte ich mir, den Flößgraben kann man ja mal als Tagestour abfahren. Das habe ich dann auch getan. 
Meine Erlebnisse auf dem Alten oder Lütsche-Flößgraben gibt´s hier.


----------



## Physioterrorist (20. Juni 2011)

Schöner Bericht.


----------



## Udo1 (21. Juni 2011)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Schöner Bericht.


Und ich habe mir schon die Zugverbindungen zum Start rausgesucht.


----------



## _torsten_ (21. Juni 2011)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Schöner Bericht.


Danke! 



Udo1 schrieb:


> Und ich habe mir schon die Zugverbindungen zum Start rausgesucht.


So wie ich Udo einschätze, meint er mit Start den Bhf. Oberhof. Von dort aus geht´s hoch zum Rondell und von oben den Flößgraben ´runter, weiter an der Ohra entlang nach Gotha und von dort dann die Thüringer Städtekette in Richtung Heimat ...


----------



## _torsten_ (25. Juli 2011)

In Ilmenau, da ist der Himmel blau. 
Oder so ähnlich heißt es irgendwo. Also habe ich den Spruch genutzt und bin am Wochenende den Wanderweg "Oberer Berggraben" abgefahren.


----------



## ohmtroll (26. Juli 2011)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> In Ilmenau, da ist der Himmel blau.


 Top Witz 
Aber manchmal macht ein grauer Himmel nix aus.
Jedenfalls ist der Goethe-Wanderweg auch eine Reise wert.
Wer mal schnuppern will: Torsten's schöner Reisebericht einer Sonntagstour auf der Auebiker Seite !
War mir ein Vergnügen.


----------



## Kasebi (15. August 2011)

Moin Torsten & Ohmtroll
Was ist eigentlich aus eurer Befahrung des Finnewanderweges Heldrungen - Großheringen geworden. Fahrt ihr das noch? Ich hatte nach der Diskusion im ZZ-Thread darüber nachgedacht euch eventuell zu begleiten. Aber nach dem saudämlichen Sturz in Seiffen ist meine Tourensaison für dieses Jahr leider vorbei. Vielleicht können wir das ja im nächsten Jahr dann noch mal in Angriff nehmen.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## _torsten_ (15. August 2011)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich aus eurer Befahrung des Finnewanderweges Heldrungen - Großheringen geworden. Fahrt ihr das noch?


*indieluftguckundpfeiff*
Also ... ja, wir fahren die noch. Allerdings wissen wir bisher noch nicht wann das werden soll. Irgendwie bekommen wir es nicht hin. Es kann sein, dass es sehr kurzfristig wird, es kann aber auch sein, dass wir erst im nächsten oder übernächsten Jahr einen Termin finden.  Und das Wetter meint es mit einer langfristigen Planung ja auch nicht besonders gut ...



Kasebi schrieb:


> Aber nach dem saudämlichen Sturz in Seiffen ist meine Tourensaison für dieses Jahr leider vorbei. Vielleicht können wir das ja im nächsten Jahr dann noch mal in Angriff nehmen.


Ich hatte im Schwesterforum gelesen, dass du gestürzt bist. Was genau ist denn passiert? Und warum ist dann deine Tourensaison vorbei?


----------



## Kasebi (15. August 2011)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> *indieluftguckundpfeiff*
> 
> 
> Ich hatte im Schwesterforum gelesen, dass du gestürzt bist. Was genau ist denn passiert? Und warum ist dann deine Tourensaison vorbei?



Zu doooooof beim EBM einen Hang runter zu fahren und richtig anzukommen. Und das obwohl ich bei Streckenbesichtigung und beim Marathon da schon oft runter bin. Wie ein Anfänger auf der falschen Seite an so nem Hebel gezogen und schon gings über den Lenker. Purzelbäume und Pirouetten  gedreht und da war ich unten. Zwischendurch ein häßliches Knackgeräusch und schon war's passiert. Das rechte Schlüsselbein ist im A.....  Und koaner will operieren. Ganz klassisch mit Rucksackverband. Und das dauert. Und wenn, falls überhaupt, ich wieder in diesem Jahr fahre dann bestimmt keine großen Touren mehr
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (16. August 2011)

Kasebi schrieb:


> ...Zwischendurch ein häßliches Knackgeräusch und schon war's passiert. Das rechte Schlüsselbein ist im A.....
> Kasebi



Mensch, Axel, das sind aber schlechte Nachrichten.
Ich wünsche Dir schnellstmögliche Heilung, damit Du bald wieder fahren kannst!


----------



## Udo1 (23. August 2011)

Hallo Auebiker,
heute hatte ich das Vergnügen zwei Auebiker auf ihre Vorbildwirkung aufmerksam zu machen.
Mitten in Merseburg in der Fußgängerzone düsten zwei ältere sportliche Auebiker, davon einer im Trikot und Rohloff an mir vorbei, wo eigentlich schieben vorgeschrieben ist.
Bin dann mit ihnen ein wenig ins Gespräch gekommen. Beide aus Sangerhausen auf Saalekreistour wie ich aus dem Gespräch herausgehört habe. Der Biker ohne Auebikertrikot war wohl der Vorsitzende des ADFC Sangerhausen. Es war schön mal einen Auebiker außerhalb des Kernlandes der Auebiker gesehen und gesprochen zu haben.
Werde wohl in den nächsten Wochen wieder mal einen Abstecher in das Kernland unternehmen müssen.


----------



## _torsten_ (23. August 2011)

Tz tz tz ... Die Auebiker sind eben doch Barbarossas Landplage! 

@Udo1, ich will am Sonntag zu meinem Sohn nach Leipzig und von dort aus in Richtung Bad Düben radeln. Ich habe vor 100.000 Jahren (oder so) dort in unserer Nationalen Volkarmee gedient. Jedenfalls bin ich beim Suchen nach einer Strecke auf diese Webseite hier gestoßen: http://www.dhz-tracks.de/ 
Kennst du die schon? Da sind für dich bestimmt auch ein paar Ideen dabei. Ist ja fast vor deiner Haustüre. 

@Kasebi, was macht der Heilungsprozess? Drücke dir die Daumen, dass du in dieser Saison wieder locker mit rollen anfangen kannst.


----------



## AUEBIKER (24. August 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo Auebiker,
> heute hatte ich das Vergnügen zwei Auebiker auf ihre Vorbildwirkung aufmerksam zu machen.
> Mitten in Merseburg in der Fußgängerzone düsten zwei ältere sportliche Auebiker, davon einer im Trikot und Rohloff an mir vorbei, wo eigentlich schieben vorgeschrieben ist.
> Bin dann mit ihnen ein wenig ins Gespräch gekommen. Beide aus Sangerhausen auf Saalekreistour wie ich aus dem Gespräch herausgehört habe. Der Biker ohne Auebikertrikot war wohl der Vorsitzende des ADFC Sangerhausen. Es war schön mal einen Auebiker außerhalb des Kernlandes der Auebiker gesehen und gesprochen zu haben.
> Werde wohl in den nächsten Wochen wieder mal einen Abstecher in das Kernland unternehmen müssen.


 
grööööhhhhhl, der im Trikot mit Rohloff war unser Dietrich, wie geil ist das denn.  Er ist auch der Vors. des ADFC aber echt voll in Ordnung ! Auf der Auebiker Seite www.auebiker.de kannst Du Dir die ADFC Touren ansehen (Radlerbote), vielleicht können wir uns zu solch einer Tour mal treffen !
Übrigens Udo, kann es sein das Du mir in der letzten Woche in Wallhausen entgegengekommen bist ?

@torsten: und ich hab im Sachsen Anhalt Ordner gesucht !


----------



## Udo1 (25. August 2011)

AUEBIKER schrieb:


> grööööhhhhhl, .... vielleicht können wir uns zu solch einer Tour mal treffen !
> Übrigens Udo, kann es sein das Du mir in der letzten Woche in Wallhausen entgegengekommen bist ?.....


Werde mir mal die Touren anschauen, leider war ich nicht in Wallhausen unterwegs.


----------



## aspe45 (22. September 2011)

[FONT="]Hallo Udo1,
ein Auebiker war von Deinem Beitrag (23.08.11) so amÃ¼siert, daÃ er mir den Link
[URL]http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=394069&page=30[/URL]
geschickt hat, ich wÃ¤re nie und nimmer drauf gestoÃen.[/FONT]
  [FONT="]ââ¦in der FuÃgÃ¤ngerzone dÃ¼stenâ¦â Nun, ein guter Turner hÃ¤tte auf HÃ¤nden neben uns her laufen kÃ¶nnen. Soviel zu unserer DÃ¼senjÃ¤gergeschwindigkeit. Udo1, soll man sein Rad schieben, nur weil es vorgeschrieben ist? Wenn es keinen besseren Grund gibt, kann mir die Vorschrift gestohlen bleiben. Wir haben keinen FuÃgÃ¤nger behindert geschweige denn gefÃ¤hrdet! Es waren nÃ¤mlich kaum welche unterwegs. Verkehrsregeln sind (das sagt der Name) fÃ¼r den Verkehr, und wo es keinen Verkehr gibt, brauchtâs auch keine Regeln. Eigenverantwortung fordern die Medien vom mÃ¼ndigen BÃ¼rger. Paragraphenreiter gibtâs eh schon zuviel in Deutschland. [/FONT]
  [FONT="] [/FONT]


----------



## ohmtroll (22. September 2011)

Also nicht nur Landplage, jetzt auch noch Stadtplage ?
Nee nee!
Das Auebikertrikot ist ne äußerlich sichtbare AUSNAHMEGENEHMIGUNG 

... egal für was ...


----------



## Udo1 (23. September 2011)

aspe45 schrieb:


> [FONT="]Hallo Udo1,
> ein Auebiker war von Deinem Beitrag (23.08.11) so amÃ¼siert, daÃ er mir den Link
> [URL]http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=394069&page=30[/URL]
> geschickt hat, ich wÃ¤re nie und nimmer drauf gestoÃen.[/FONT]
> [FONT="]ââ¦in der FuÃgÃ¤ngerzone dÃ¼stenâ¦â Nun, ein guter Turner hÃ¤tte auf HÃ¤nden neben uns her laufen kÃ¶nnen. Soviel zu unserer DÃ¼senjÃ¤gergeschwindigkeit. Udo1, soll man sein Rad schieben, nur weil es vorgeschrieben ist? Wenn es keinen besseren Grund gibt, kann mir die Vorschrift gestohlen bleiben. Wir haben keinen FuÃgÃ¤nger behindert geschweige denn gefÃ¤hrdet! Es waren nÃ¤mlich kaum welche unterwegs. Verkehrsregeln sind (das sagt der Name) fÃ¼r den Verkehr, und wo es keinen Verkehr gibt, brauchtâs auch keine Regeln. Eigenverantwortung fordern die Medien vom mÃ¼ndigen BÃ¼rger. Paragraphenreiter gibtâs eh schon zuviel in Deutschland. [/FONT]


Freut mich dass ihr den Beitrag gefunden habt. Ich habe mich natÃ¼rlich mÃ¤chtig darÃ¼ber gefreut, dass ich endlich mal einen Auebiker im Dress leibhaftig zu Gesicht bekommen hatte und sogar mit ihm plaudern konnte, was ja leider nicht alle Tage im sÃ¼dlichen Sachsen-Anhalt vorkommt . 
Viel SpaÃ noch bei Euren Touren im Barbarossaland im warmen Herbst.


----------



## ohmtroll (23. September 2011)

Teddy und ich waren heute im Gebiet Südharz unterwegs.
Also Ilfeld Neustadt Sophienhof Ellrich.
Top Bedingungen mit grandiosem Blick ins Auebiker Kernland 
Leider müssen wir wochentags sonst arbeiten, sonst könnten wir auch mittwochs mal weiter von zuhause weg.  
Aber heute hatten wir mal Ausgang, unsere Frauen waren beim Papst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baralf (3. März 2012)

Heute Vormittag waren Flash,Julia und meine Wenigkeit auf dem Possen.
Sind dann anschließend mal den ganzen Possenlauf abgefahren.
Hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht.    Dank an die beiden.
Die Wege waren zwar noch etwas feucht, aber trotzdem sehr gut zu befahren.
Hinterher, 44 km später war ich ganz schön K.o.
Gern mal wieder.


----------



## _torsten_ (4. März 2012)

Am Samstag, den 17. März 2012 soll´s wieder los gehen  die neue MTB-Saison. Oder aufhören  der Winterpokal. Definiert, wie ihr´s wollt. 
Man könnte z. B. sagen: Saisonauftaktundwinterpokalabschlusstour. 

Auf alle Fälle wollen wir eine gemeinsame und entspannte Tour von Erfurt aus in Richtung Riechheimer Berg und Stausee Hohenfelden fahren. Treffpunkt ist voraussichtlich um 10:00 Uhr am Erfurter Hauptbahnhof.

Die grobe Tour bin ich heute abgefahren. 
Meine Daten: 44 km / 730 hm / 3:15 Std Fahrzeit zzgl. Pausen und Unterbrechungen.
GPSies.com hat mehr Höhenmeter.


----------



## ohmtroll (26. April 2012)

Freunde, Römer, Landsleute ... 

trauert mit mir denn mein geliebtes Kona ist von mir gegangen. 







Ohne einen Mucks. 
Die letzte Fahrt währte *13km*.

Es zickte nie.
Es jammerte nicht, wenn ich es heftig an den Hörnern zog oder aberkilometer in die Seite trat.
Es sah so schön aus.

Zum Reqiuem spielt mir bitte 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtPDm2kaj1c"]Children Of Bodom - Everytime I Die      - YouTube[/nomedia]


Wie soll ich nur ohne dich entfernte Wälder erkunden?

*R.I.P.*


----------



## Kasebi (27. April 2012)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Freunde, Römer, Landsleute ...
> 
> trauert mit mir denn mein geliebtes Kona ist von mir gegangen.
> 
> ...



*Mein aufrichtiges Beileid*
Kasebi


----------



## _torsten_ (27. April 2012)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Freunde, Römer, Landsleute ...
> 
> trauert mit mir denn mein geliebtes Kona ist von mir gegangen.


Ich helfe dir beim Zerlegen. Dann wird´s gewaschen und kommt im Büro an die Wand.  Oder lieber im Esszimmer? 

Tur mir leid, ich fühle mit dir.


----------



## Teddy (27. April 2012)

Da ich es selbst fahren durfte trauere ich mit ihm.

Wer den Ohmtroll kennt, der wird wissen das die Trauer  nicht allzulange
dauert. 
Mit einem neuen Rahmen wird er sich bestimmt trösten und die Anbauteile sind doch auch noch gut, so dass ein Teiel immer bei im bleibt.

Teddy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergarbeiter (28. April 2012)

Mein Beileid, ich weiß was du jetzt durchmachst.
@torsten
Genau, in einer feierlichen Zeremonie zerlegen und dann an die Wand damit.


----------



## ohmtroll (23. Juli 2012)

Update: Aus dem kaputten Kona ist jetzt ein echt farbiges "Traumrad" geworden. 






Ich bin demnächst also manchmal mit dieser meiner "Analogen Halluzinellen" unterwegs.
Andere Flaschnhalter bekommt's auch.


----------



## Kasebi (2. September 2012)

Ich hatte dieses Wochenende das große Glück mit einigen Auebikern unterwegs zu sein und ein echt super Wochenende auf dem Possen zu erleben. Schöne Trails knackige Abfahrten und genau so heftige Anstiege. Besonderen Dank geht an Churchangel und seine Frau. Sie waren tolle Gastgeber. 
Abends stieß dann noch Ohmtroll zu uns und ich konnte das "Traumrad" in Natura bewundern. Sieht einfach nur geil aus.



ohmtroll schrieb:


> Update: Aus dem kaputten Kona ist jetzt ein echt farbiges "Traumrad" geworden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein paar Bilder hab ich auch gemacht. Die giebt es dann im lauf der Woche hier zu sehen.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## _torsten_ (5. September 2012)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Besonderen Dank geht an Churchangel und seine Frau. Sie waren tolle Gastgeber.


Dem schließe ich mich einfach mal an.


----------

